# Why are skinny people so proud of their abs?



## DICE (Aug 1, 2005)

Why?


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 1, 2005)

Because we dont have HUGE Chests and arms due to our fat so why not be proud of your abs....just because your skinny does not mean you didnt work to get them.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 1, 2005)

Isn't that question extremely obvious? They're in the vast minority of people (at least in this country) and most could only dream of being healthy enough to have their abs showing in such a way. I myself wouldn't mind that, but I'd much rather have functional strength.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 1, 2005)

I am a skinny guy...I get told that i have freaky abs 

In the future when i compete and start anabolics down the line people say that they will be my best feature. But the rest of me is genetically small.


I am 5'4" and my parents are both 5'3" 


But at least i can get more mass faster, however in the long run the taller guys can pack on more in the big picture.


----------



## DICE (Aug 1, 2005)

"Because we dont have HUGE Chests and arms due to our fat so why not be proud of your abs....just because your skinny does not mean you didnt work to get them"

ok good one,  my muscle is all fat?
It should be "our" abs, just a little eng lesson. 
I was just curious, cause I know for a fact that abs come out when your skinny, regardless of how much you work em. So, if your just some skinny kid and all you got is abs then who cares. That's all.On the other hand, when you are proportionate all around AND you have abs, that's cool. Ijust get a kick out of people who are so impressed with their own abs when they got nothing else, but oh well, each to their own I guess. Just posing the question.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes 19inchpump I totally agree with you, however their is a difference in form between untrained abs and trianed abs.

Untrained abs tend to look flat and soft, on the other hand trained abs tend to look like a paveway and are dense. Does this sound right to you? Maybe i am wrong here.


----------



## maxpro2 (Aug 1, 2005)

I too think it is funny. I have a couple of friends who are long distance runners, and they think they are the shit because of their abs, lol.


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 1, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> "Because we dont have HUGE Chests and arms due to our fat so why not be proud of your abs....just because your skinny does not mean you didnt work to get them"
> 
> ok good one,  my muscle is all fat?
> It should be "our" abs, just a little eng lesson.
> I was just curious, cause I know for a fact that abs come out when your skinny, regardless of how much you work em. So, if your just some skinny kid and all you got is abs then who cares. That's all.On the other hand, when you are proportionate all around AND you have abs, that's cool. Ijust get a kick out of people who are so impressed with their own abs when they got nothing else, but oh well, each to their own I guess. Just posing the question.



First off...my grammar is NOT off...I left on punctuation so that means you just need to READ it better...I was not writing a formal letter so thanks for not giving me an F on my term paper. Anyway to the point....the answer can only be as good as the question....Title: Why are skinny people proud of their abs and then you post WHY?


----------



## DICE (Aug 1, 2005)

Muscle, ya I would agree, I was more talking about guys that are just plain skinny and all proud that they got some abs, big deal. Obviously you work everything as I can see in your pics, just some dudes like MWPro said, all skinny and proud.....!!
Ya that shit cracks me up, "well lets see your abs" is always their favorite line. Whatever, why dont you run around the block or something!


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 1, 2005)

MWpro said:
			
		

> I too think it is funny. I have a couple of friends who are long distance runners, and they think they are the shit because of their abs, lol.



They have a right to be proud. Cross-country is VERY hard. Even if you didn't have abs and you did CC that says something. But running alone does not mean you are ripped....I had plenty friends who ran and weren't ripped by any means.


----------



## DICE (Aug 1, 2005)

Cowbell, nope you're wrong. Read the first half of your sentence, first you say we, then your, all in the same line. You get an F , and I'm telling on you too.And my dad can beat up your dad.


----------



## DICE (Aug 1, 2005)

I hate running and have to start again soon for a comp...booooo. Usually for cardio I invite your mom over. J/k. Laugh ok.


----------



## god hand (Aug 1, 2005)

Dont ask questions like this because you will get mad if a skinny person say "Why are fat people so proud of there huge chest that doesnt stick out father than their huge belly?" "Why are fat people so pround of their 19in. arms that have no definition?" Dont hate, just go get a damn 6 pack a be proud that you are one of the few who has both.


----------



## DICE (Aug 1, 2005)

Buddy, I never hate... ever. Trust me, not into it. You know the kinda guy Im talking about , dont ya. All proud an acting like he needs a smack, cause hes skinny. Get it. If you wanna see a 6 pack Ill send you a pm in about 8 weeks...ok. And I can ask any question I like.  So there.


----------



## DICE (Aug 1, 2005)

Everyone knows the kind of person I'm talking about, never works out usually, or like once every 3 years, and is all rightous about their abs, whatever, it wasn't meant to be personal so no crying.


----------



## namvet (Aug 1, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> "Because we dont have HUGE Chests and arms due to our fat so why not be proud of your abs....just because your skinny does not mean you didnt work to get them"
> 
> ok good one,  my muscle is all fat?
> It should be "our" abs, just a little eng lesson.
> I was just curious, cause I know for a fact that abs come out when your skinny, regardless of how much you work em. So, if your just some skinny kid and all you got is abs then who cares. That's all.On the other hand, when you are proportionate all around AND you have abs, that's cool. Ijust get a kick out of people who are so impressed with their own abs when they got nothing else, but oh well, each to their own I guess. Just posing the question.


Agreed. Skinny buggers are proud of their abs coz they have nothing else to show coz they're lazy shits and are just thankful they've got something they can show a muscley guy and say "oh, but look at these!"


----------



## DICE (Aug 1, 2005)

Haha, no doubt. Its a funny observation, no? !


----------



## maniclion (Aug 1, 2005)

You talking about the dudes with washboard abs and ironing board chests?  They can only be proud of what they've got.


----------



## god hand (Aug 1, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Everyone knows the kind of person I'm talking about, never works out usually, or like once every 3 years, and is all rightous about their abs, whatever, it wasn't meant to be personal so no crying.


And you know the type of guy I'm talking about. The one who thinks he's king kong but his stomach is just as much as his chest.


----------



## DICE (Aug 1, 2005)

Godhand, your a loser if I ever saw one. Heres a pic for ya.Your the kinda guy whos so tough behind a computer, get a life. Go re-read the bible and beat it or something. Whatever you are insinuating is pretty lame, if you were walking down the street you wouldnt say shit to a guy like me. Anyway, u plainly arent pimpin.Now go wash your hands for dinner, your moms calling.


----------



## DICE (Aug 1, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> And you know the type of guy I'm talking about. The one who thinks he's king kong but his stomach is just as much as his chest.



 Ya,I'm gonna go ahead and assume that this was directed at me? I never said I was shit, don't have to. I been here for years and some skinny punk kid like you is gonns talk shit cause I posted  a question, misdirected energy I think, you need to masterbate more.  My stomach is as much as my chest? Hmmm, lets see, I was never a pro in math but ,... 50 inch chest, 34 inch waist? Close one idiot.


----------



## DICE (Aug 1, 2005)

Yo thanks mayn. Anyway, Im out, but I will definately check back on this one... too funny. Gonna pick up the gf on the bike and go for a little ride. Enjoy the sun , think about what I've done, all that shit.Ha ha. 
Yo godhand, check my gallery in the next few weeks ok.... then change your signature, and get a new boyfriend.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 1, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Compaired to god hand you are  Mr Olympia
> He is 125 Lbs soaking wet.




Hey i am 123lbs!!!    


but no problem, wait and see what the future hold for me   

you two should kiss and make up?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 1, 2005)

I guess the skinny people with abs could compare to the huge people who can lift a lot. The difference is when they work for it. I've always been naturally strong, but only after I had to work for it would I actually post stats in my signature or something. Most people have an area that's just naturally good for them. The trick is to work on it and THEN be proud of it. Something given to you is nothing to brag about. Something you achieved yourself is something to be proud of.


----------



## DICE (Aug 1, 2005)

Scrabblepoppin, you're on to it, must have actually read the posts. Good man. That's what I'm sayin.Word.


----------



## MyK (Aug 1, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Why?



why are half the pics in your gallery of your calves!????


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 1, 2005)

Maybe he likes his calves?

I think they are very good calves! i would show em off too


----------



## MyK (Aug 1, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> Maybe he likes his calves?
> 
> I think they are very good calves! i would show em off too



go back, read the title of the thread. then read my post! then go back and read the title of the thread again. then read my post again!

      there you go!!!! do you see what my point is?????


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes i see your point 

But was it relevant (sp.)?


He worked hard to get his calves THAT good! 
The point is that these skinny guys with abs didn't work that hard to get them and yet show em off.


----------



## DICE (Aug 1, 2005)

myk, go away kid. youre a post whore with nothing to say. has anyone EVER asked u for any advice. pics of my calves cause I got a pm about them. idiot. lets see your pics.you just joined and have no clue about much. 
Plus I got everything else too , why dont you read what I said. Fuck. go away.

Are people so stupid that they cant figure out what I am saying? For real, I am talking about the guy with no body and hes skinny so he goes "i have abs" big deal, get it. 

 Why dont u go perv out on my girl now. Shes Dontstop. Have fun wanking kid. And dont second guess me or Ill make you look like a fool,...I promise. Oh, what comp are you entering by the way?   Thats what I thought, now beat it.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 1, 2005)

People are bound to be proud of whatever it is that they DO have to show off, and a lot of girls like abs. Of course, to think that they are "jacked" because they have abs is ridiculous, but if they want to make asses of themselves in the mirror thats their own business.


----------



## MyK (Aug 1, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> People are bound to be proud of whatever it is that they DO have to show off, and a lot of girls like abs. Of course, to think that they are "jacked" because they have abs is ridiculous, but if they want to make asses of themselves in the mirror thats their own business.



yea, thats what i was saying. however, you said it a little more appropriately than I did.


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

*sick him!*


----------



## MyK (Aug 1, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> myk, go away kid. youre a post whore with nothing to say. has anyone EVER asked u for any advice. pics of my calves cause I got a pm about them. idiot. lets see your pics.you just joined and have no clue about much.
> Plus I got everything else too , why dont you read what I said. Fuck. go away.
> 
> Are people so stupid that they cant figure out what I am saying? For real, I am talking about the guy with no body and hes skinny so he goes "i have abs" big deal, get it.
> ...




1) Don't talk down to me!!! I have nothing to say?? should I go start a thread about why fat kids are proud of their quads and be cool like you???? faggot!

2) the correlation between posting on this site and knoledge on bodybuilding is zero! not that you can comprehend what this means!!! retard! why dont you go back and read what you said!!! because its so lame!

4) I get asked for advice at the gym all the time! you Queer!!!

5) No I dont have any pics up because I dont feel like posing down just so fags like you can look at me!! also, have a look at your pics you look so fucking queer!!! loser!

6) you got everything else???   no! you dont have a fucking brain to begin with!!

7) Most people dont want to be big!!! so if a skinny guy is proud of his body good for him. why do you have the right to judge someone to your standards? you dont! 

8) dont want to look at your skanky hoe!!! she's probably dumb as shit to date a guy like you!

9) what competition am I entering!! well in Dec I graduate from Wayne State University with a Masters in Business Administration with a major in finance! oh, and thats with honors by the way!! but your so fucking stupid you don't understand what that means~!!

10) why are skinny people so proud of their abs!!! because not everyone is like you (thank God). now why don't you fuck off and stop asking dumb ass questions that are huge generalization!!!!


----------



## MyK (Aug 1, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *sick him!*




 

did I miss anything??


----------



## DICE (Aug 1, 2005)

This is way too fun. K, gotta eat now, feed the calves an shit. Plus now Im chillin with Dontstop,  you know myk, a girl, ...anyway. I'll be back , lets keep this rollin.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 1, 2005)

hey


take a chill pill!

You both need to take it easy


Myk - if you don't care, don't let it get to you.
By the sounds of your last post he really got to you.

both of you apologise and no problemo, ok?

It's only an internet forum 

Oh by the way 19inchpump's girl is hot  he is a lucky man


LOL @ foreman's pictures.


----------



## MyK (Aug 1, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> This is way too fun. K, gotta eat now, feed the calves an shit. Plus now Im chillin with Dontstop,  you know myk, a girl, ...anyway. I'll be back , lets keep this rollin.



yea, heres you and your "girl"!!!


----------



## god hand (Aug 1, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Godhand, your a loser if I ever saw one. Heres a pic for ya.Your the kinda guy whos so tough behind a computer, get a life. Go re-read the bible and beat it or something. Whatever you are insinuating is pretty lame, if you were walking down the street you wouldnt say shit to a guy like me. Anyway, u plainly arent pimpin.Now go wash your hands for dinner, your moms calling.


WOW! Bitch when did I start talking shit? God Damn I throught I took shit serious!


----------



## DICE (Aug 1, 2005)

Now Im gonna make you look like the idiot that you are. Stay tuned.....


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> WOW! Bitch when did I start talking shit? God Damn I throught I took shit serious!


You hurt my feelings today also


----------



## god hand (Aug 1, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Ya,I'm gonna go ahead and assume that this was directed at me?


Its a fuckin shame.........no fuckface that didnt have anything to do with you asshole if U look at your pics in the gallery u would see I had gave u a compliment! I sick and tire of people talking about skinny people with six packs, but know one talks about the 6 feet 315 bitch that bench 500, but cant tie his shoe.


----------



## god hand (Aug 1, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You hurt my feelings today also


WTF? I'm actually serious Foreman!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 1, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> 1) Don't talk down to me!!! I have nothing to say?? should I go start a thread about why fat kids are proud of their quads and be cool like you???? faggot!


 I'm proud of my quads. :'(


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 1, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Its a fuckin shame.........no fuckface that didnt have anything to do with you asshole if U look at your pics in the gallery u would see I had gave u a compliment! I sick and tire of people talking about skinny people with six packs, but know one talks about the 6 feet 315 bitch that bench 500, but cant tie his shoe.


 In my opinion that's a huge misconception. I know you were just angry and may not have thought about what you were posting, but I really disagree with it. I've become more flexible through powerlifting, actually. I don't know if you meant powerlifting specifically, but it's close enough to what you were talking about, at least from what I gathered. I'd actually say that the people who are like Coleman who juice up and are larger than life are the ones who should be made fun of, not the ones who worked for their gains in strength.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 1, 2005)

Because these people don't care about being big, they just want to be cut.  Therefore, they have achieved their goals?

My question is, why do you care?


----------



## god hand (Aug 1, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> if you were walking down the street you wouldnt say shit to a guy like me.


Hell tha fuck no I wouldnt say anything to u...........wigger because you and your niggas might jump me. Damn! I cant believe I complimented this sucker yesterday and he throws a pussy feat!


----------



## DICE (Aug 1, 2005)

woah, chill godman,taking it a little p[ersonally dont ya think, why would I jump you, I make 100 large a year foo, I dont need your timex....hahahah..Dude, your trippin, I aint no wigga, I own a Urban wear clothing store foo, come get yoself some Enyce, and chill da fuck out. 10% off , just for you...hahahah. If you can't play, then don't step.That's all.I never attacked anyone here in like 3 years, just you cause you're freakin out and I'm havin way too much fun with ya...

Here ya go bitches,

Now , play nice, going to bed, but not to sleep.Foreman, hold the fort.


----------



## DICE (Aug 1, 2005)

haha a pussy feat, thats funny too, your funny......, like a clown.


----------



## god hand (Aug 1, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Godhand, your a loser if I ever saw one. Heres a pic for ya.Your the kinda guy whos so tough behind a computer, get a life. Go re-read the bible and beat it or something. Whatever you are insinuating is pretty lame, if you were walking down the street you wouldnt say shit to a guy like me. Anyway, u plainly arent pimpin.Now go wash your hands for dinner, your moms calling.


Sounds like a pussy feat to me....


----------



## god hand (Aug 1, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> woah, chill godman,taking it a little p[ersonally dont ya think, why would I jump you, I make 100 large a year foo, I dont need your timex....hahahah..Dude, your trippin, I aint no wigga, I own a Urban wear clothing store foo, come get yoself some Enyce, and chill da fuck out. 10% off , just for you...hahahah. If you can't play, then don't step.That's all.I never attacked anyone here in like 3 years, just you cause you're freakin out and I'm havin way too much fun with ya...
> 
> Here ya go bitches,
> 
> Now , play nice, going to bed, but not to sleep.Foreman, hold the fort.


Whats up on tha dare enyce? I love that shit!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 1, 2005)

Jesus, I take some time off, and the forum fills with blo hards lmao


----------



## Adrian (Aug 1, 2005)

the topics here get dumb and dumber by the day! wtf!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 1, 2005)

19Inchpump,
I totally know what you mean.
I go to school with a bunch of skinny fags, who workout without a shirt on just for attention.

They are all skinnny with a shitty little six pack, with minimal other muscle mass..

I can't stand it, I make fun of them 24/7, not out of jealousy, but b/c its just pathetic


----------



## ABLQ2 (Aug 2, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I guess the skinny people with abs could compare to the huge people who can lift a lot. The difference is when they work for it. I've always been naturally strong, but only after I had to work for it would I actually post stats in my signature or something. Most people have an area that's just naturally good for them. The trick is to work on it and THEN be proud of it. Something given to you is nothing to brag about. Something you achieved yourself is something to be proud of.




so eloquent. . im seriously considering posting that on my mirror so i can read it every day when i wake up.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 2, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> In my opinion that's a huge misconception. I know you were just angry and may not have thought about what you were posting, but I really disagree with it. I've become more flexible through powerlifting, actually. I don't know if you meant powerlifting specifically, but it's close enough to what you were talking about, at least from what I gathered. I'd actually say that the people who are like Coleman who juice up and are larger than life are the ones who should be made fun of, not the ones who worked for their gains in strength.




What the! why should Ronnie Coleman be made fun of?

What's the rellevance of that?


RONNIE COLEMAN DOES WORK HARD FOR HIS GAINS! HARDER THEN ALL OF US

Did you know that Ronnie used to be a powerlifter before he turned in to a bodybuilder? no? guess not.


----------



## Rissole (Aug 2, 2005)

Damn... guess i'm just a skinny biatch...


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 2, 2005)

ABS are nice but you have to have muscle. I would rather have the look of a wrestler (not the fat ones)  than a skinny long distance runner.


----------



## Edmorgan (Aug 2, 2005)

i am skinny-ish becos that is my natural build yet i do have some muscle .. yet i dont work out without a shirt on. i do it for myself i know wat you mean i get these dicks at my skool that go to the gym every time do 1 set of bench press, (far to heavy for them) then do bicep curls and thats it, and they reckon there rock hard


----------



## MyK (Aug 2, 2005)

Edmorgan said:
			
		

> and they reckon there rock hard




  

thats so British!!!


----------



## Edmorgan (Aug 2, 2005)

´and they reckon there rock *ard* ´
would be more british!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 2, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Why?


You proud of our ab's? WHAT AB"S?!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 2, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> yea, heres you and your "girl"!!!


HAHHAHAHAHHAHAHa
That's  some funny shit man!!!!
I bet he did not even stop him, he made him his man, sad, really sad.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 2, 2005)

Hej, a semi-trashtalk is fun but this is the Training section and that's no place for shit like this so, God hand, you are the champion thread maker, take it down to OpenChat, if you will.


----------



## MyK (Aug 2, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> You proud of our ab's? WHAT AB"S?!


----------



## MyK (Aug 2, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> You proud of our ab's? WHAT AB"S?!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 2, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>


OOHHWWW DAMN that's looks so painful man, damn!
I was watching this shit on T.V., in Canada, some swim shit. and if this would happen during one of those big jumps, I don't think you'll be home at the end of the day.


----------



## SJ69 (Aug 2, 2005)

I didn't read the entire thread, but I'd rather have 18 inch arms and no abs, than have 13 inch arms and abs.


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 2, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>



Saw that happening on Eurosport.  Bleeding like hell. Hope she's recovered.


----------



## MyK (Aug 2, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Saw that happening on Eurosport.  Bleeding like hell. Hope she's recovered.



She is fine, couple of stiches to the forehead is all!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 2, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> She is fine, couple of stiches to the forehead is all!!


When this happend?


----------



## MyK (Aug 2, 2005)

http://msnbc.msn.com/id/8667913


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 2, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> She is fine, couple of stiches to the forehead is all!!



Good.


----------



## turbine5 (Aug 2, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> 9) what competition am I entering!! well in Dec I graduate from Wayne State University with a Masters in Business Administration with a major in finance! oh, and thats with honors by the way!! but your so fucking stupid you don't understand what that means~!!



heh heh, I took some MBA classes...seems that the only people impressed with MBA degrees are MBA's...those that want practical skills in finance choose PHd's or Master's of Science in Math....but I think its funny that an MBA calling someone else stupid or ignorant....when usually everyone else makes fun of the MBA's and they're ignorant of that...


----------



## MyK (Aug 2, 2005)

turbine5 said:
			
		

> heh heh, I took some MBA classes...seems that the only people impressed with MBA degrees are MBA's...those that want practical skills in finance choose PHd's or Master's of Science in Math....but I think its funny that an MBA calling someone else stupid or ignorant....when usually everyone else makes fun of the MBA's and they're ignorant of that...



one of my professors is pressing me to do a phd, screw that though i want to get a real job and make some loot!

also, the trainig Im getting is very pratical!


----------



## DICE (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey, risssole, you dont fall into the categaory I'm talking about cause you ghave other muscle, please actually read the thread. Myk, lets see your pics, and the unit, youy're an idiot, do you think that everyone walks around all year all ripped? Cant wait to make all you no girlfriend losers eat your words.  Funny how all the shgit talkers have no photos, no lives, no girls, no nothing. Are you insinuating that I'm fat? Wow, Im soooooo hurt. Tell it to one of my girls, see how much they care.... you people show your lack of knowledge the way you talk and can't seem to actually read my post... funny , you'd be the guys at the gym yhat constantly ask questions and hate behind my back cause I get every chick that walks by.... so lets clarify this for the uber idiots, Myk and now the Unit..... I was talking about the skinny guys with no other muscle mass of anykind who flaunt their abs like their king shit, even though they are just skinny bitches , like Myk, that wish they could look G . Get it ? or are you too retarded to understand, guys are sooo tough behind computers, get a life.,... you know that your just a couple of nerds who probably havent had a woman for years if ever, now pull your little dicks out of eachother and try going to the gym. Man this is soooo fun.    

 And really you show your lack of knowledge in the fact that you think I got no muscle or abs? guess again morons , when I cut I got more abs than 3 bitches know what to do with...fuck.
  Id pay to fly you out for my comp, just so I could see if either of you had the balls to say shit to me when not nerding it up behind your computer with your dick in your hands, you 2 can even stay in the same hotel just so you can rub eachother down before bed and tell eachother it will all be ok.

 Anyway, off to the gym now, gotta build more fat on my 50 inch chest, hahahah. Bitches.


----------



## MyK (Aug 2, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Hey, risssole, you dont fall into the categaory I'm talking about cause you ghave other muscle, please actually read the thread. Myk, lets see your pics, and the unit, youy're an idiot, do you think that everyone walks around all year all ripped? Cant wait to make all you no girlfriend losers eat your words.  Funny how all the shgit talkers have no photos, no lives, no girls, no nothing. Are you insinuating that I'm fat? W



the guys who talk about get the most ass are usually the ones who get the least!!!


----------



## turbine5 (Aug 2, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> one of my professors is pressing me to do a phd, screw that though i want to get a real job and make some loot!
> 
> also, the trainig Im getting is very pratical!




If your prof thinks you have what it takes to do a phd, I would do it...the only problem would be the time it would take....you dont have to be an academic if you dont want to, could get a job in the private sector, have more options for employment and more loot when you're done....and actual "practical" skills


----------



## MyK (Aug 2, 2005)

turbine5 said:
			
		

> If your prof thinks you have what it takes to do a phd, I would do it...the only problem would be the time it would take....you dont have to be an academic if you dont want to, could get a job in the private sector, have more options for employment and more loot when you're done....and actual "practical" skills



I know, but this is my third degree! I just want to get out of school!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 2, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> go back, read the title of the thread. then read my post! then go back and read the title of the thread again. then read my post again!
> 
> there you go!!!! do you see what my point is?????




I sure as hell dont..


----------



## MyK (Aug 2, 2005)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> I sure as hell dont..



its not your fault!! I blame your parents!!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 2, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Buddy, I never hate... ever. Trust me, not into it. You know the kinda guy Im talking about , dont ya. All proud an acting like he needs a smack, cause hes skinny. Get it. If you wanna see a 6 pack Ill send you a pm in about 8 weeks...ok. And I can ask any question I like.  So there.




Well, I do hate.  A lot.  As if it was an active verb..

But yes I know exactly what youre talking about.  These are the same assholes who think putting on a loud muffler on a civic makes it fast.  

Fact is, theyre pussies.  However, people who dont work out or, more to the point, want to be bigger, wont see this.  And the owrst part about it is, they wont go away.  So just laugh at them and beat them when their ego is as big as their rib cages.


----------



## DICE (Aug 2, 2005)

Myk, pictures guy.......  lets see em. And man , Ill talk about it all day, I can back it up, I GET ALLOT OF ASS.  Not a little ..... a lot.  And hot ass, need photos to make you look more like the nerd dog that you are?  youre a little pussy, so far you havent contributed anything to this , lets see it, ..... cmon tard. Back up your shit talking...


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 2, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> its not your fault!! I blame your parents!!


----------



## DICE (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Akira, this is just fun to me.I love it, I know who I am and all the shit talking in the world from these idiots does'nt even phase me. Just having fun rollin wit it.And it's funny how I am now able to distinguish the smart people from the idiots like Myk, smart people actually read and understand , where as idiots like Myk, just put up nerdy pictures and can't grasp the deep concept of what I have said... sad.  By the way Myk, I WILL, fly you out if you are so cool, really, I would go anywhere and say ANYTHING to anyones face , could you? Cause I don't make a habit of shit talking cause I just joined some forum and need any friends I can get, you are sad .


----------



## DICE (Aug 2, 2005)

I just realized that this thread has it all, Alliances, Spelling and grammer correcting, current events, education, girls.... this is whole encompassing thread that anyone could get something out of, wow.


----------



## DICE (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh and the unit, that picture of me is soooo bad that I can't believe how many girls would want it. Weird.  I feel like some fat loser, oh gad, I'm a pig, a discrace..... how will I ever cope.... feel like dying.... youre and idiot. Go fix your windmill or something.... nerd.


----------



## MyK (Aug 2, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Myk, pictures guy.......  lets see em. And man , Ill talk about it all day, I can back it up, I GET ALLOT OF ASS.  Not a little ..... a lot.  And hot ass, need photos to make you look more like the nerd dog that you are?  youre a little pussy, so far you havent contributed anything to this , lets see it, ..... cmon tard. Back up your shit talking...




first off I dont have any pictures of myself on my computer! Im not narcissistic like you. 

second, I dont care about how much ass you get, I get mine and I dont talk about it especially over the internet!! fuck, you remind me of me when i was 12 and got laid for the first time and couldn't stop talkin about it!! but your 28!!   

back up my shit talkin???? im not talkin shit!!! truth is Im 212lbs @ 14%bf. Not everyone has the same goals as you do. which is why you should stop shit about "skinny guys" who like their abs!! good for them I say!


----------



## MyK (Aug 2, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> And it's funny how I am now able to distinguish the smart people from the idiots like Myk, smart people actually read and understand , where as idiots like Myk, just put up nerdy pictures and can't grasp the deep concept of what I have said... sad



yea, your real deep! "why do skinny guys love their abs"


----------



## MyK (Aug 2, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> By the way Myk, I WILL, fly you out if you are so cool, really, I would go anywhere and say ANYTHING to anyones face , could you? Cause I don't make a habit of shit talking cause I just joined some forum and need any friends I can get, you are sad .



WTF are you talking about??? are you capable of keeping a train of thought?????


----------



## DICE (Aug 2, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> first off I dont have any pictures of myself on my computer! Im not narcissistic like you.
> Im not either, remember Im fat , why would I want to show off? Oh , I know, so I could get advice from other competitors...dipshit.
> second, I dont care about how much ass you get, I get mine and I dont talk about it especially over the internet!! fuck, you remind me of me when i was 12 and got laid for the first time and couldn't stop talkin about it!! but your 28!!
> I get lots an lots and lots  of ass, you doubted , remember? Just like 3 posts ago, well , I do and I got lots of pics to back it all up, cause I dont shit talk.
> back up my shit talkin???? im not talkin shit!!! truth is Im 212lbs @ 14%bf. Not everyone has the same goals as you do. which is why you should stop shit about "skinny guys" who like their abs!! good for them I say!


I wasn't trying to shit talk until I got jumped on for asking a question. I say good dfor them too, I train people and Never have a negative attitude when I do, if someone has a great feature I will build them up based on that one part and tell them, " imagine when you get proportioned how good you will look etc"
 point is, you wanna jump on me for not liking when some scrawny nerd who never actually had a proper workout ever in his life is all proud and acting righteous about his abs, says, do you have abs, like a little snot, and I laugh, cause I have as too , everyone does, its called diet, but I work for mine as you will soon see,.Thats the diff. I will give Anyone their due compliments if they worked hard for it. Not just cause they are all skinny with some abs and pencil everything else. Kinda like guys with a huge upper body, I will say "ya that looks great" but I will also say, "wheres the wheels" Ya get it. But some guys want that skinny ass look. Funny thing I noticed is that women generally prefer me a little thick as supposed to when I am ripped ... weird but its what " I" find to be true.

Anyway, we can pklay later, today is shopulders and Im ready right now...I feel it, gonna be a good one.


----------



## MyK (Aug 2, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> I wasn't trying to shit talk until I got jumped on for asking a question. I say good dfor them too, I train people and Never have a negative attitude when I do, if someone has a great feature I will build them up based on that one part and tell them, " imagine when you get proportioned how good you will look etc"
> point is, you wanna jump on me for not liking when some scrawny nerd who never actually had a proper workout ever in his life is all proud and acting righteous about his abs, says, do you have abs, like a little snot, and I laugh, cause I have as too , everyone does, its called diet, but I work for mine as you will soon see,.Thats the diff. I will give Anyone their due compliments if they worked hard for it. Not just cause they are all skinny with some abs and pencil everything else. Kinda like guys with a huge upper body, I will say "ya that looks great" but I will also say, "wheres the wheels" Ya get it. But some guys want that skinny ass look. Funny thing I noticed is that women generally prefer me a little thick as supposed to when I am ripped ... weird but its what " I" find to be true.
> 
> Anyway, we can pklay later, today is shopulders and Im ready right now...I feel it, gonna be a good one.



alright guy, dont forget your traps!!!


----------



## DICE (Aug 2, 2005)

dont worry, ill post a pic, just for you. You probably ran out of vaseline though now looking at all my pics, so this will be your chance to ride your bike to the store and get some.

Like Ahhnold, I'll be back.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 2, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> You probably ran out of vaseline though now looking at all my pics...


 

weren't you the one slinging homophobic slurs?


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 2, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> ... I make 100 large a year foo, I dont need your timex....hahahah..Dude, your trippin, *I aint no wigga, I own a Urban wear clothing store foo*, come get *yoself* some Enyce, and chill da fuck out. 10% off , just for you...hahahah. *If you can't play, then don't step*.That's all.I never attacked anyone here in like 3 years, just you cause you're freakin out and I'm havin way too much fun with ya...


You are a class act, bro.  You sound very intelligent.  


translation for those who don't speak wiggerbonics:

_I make 15K a year at K-mart.  I am not a wigger, I just dress black because I can't afford a mirror.  Come by K-mart and I will give you my employee discount on some wifebeaters.  I haven't committed assault in 3 years.  I have fun talking shit on the internet._


----------



## DICE (Aug 2, 2005)

Some of my best friends are gay, so to answer your question....no. Not homophobic, just  noticed he likes me.I promoted "raves " and club nights when I was younger and am tolerant of ANYONE, for ANY reason, so good try mayn.... thanks for chiming in.


----------



## DICE (Aug 2, 2005)

oh another idiot....sweet , want me to make you eat your shit talking words now? I got picks buddy, Harley Davidson f150, sweet bike new mansion, big screens .. Dont make me make you look like a little bitch... read the thread, I reply when someone acts tough, that's all. I got nothing to prove, Im 28 and ahead of the curve so far that Im about to lap. Beat it.


----------



## DICE (Aug 2, 2005)

FUN. This is so good. Keep it coming folks, jump on the hater bandwagon.  i been on this site for over 3 years and havent seen this many fools ever... wow, amazing. We need a loser filter.Just cause Im not a post whore like some of you, I used this site to advance my training, not hate on others... but hey , it's all good. And are tyou being racist, Im half black?


----------



## DICE (Aug 2, 2005)

Off to the gym now, gotta work on my gut and try and get some peak , lifes rough for me, I cant stand it.... how will I cope with all the hate?, oh , i know, just like I do everyday...hahahah


----------



## god hand (Aug 2, 2005)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Well,But yes I know exactly what youre talking about.  These are the same assholes who think putting on a loud muffler on a civic makes it fast.


----------



## god hand (Aug 2, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> I wasn't trying to shit talk until I got jumped on for asking a question.


    




			
				19inchpump said:
			
		

> point is, you wanna jump on me for not liking when some scrawny nerd who never actually had a proper workout ever in his life is all proud and acting righteous about his abs, says, do you have abs, like a little snot, and I laugh, cause I have as too , everyone does, its called diet,


I understand what u is saying  but do u understand what I said about fat bastards (AND NO I'M NOT TALKING ABOUT YOU!)that think their the shit because they bench 500lb and have massive chest, but look pregant. Stop making diet and all these other excuses for not having a 1 2 3 4 5 6pack cause thats what it sounds like your doing. Shit I have a 6 pack and havent workout my abs since junior high! So yeah I see why people get mad.


----------



## god hand (Aug 2, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> oh another idiot....sweet , want me to make you eat your shit talking words now? I got picks buddy, Harley Davidson f150, sweet bike new mansion, big screens .. Dont make me make you look like a little bitch... read the thread, I reply when someone acts tough, that's all. I got nothing to prove, Im 28 and ahead of the curve so far that Im about to lap. Beat it.


Know what? You arent a wigga.......youre a nigga. That all they do is brag.  You make a 100K a year and then brag about bitches?


----------



## god hand (Aug 2, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> You are a class act, bro.  You sound very intelligent.
> 
> 
> translation for those who don't speak wiggerbonics:
> ...



Funny as hell, but..........................very racist!  But true


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 2, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> I got nothing to prove, Im 28 and ahead of the curve so far that Im about to lap. Beat it.


yeah, you are so far ahead of the curve you can't complete a proper sentence or respond intelligently to anyone.  


No one gives a fuck about your money.  Everyone here knows a dipshit like you couldn't earn it on his own.  Daddy set you up with an "urban wear" store, big fucking deal.  You are still white trash, bro.  Take that FUBU off and get your highschool diploma, then come back here when you can write.


----------



## god hand (Aug 2, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> yeah, you are so far ahead of the curve you can't complete a proper sentence or respond intelligently to anyone.
> 
> 
> No one gives a fuck about your money.  Everyone here knows a dipshit like you couldn't earn it on his own.  Daddy set you up with an "urban wear" store, big fucking deal.  You are still white trash, bro.  Take that FUBU off and get your highschool diploma, then come back here when you can write.


Can I say OWNED! anyone?


----------



## god hand (Aug 2, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> yeah, you are so far ahead of the curve you can't complete a proper sentence or respond intelligently to anyone.
> 
> 
> No one gives a fuck about your money.  Everyone here knows a dipshit like you couldn't earn it on his own.  Daddy set you up with an "urban wear" store, big fucking deal.  You are still white trash, bro.  Take that FUBU off and get your highschool diploma, then come back here when you can write.


I was going to say this, but he may actually be smart, have a college degree, and started his own shop with his own money. I doubt it tho


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 2, 2005)

Guys .....is their any need for this?

It's like bickering children! 

Can't you all just drop and forget it?


----------



## DontStop (Aug 2, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> Guys .....is their any need for this?
> 
> It's like bickering children!
> 
> Can't you all just drop and forget it?





True That


----------



## god hand (Aug 2, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> Guys .....is their any need for this?
> 
> It's like bickering children!
> 
> Can't you all just drop and forget it?


Dont start no shit wont be no shit!


----------



## DontStop (Aug 2, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Dont start no shit wont be no shit!




that was pretty blatant. i dont think this was really supposed to be an argument, more of a debate. this thread was great until it turned personal. I dont understand why people got so angry over it considering it was just a question...most people dont take offence to questions, but obviously the people arguing in this thread have.


bravo kids, did you have fun trying to boost your egos by insulting eachother?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2005)

everybody is proud of something.  it is nice to feel happy about the way you look, the amount of weight you can lift or the athletic abilities you poses.  One year i was dieting down for a BBing contest (thank god I don't do that any more) and one of my friends was picking on me while I was working out.  He was a world champion power lifter and while he is not a fat wreck like some, he is not ripped to the bone (15% BF about).  So I said "hey, take your shirt off."  thinking I really busted on him and all he replied was "what heppens when i take my shirt off?  I can't deadlift 700+?  I can't press the 100s if my shirt if off?  I can't squat high 600s when my shirt is off?"  That is when I realized it.  People have different goals and different things they are proud of.  While at the time I was very much into BBing and my physique I was excited and a little cocky about it while he was more excited about the huge amount of weight he could lift and didn't care so much about seeing his abs or being ripped.  Just because someone is skinny doesn't mean that they shouldn't be happy about having a lean/ripped physique and six pack abs and just because someone is not skinny doesn't mean they shouldn't be happy about lifting big weight and being strong.



But, it is more fun to pick on the skinny guy with the swimmers body.....hehe.


----------



## DICE (Aug 2, 2005)

Please read what I actually said people, and my daddy didnt set me up with shit, hes a high school teacher,I'm self made. Believe it or don't man,I really couldn't care. While your sitting there hating on me I'm rollin around with hot girls and living. I moved out when I was 17 and have everything I got cause I earned it. I don't care if you have a hundred degrees, I'm having fun while I am young and you are sitting around hating on me> I get a kick out of it, really. I am also used to it, been hated on for years now, no biggie to me anymore. I got solid friends that know whats up, nothing to prove to some loser who's all tough behind his computer but has not one picture posted, or anything of vaue to add to this forum. Pretty sad really. You shouldnt hate, just learn, instead of makeing yourself look like a racist asshole that you obviously are. The thing is, Im not bullshit, Im for real , so while you are busy hating and being a nerd, I am pimpin it up with the hottest girls around, going for Starbucks and managing my life proper. Oooh, I mistype a few words and get a little ebonic on you ....big fucking deal, is that all you got? Do you feel Hard now.?!! Funny shit boys, I never picked on anyone, I was the guy that stuck up for nerds like you cause I could and didnt give a fuck about what people thought. Im also the guy thats gonna retire when Im 45 and travel around the globe taking it all in, cause Im not some close minded loser that cant handle the truth. 
Its funny, cause when I posted the question, I knew it would turn into this sort of thread, so I am a little mishchevious, but man I am seriously getting a kick outta how much hate some of you have. Misdirected energy again. Waste of time, Im eating tuna and laughing at getting ya all worked up. So far , like 3 people understood my question, the rest just jumped on me. I think I will post more questions and see where it goes. Quit hating, worry about yourself, It wasnt  a direct attack on any of you. 
Guess what, Im not where I wanna be physically right now,.... who cares. I simply stated an opinion and some of you seem to heave taken it personally. You know what else I love, how people wanna quote , i did it too yes, and then try and pick apart someones post. Man you could go to any thread and do that shit all day long. 

Anyway, its like 32 degrees outside, I am happy to have provided each and evryone of you with entertainment, but its time to grab my girl and roll out to the lake.

p-FUNK, Your back is sick man, whats up with that, pm me on your back routine please. Thanks. 

 And one more thing, arent we on here to learn and arent most of us into makeing our WHOLE body better? Then I post about how these guys who never work out and are all righteous about their abs, and you all jump on it? Weird, me thinks.

 Anyway, Ill be thinking all about you while Im working on the tan and rubbing my girl down with suntan oil.


----------



## DICE (Aug 2, 2005)

DontStop said:
			
		

> that was pretty blatant. i dont think this was really supposed to be an argument, more of a debate. this thread was great until it turned personal. I dont understand why people got so angry over it considering it was just a question...most people dont take offence to questions, but obviously the people arguing in this thread have.
> 
> 
> bravo kids, did you have fun trying to boost your egos by insulting eachother?


Babe....what ego? Hhaahahahahahahah.


----------



## god hand (Aug 2, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> .
> Its funny, cause when I posted the question, I knew it would turn into this sort of thread, so I am a little mishcheviouS.


Actually it wouldnt have if u did'nt throw a pussy feat.


----------



## god hand (Aug 2, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Anyway, Ill be thinking all about you while Im working on the tan and rubbing my girl down with suntan oil.


Ha! Your pretty funny.  I hope u have fun rubbing that goldigging whore down and throwing dollar bills in her face.


----------



## DICE (Aug 2, 2005)

mmmmm, you said pussy.


----------



## god hand (Aug 2, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> mmmmm, you said pussy.


  SUGAR DADDY!


----------



## DICE (Aug 2, 2005)

I think we should throw some politics into this thread, we need to have everything, and politics and religion are 2 things everyone should always talk about. We covered all the other major issues, we do need a current events update however...

 Here I go, The presidents an ass. Christians are better than other people.


GO!


----------



## god hand (Aug 2, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> I think we should throw some politics into this thread, we need to have everything, and politics and religion are 2 things everyone should always talk about. We covered all the other major issues, we do need a current events update however...
> 
> Here I go, The presidents an ass. Christians are better than other people.
> 
> ...



Your an ass that says he gets ass...................gets it up the ass


----------



## god hand (Aug 2, 2005)

Stop making excuses and start those damn knee raises!

http://galeriekulturistiky.webz.cz/arnold/Arnold 11.jpg


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

Christian's and the president should be fed to the Lions. Like in a big arena so we all can watch.....put it on PPV also.


----------



## DICE (Aug 2, 2005)

wtf. DUDE , I THINK YOURE BI-POLAR.

And there ya go quoting again, man youre the funniest guy I ever f-ed with yet.  
You should change your signature to " Can't get jokes" 

My dad can beat up your dad.


----------



## god hand (Aug 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Christian's and the president should be fed to the Lions. Like in a big arena so we all can watch.....put it on PPV also.


Christians use to get fed to the lions, but the ones who fed them became christians to.


----------



## DICE (Aug 2, 2005)

ppv , good idea. Or have the pres fistfight other pres's an shit. Id pay for that.And whoever wins fights a lion.Pretty good eh?!


----------



## god hand (Aug 2, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> wtf. DUDE , I THINK YOURE BI-POLAR.
> 
> And there ya go quoting again, man youre the funniest guy I ever f-ed with yet.
> You should change your signature to " Can't get jokes"
> ...


  who?


----------



## DICE (Aug 2, 2005)

So if I feed a christian to a lion I become a christian? Im confused.


----------



## god hand (Aug 2, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> So if I feed a christian to a lion I become a christian? Im confused.


THE GOD DAMN ROMANS BECAME CHRISTIANS TOO!


----------



## DICE (Aug 2, 2005)

what if I feed a muslim to a lion? Does he or she become christian, or do I become muslim?


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> THE GOD DAMN ROMANS BECAME CHRISTIANS TOO!


I went to Rome in 1997 and *I didn't see them feed any Christians to Lions.*


----------



## god hand (Aug 2, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> what if I feed a muslim to a lion? Does he or she become christian, or do I become muslim?


Let me explain again. Pagan romans use to feed Christians to the lions. But they stop doing this when they became Christians themselves.


----------



## DICE (Aug 2, 2005)

Foreman, hahahahahahah. That was funny shit. almost spat my tuna out  my nose on that one.


----------



## god hand (Aug 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I went to Rome in 1997 and *I didn't see them feed any Christians to Lions.*


I guess youre hear to start shit. Now go and let someone explain to u what happen 15 billion years ago. Like they fucking know.


----------



## god hand (Aug 2, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Foreman, hahahahahahah. That was funny shit. almost spat my tuna out  my nose on that one.


    Yes thats was funny.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 2, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> Guys .....is their any need for this?
> 
> It's like bickering children!
> 
> Can't you all just drop and forget it?




Yeah, I cant believe this thread jumped 2 pages since I posted.

The guy was just posting about some skinny idiots being proud about having zero fat percentage, giving them fake pride cuz they can show off a six pack.  I agreed.  Pretty sorry shit.  But nothing is gonna change.

What I dont understand is the fire this guy got for posting a fairly minor obvious observation.  His later posts invoked some personal attacks, but as far as the topic went...no.  

If I see a kid showing off his tiny abs yeah I am gonna make fun of him.  Its not gonna kill him or make my life better...but its funny.  Big deal.


----------



## DICE (Aug 2, 2005)

Going for sushi now, sushi is good. Go ahead and argue it, I dare ya. mmmmm sushi.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2005)

> p-FUNK, Your back is sick man, whats up with that, pm me on your back routine please. Thanks.




lol, I don't have a back routine.  In fact, I have done rows maybe twice in the past 2 months.  I do some pull ups maybe once a week.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol, I don't have a back routine. In fact, I have done rows maybe twice in the past 2 months. I do some pull ups maybe once a week.


Yes but you *DID,* to get to where you are -


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yes but you *DID,* to get to where you are -




I guess.  Not really though.  My body grew over the last two years a lot.  I wasn't training body parts at all though.  I had more of a program written out that I would follow, much like a powerlifter.  I did a lot of pull ups and rows for my back.  I never had a "back routine".


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I guess. Not really though. My body grew over the last two years a lot. I wasn't training body parts at all though. I had more of a program written out that I would follow, much like a powerlifter. I did a lot of pull ups and rows for my back. I never had a "back routine".


More volume than today?


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yes but you *DID,* to get to where you are -


P-funk is a big supporter of "Exnihilonihilfit Hypertrophy" and rows and lat pull ups are not part of that amazing program.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> More volume than today?




my workouts were always generally low volume and higher intensity.  I like to do low volume but higher frequency.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> P-funk is a big supporter of "Exnihilonihilfit Hypertrophy" and rows and lat pull ups are not part of that amazing program.




I train how Dr. E tells me to train.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 2, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> I am pimpin it up with the hottest girls around....


yeah, I heard you the first 20 times you said that.  Congradu-fucking-lations.  

tell us something, if you are the shit of all shits like you say; rich, tan, fucks all the bitches, owns his own store, bla bla bla... why are you here talking to a bunch of people that you keep insulting?  go fuck your "hoes," poser.


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 2, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Cowbell, nope you're wrong. Read the first half of your sentence, first you say we, then your, all in the same line. You get an F , and I'm telling on you too.And my dad can beat up your dad.



 

This thread almost made me piss myself with laughter like 10 times. 
First I said Because we dont have HUGE Chests and arms due to our fat so why not be proud of your abs. I said the reason you think it is wrong is because punctuation is missing

Because we dont have HUGE Chests and arms due to our fat, so why not be proud of your abs (if your skinny) I didnt think I really had to spell it out for you....but I do understand what you are saying with the your and mine and his and their and we and us.....I guess some people just dont have an eye for it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 2, 2005)

this thread is making my IQ drop even lower

you all need to grow up and get a life


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 2, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> this thread is making my IQ drop even lower
> 
> you all need to grow up and get a life



And yet....your still reading it....


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Off to the gym now, gotta work on my gut and try and get some peak , lifes rough for me, I cant stand it.... how will I cope with all the hate?, oh , i know, just like I do everyday...hahahah



Add me to the annoyed list.  I fucking hate Canadians.  

I bet you would learn, and help others learn a lot more, if you were a little more humble.. and not such a cocky fuck.


----------



## DontStop (Aug 2, 2005)

being Canadian has absolutely nothing to do with it


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 2, 2005)

This is such an asinine thread.  I like what P-funk had to say.  Words of wisdom as always.

The bottom line is when people achieve their goals they gain pride, plain and simple.  Let them be proud...


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2005)

DontStop said:
			
		

> being Canadian has absolutely nothing to do with it



I never said it did, I just hate canadians.. Kinda like the 19" guy hates skinny people with abs.


----------



## MyK (Aug 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I never said it did, I just hate canadians.. Kinda like the 19" guy hates skinny people with abs.


----------



## DontStop (Aug 2, 2005)

i dont think he hates the skinny guys with abs, i think he dislikes it when very skinny guys brag about abs, when really they dont have alot of muscle defenition, just low body fat. in other words he dislikes the attitde 


thats from my observation ANYWAY


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2005)

Im not goint to fucking argue something so cynical.. its my opinion, therefor I am right


----------



## MyK (Aug 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im not goint to fucking argue something so cynical.. its my opinion, therefor I am right



you hate all canadians???????


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2005)

No   I like a lot of Canadians, I was just ranting hahaha


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> you hate all canadians???????


I don't..............just you bitch.


























































 























*These statements don't reflect IM or their share holders.*


----------



## MyK (Aug 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I don't..............just you bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Add me to the annoyed list.  I fucking hate Canadians.




I hate people from SLC


----------



## god hand (Aug 3, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>


  I love Conan


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 3, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> You are a class act, bro.  You sound very intelligent.
> 
> 
> translation for those who don't speak wiggerbonics:
> ...


HAAHAHHAHA Damn man, that's some funny shit man!!!!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 3, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> ppv , good idea. Or have the pres fistfuck other pres's an shit. Id pay for that.And whoever wins fights a lion.Pretty good eh?!


EEHmm well yes that's pretty fucked up man.
I mean that's just not right, not right at all. and you are willing to pay for it to?!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 3, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Oh and the unit, that picture of me is soooo bad that I can't believe how many girls would want it. Weird.  I feel like some fat loser, oh gad, I'm a pig, a discrace..... how will I ever cope.... feel like dying..


No not any more of YOUR bitches, PLEASE!!!
The last time you came roling threu with this bitch





THEN THIS HAPPEND!




Oh and if you are realy affraight just turn to the side like here and you'll disapear 




Where is you?!!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 3, 2005)

Someone just lock this thread please.  It has turned to nothing but insults.


----------



## god hand (Aug 3, 2005)

That was the most disgusting human being I've ever seen!


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 3, 2005)

yeah this thread needs locking

getting silly now

just my opinion


----------



## DICE (Aug 3, 2005)

PreMier, hate away dork. Nice pics. Hahahahaha. Canadians rule by the way. Not as much as your cool mohawk, and plaid trousers, and see through shirt with no muscles, but pretty close.

To the unit, xxsmaall, all you post is coleman pics,... are you his personall fluffer or something?  Its funny how people who talk shit are the ones with no pics, lives , girls, or muscles. Good try HATERS. Ill be cocky all I want, those pics are unpumped and if you knew anything about anything, which ya obviously don't, you wouldnt post that I dissapear when I turn sideways,.....look at a a shot of Arnold  sideways, ,....notice anything, nerd. Ya it really sucks to be me, I am making it all up, I live in a box down by the river..... oh, wait, but Im the only one with pics? Weird how that works. So while you keep on hating on a guy like me, Im at the gym getting better and better and youre all upset that youre still just a nerd who would love to be even 1 10nth of what I am. Now go cry , ya little, bitches.

Today is bis, hopefully I can get some peak, U KNOW SINCE i DONT HAVE ANY, HAHAHA, Ill post a pic for the haters.

PS. Did anyone actually understand the question I posted? Did anyone see that I didnt personally attack anyone from the start, merely pointed out an observation? I know, it requires you to actually read , not hear what you want to.... well, I still love this thread and will perpetuate it as long as possible. Keep up the hate. 

Also , we need a current events update...


----------



## DICE (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh heres more shit talking, yup, life sucks for me , all I do is make shit up and wish I was cool. Like the unit, or premiere, gotta go workout now, you know, make more muscle.... 

Hate on.....


----------



## DICE (Aug 3, 2005)

We better be on page 7 when I get home....or Ill ask another simple question....


----------



## lpz213 (Aug 3, 2005)

my cousin has the MOST horrible eating habbits and people be tellin him hes cut up, i make fun of him cuz he shows off, hes skinny as hell!, he has no chest, but you can see his abs.


----------



## DICE (Aug 3, 2005)

lpz213 gets it, must have a basic understanding of english and knows how to read.See anyone can do it. Thats the kinda guy I was talking about. K, Im out.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 3, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> yeah, I heard you the first 20 times you said that. Congradu-fucking-lations.
> 
> tell us something, if you are the shit of all shits like you say; rich, tan, fucks all the bitches, owns his own store, bla bla bla... why are you here talking to a bunch of people that you keep insulting? go fuck your "hoes," poser.


you never answered my question

if you are so fucking awsome, why do you have to come to an anonymous internet forum to brag about it?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 3, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> you never answered my question
> 
> if you are so fucking awsome, why do you have to come to an anonymous internet forum to brag about it?



nevermind him. He's insecure with no self-esteem and has to post pics of his bike and girlfriend to show off and brag that he is the shit. Just a bum looking for attention.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 3, 2005)

I banged that chic at some party.  She does it all.


----------



## goandykid (Aug 3, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> nevermind him. He's insecure with no self-esteem and has to post pics of his bike and girlfriend to show off and brag that he is the shit. Just a bum looking for attention.



If I had his gf and motorcycle I would brag too.   On a different note, I actually agree w/ 19inchpump. I know ppl who gym once a week if that, can barely lift any weight, but r mad skinny and use the abs to brag. It's all g, doesn't bother me. I know I have higher bodyfat, but I could outlift and dominate them anyday, which makes it all kosher.




PS: Tell ur gf i say hey.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> I know ppl who gym once a week if that, can barely lift any weight, but r mad skinny and use the abs to brag.


I see that all the time and I just laugh at that shit.


----------



## DICE (Aug 3, 2005)

DOUBLEBASE, Then you know what a lucky guy I am.


----------



## DICE (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh and to clemson, and shitnit,  I brag cause I can, and I know that it f's with you., as far as low self esteem, no man, that aint it. Try again. 
Goandykid actually read what I said and understood, good man. Glad to see some people here are intelligent.

Shiznit, youre an idiot, look how hard you work out, you should be proud right? Cause you are proportioned, not just some skinny kid with only abs.


----------



## DICE (Aug 3, 2005)

....But instead you jump on the hater bandwagon. Oh well, haters never get anywhere, my buddies are all pretty pimpin too, you know why, cause we build eachother up, not tear eachother down. Hate gets you no where, when I come into contact with people who are, or have done well, I just shut the fuck up and try and learn something, I dont hate cause they drive a Lambo or something. I aint here to brag, if I did ...so what. I back up my claims , dont just talk shit liek some of you little pussies. Now go better yourself and quit being such nerds all hurt by one question I asked.

And hey shitbreak, you think I have 200 posts in 3 years cause I seek attention? Get a grip, I get attention everywhere I go. And I can prove it, so I really aint talking shit now am I? You need to seperate fact from fiction. 

This shit just fuels me. Bring it.


----------



## DICE (Aug 3, 2005)

minolee , you get the actual question . Nice to see. Also a very intelligent person.And pretty too.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> minolee , you get the actual question . Nice to see. Also a very intelligent person.And pretty too.


----------



## DICE (Aug 3, 2005)

This whole thread gave me a brilliant idea at the gym today. I just registered a new domain name and thanks to all you haters Im about to up my yearly income once I get the site built. So thanks all.


----------



## DontStop (Aug 3, 2005)

this thread is very repeticious.

sorry to state the obvious but you guys should stop beating around the bush and get to the point of the thread


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2005)

I see that all the time and I just laugh at that shit.


----------



## MyK (Aug 3, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> you think I have 200 posts in 3 years cause I seek attention? Get a grip, I get attention everywhere I go. And I can prove it, so I really aint talking shit now am I? You need to seperate fact from fiction.
> 
> This shit just fuels me. Bring it.


----------



## MyK (Aug 3, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> This whole thread gave me a brilliant idea at the gym today. I just registered a new domain name and thanks to all you haters Im about to up my yearly income once I get the site built. So thanks all.




good for you!!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2005)

DontStop said:
			
		

> this thread is very repeticious.
> 
> sorry to state the obvious but you guys should stop beating around the bush and get to the point of the thread




I agree.  this thread sucks.

the point is.....some people have ripped abs yet do absolutly nothing and are totally skinny with very little muscle mass....yet...as stated, they have ripped abs.  They go around showing off and bragging about the rippedness of their abs.  Other, who work much much harder, are a bit angered by the fact that these people with such little muscle and no work ethic are going around bragging about their abs.  I say...who the fuck cares.  

A skinny little bitch is a skinny little bitch whether they brag or not.  That should end the discussion.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2005)

I see that all the time and I just laugh at that shit..


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I see that all the time and I just laugh at that shit..




you already said that.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2005)

DontStop said:
			
		

> this thread is very repeticious.
> 
> sorry to state the obvious but you guys should stop beating around the bush and get to the point of the thread


I see that all the time and I just laugh at that shit.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 3, 2005)

I hate the inherently rich.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I hate the inherently rich.


I see that all the time and I just laugh at that shit.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2005)

min0 is on auto repeat.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 3, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I see that all the time and I just laugh at that shit.




At what, the inherently rich.


----------



## MyK (Aug 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I agree.  this thread sucks.
> 
> the point is.....some people have ripped abs yet do absolutly nothing and are totally skinny with very little muscle mass....yet...as stated, they have ripped abs.  They go around showing off and bragging about the rippedness of their abs.  Other, who work much much harder, are a bit angered by the fact that these people with such little muscle and no work ethic are going around bragging about their abs.  I say...who the fuck cares.
> 
> A skinny little bitch is a skinny little bitch whether they brag or not.  That should end the discussion.




My initial point, was that you can't say skinny guys are gay because all they do is brag about their abs.

ok, so one skinny guys brags about his abs??? you cant go and generalize this attitutde to every skinny guy!!

I bet that more Skinny guys are self conscious about being thin, than there are skinny guys who love their abs. AND theres probably just as much skinny guys who don't give a shit about there appearance becuase there into math and science and intelectual shit!! 

so back to my initail point on page two before the 2pumpchump guy attacked me. The reason this question cant be answered to a satisfactory level is because it???s a huge generalization!!!! One skinny guy who brags about his abs does not represent every skinny guy out there!!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> At what, the inherently rich.


No, at myself.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 3, 2005)

I see.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I see.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 3, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Oh and to clemson, and shitnit,  I brag cause I can, and I know that it f's with you., as far as low self esteem, no man, that aint it. Try again.
> Goandykid actually read what I said and understood, good man. Glad to see some people here are intelligent.
> 
> Shiznit, youre an idiot, look how hard you work out, you should be proud right? Cause you are proportioned, not just some skinny kid with only abs.



I thank you for the compliment. As for the question of the thread, i didn't say anything about the topic. I think you are just overreacting and should just ignore everybody.

Now back to the topic, i agree i can't stand "skinny" kids who walk around with abs and act like they are the shit. I mean, it's nice to have abs if you worked hard for it and you're still considered big and strong. But when i see pencil-thin kids walking around the gym, beach, or anywhere with their shirt off and the smirk on their face acting like they have it all, or making fun of fat guys who are extremely strong but have no definition, that does piss me off. They are just blessed with genetics. Some people prefer to be huge and not care about definition while others dont care about strength and just like to be ripped so they can be labeled as a "ladies man". Most women dig guys with abs because they are either a) an abdominal lover or b) stupid to think they workout hard. But hey, to each his own.


----------



## DontStop (Aug 3, 2005)

personally, i think skinny guys are unmasculine. abs are great but i like the fll package. skinny guys are not ladies men


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 3, 2005)

There are small guys that think they are the shit, and big guys that think they are the shit.  I like neither.


----------



## stonev16 (Aug 3, 2005)

lol.....I'm ab medium but i guesse i'm leanin more toward skinny....i'm tryin to get a 6-8 pac and when u do u can bet ur sweet ass ima show it off. skinny guys can be ladies men...and what someone said earlier ab guys bein self contios ab bein thin if they are a lil skinny- thats completely true, I'm always self contious een tho i am kinda medium. I hate wearin clothes that make me look skinny. sounds gay but i'm self contious.


----------



## stonev16 (Aug 3, 2005)

conscientious**


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> There are small guys that think they are the shit, and big guys that think they are the shit.  I like neither.


Maybe they don't like you either.


----------



## stonev16 (Aug 3, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> There are small guys that think they are the shit, and big guys that think they are the shit.  I like neither....so i never get ass fucked...pickie gays never get dick.


----------



## stonev16 (Aug 3, 2005)

that was a joke


----------



## stonev16 (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm guessin by the silence that my sn is gona get delelted r somthin for pickin at the moderator?


----------



## DontStop (Aug 3, 2005)

no this thread is just dead


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> PreMier, hate away dork. Nice pics. Hahahahaha. Canadians rule by the way. Not as much as your cool mohawk, and plaid trousers, and see through shirt with no muscles, but pretty close.



I love how people talk mad shit on my haloween costume hahaha

Hey 19" wannabe, grow up man, its pathetic fucks like you give others a bad name.  You really have nothing to brag about.. I mean you have a good physique, and potential, but your attitude really brings ya down.  I never ragged the way you looked, just the way you acted.  And now your posting pics of chicks that you've banged?!  I mean c'mon man, we could all post some pics of the hot women we fucked online.. but that right there just shows me some insecurity that you have.  Seriously, quit trying to brag. I mean your what 28, and im 22.  I will far surpass where you are in 6 years.


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I love how people talk mad shit on my haloween costume hahaha
> 
> Hey 19" wannabe, grow up man, its pathetic fucks like you give others a bad name.  You really have nothing to brag about.. I mean you have a good physique, and potential, but your attitude really brings ya down.  I never ragged the way you looked, just the way you acted.  And now your posting pics of chicks that you've banged?!  I mean c'mon man, we could all post some pics of the hot women we fucked online.. but that right there just shows me some insecurity that you have.  Seriously, quit trying to brag. I mean your what 28, and im 22.  I will far surpass where you are in 6 years.


I don't like to take sides but...........................preMier  and his friends look like much more fun then you and yours 19...


----------



## goandykid (Aug 3, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Goandykid actually read what I said and understood, good man. Glad to see some people here are intelligent.





I agree 100%


----------



## god hand (Aug 4, 2005)

19inchpump. Why wont you just get a 6 pack and be big to? Just because your big dont mean u cant have a 6 pack. Thats like me complain about people thats big and swole, but they weighted already 200lbs before they started. Do u see skinny complaining about this? No. So u should just be quiet.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 4, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> lpz213 gets it, must have a basic understanding of english and knows how to read.See anyone can do it. Thats the kinda guy I was talking about. K, Im out.



That's not what you posted.  You merely posted "Why are skinny people so proud of their abs?" as the topic, with the into post being "Why?"  Most people aren't going to read every post you made in this thread, so if you clarified, you should've edited the original post.

I was an arrogant comment to say the least, because not everyone cares about having size.  Having a visible rectus abdominus is an accomplishment itself, or a blessing if you have one naturally, that one deserves to be proud of.


----------



## god hand (Aug 4, 2005)

Whats next 19? Why do people brag about their muscles when they have little dicks?


----------



## DICE (Aug 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I love how people talk mad shit on my haloween costume hahaha
> 
> Hey 19" wannabe, grow up man, its pathetic fucks like you give others a bad name.  You really have nothing to brag about.. I mean you have a good physique, and potential, but your attitude really brings ya down.  I never ragged the way you looked, just the way you acted.  And now your posting pics of chicks that you've banged?!  I mean c'mon man, we could all post some pics of the hot women we fucked online.. but that right there just shows me some insecurity that you have.  Seriously, quit trying to brag. I mean your what 28, and im 22.  I will far surpass where you are in 6 years.



Buddy, your costume is mad funny, It gave me a real good laugh. How do I give anyone a bad name? I will be the FIRST to compliment someone when its due. I love to see people succeed. I am no hater. I can brag all I want by the way, and I will. My choice really. And about the pics, its just cause no one else seems to have any , just a lot of bullshit talk. I can back up every word I say. As far as insecurity, no man,.... ya just don't get it. I got nothing at all to be insecure about....wanna see pics  ....!! That whole" youre insecure" thing is so played out. Insecure is for 22 year old kids. I put up pics cause Im on a cut starting in about a week and I wanted feedback from guys who are A: built, B: know muscle C: have knowledge, D: compete etc.  And to say that I am not all cut up, I really dont care, its a fact, I cant even deny it. But im still a pimp.And you cant deny that. Funny thing is, that if we actually lived close by and went out partying for a night , you would have a fucking blast, and the next day youd be able to tell your buddies stories they wouldnt believe. Im just having a lot of fun with this thread and I will perpetuate it until I cant no more.
Anyway, chest today, one o my favorites.Gotta go. 

 Plus why all the hate , when we are all working to look good. Wouldnt it piss you off when some skinny kid is like " I got abs" and thats it, just some skinny little arms and no legs etc. I mean, we work fucking hard for our shit...no? 

Get it? 

Word.

 Heres a true story, theres a group of like 6 or 8 22 year olds who frequent my gym. None of them have a fucking clue. They see that I know most of the girls there and am friendly, offer advice, give compliments , oh and I stole one of their girlfriends, etc. One of them comes in one day and says " oh, is that that big guys bike" and kinda snickers, which is funny if you saw his ride, and the girls at the front desk are like "ya", and "why are you laughing, you know you wish you were him", and then they all had a laugh, at his expense. Now if I came in I would give the guy whos bike it was props, and not end up looking like a fool. You see....A lesson to be learned. 
    Like I said , I never joined here 3 + years ago to brag or be a post whore. Just to learn, and now Im just learning again, but this time about human nature. I love it. I read a lot about it, and if anyone cares to learn, go get  "The 48 Laws Of Power" byRobert Greene.... and learn a little and hate less.  Theres already too much fucking hate in this world, look around, you see it everywhere. It sucks. 

Anyway, i do however like to argue, I think its fun. Builds up the testosterone and shit.. Bring it.

 Also time for a current events update.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2005)

this thread is going no where!

just leave it as "people are always proud of things they have".  Skinny guys have abs....they are proud.  19inch is a pimp and a party animal...clearly he is proud.


----------



## DICE (Aug 4, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Whats next 19? Why do people brag about their muscles when they have little dicks?


 Hey homodog, want a pic ya little perv, I will pm you one.
 Plus you started a whole bunch of threads about your dick. I looked into it. Dont make me start. Why do you have so much hate little man, Are you upset at the world, you called me  a nigga earlier, arent you black, do you hate yourself and your tiny package? Man you got some deep phycological problems my friend. Get a handle on it . Youll drive yourself crazy.
 Plus you earlier said you were 200 or something,....lies, you tell a lot of lies, you got no pics, you probably never had a girl, or guy or whatever turns ya on,And your just a kid, I looked at your profile nerd. Now go and think about why you have so much hate, somewhere theres a talk show waiting to hear you out.


----------



## DICE (Aug 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> this thread is going no where!
> 
> just leave it as "people are always proud of things they have".  Skinny guys have abs....they are proud.  19inch is a pimp and a party animal...clearly he is proud.


 P-funk, this thread is great, its a lesson in human phycology, a shady one at that but nevertheless really fun, cant we just move it to open chat and keep it rollin? 
 This is my last week of partying though, however I will still remain pimpin.And in 8 weeks when Im cut up, I will be proud of "what I worked for" ya see.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 4, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Oh and to clemson, and shitnit, I brag cause I can


what an achievement, you can brag on an internet message board...

you have persuaded me, i now recognize that you are the all-mighty shit.... can you please teach me your wiggerbonics?


----------



## DICE (Aug 4, 2005)

Thinking of starting a journal, so all the hate can fuel me into first place.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> P-funk, this thread is great, its a lesson in human phycology, a shady one at that but nevertheless really fun, cant we just move it to open chat and keep it rollin?
> This is my last week of partying though, however I will still remain pimpin.And in 8 weeks when Im cut up, I will be proud of "what I worked for" ya see.




Okay, so you will be proud about your abs....great.  One could aslo say that since your BF% is low you are also skinny.  Would you not agree?  Then you are a skinny guy who is also proud of their abs.  I am proud of my abs when I am skinny to.  And when I am not skinny and I have no abs I am still proud.  I could care less.


----------



## DICE (Aug 4, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> what an achievement, you can brag on an internet message board...
> 
> you have persuaded me, i now recognize that you are the all-mighty shit.... can you please teach me your wiggerbonics?


  Yes , but it will take time. I honed my skills over many years and much trial and error. But yes it can be tought if you are a willing student. And ready to learn. Get educated clemson. Oh, and pics.


----------



## MyK (Aug 4, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Plus why all the hate , when we are all working to look good. Wouldnt it piss you off when some skinny kid is like " I got abs" and thats it, just some skinny little arms and no legs etc. I mean, we work fucking hard for our shit...no?



You seriously gotta stop contradicting yourself! 



			
				19inchpump said:
			
		

> go get  "The 48 Laws Of Power" byRobert Greene.....



whats it about?



			
				19inchpump said:
			
		

> Anyway, i do however like to argue, I think its fun. Builds up the testosterone and shit.. Bring it.



I also enjoy the conflict and I???m waiting for you to say something for me to argue with you about!  

Also, hows the website?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 4, 2005)

and now i know y some people cover their faces in their gallery pics.


----------



## DICE (Aug 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Okay, so you will be proud about your abs....great.  One could aslo say that since your BF% is low you are also skinny.  Would you not agree?  Then you are a skinny guy who is also proud of their abs.  I am proud of my abs when I am skinny to.  And when I am not skinny and I have no abs I am still proud.  I could care less.


 Close, but you also have a lot of muscle, not just some abs that are there cause your some skinny, no gym, kinda kid. Get it, theres a difference. We work hard, some thin as a rail kid who does nothing and has abs only cause hes skinny doesnt. For me to get abs back , I will work my f-ing ass off, but I also have all the other muscles. Thats all. I guess I should have clarified it more, but I think I did throughot the thread. Going to tha gym now. Bye for now.


----------



## DICE (Aug 4, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> You seriously gotta stop contradicting yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Its in the works, youll all laugh your asses off and be like "why didnt I think of that" Gonna cost a few bucks though so I gotta find a good developer to work cheap or for part of the profits it may or may not bring in. 

As far as the book goes, Its awesome, its about being on top, learning and using people and human thought processes to your advantage. Good reading. Also a secret weapon of sorts. Dont tell your friends about it. Just 48 good laws to keep in mind . Read it, guaranteed you will learn a lot from it. I did.And Im just some "wigga" . Right?!


----------



## DICE (Aug 4, 2005)

K, really going to tha gym now.lOve chest day.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Close, but you also have a lot of muscle, not just some abs that are there cause your some skinny, no gym, kinda kid. Get it, theres a difference. We work hard, some thin as a rail kid who does nothing and has abs only cause hes skinny doesnt. For me to get abs back , I will work my f-ing ass off, but I also have all the other muscles. Thats all. I guess I should have clarified it more, but I think I did throughot the thread. Going to tha gym now. Bye for now.




No No, I knew exactly what you meant.  But I was just saying that just because I have muscle doesn't mean that I am not skinny.  I am hardley a big guy, at 5'5" and 175lbs.  Abs or not, muscle or not, I am not overly huge.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 4, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> and now i know y some people cover their faces in their gallery pics.


why?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 4, 2005)

um well i recently thought some guy was a bit of a prick n i looked at his gallery pic. his face had prick written all over it. i don't care how nice a guy's body is being a prick still makes him soooo  not worth it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 4, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> um well i recently thought some guy was a bit of a prick n i looked at his gallery pic. his face had prick written all over it. i don't care how nice a guy's body is being a prick still makes him soooo not worth it.


So these people are faceless Pricks??

(me)


----------



## god hand (Aug 4, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Plus you earlier said you were 200 or something,....lies, you tell a lot of lies, you got no pics


I never said that shit! I'm 155! Where tha hell u get that from! And I do have pics! Cant u see my SKINNY ass arms. I try so DAMN hard to get bigger, but all I get is ripped. So should I complain about how people like u already fat on their body. Shit I cant control my metabolism!   Niggaz brag. Thats why I call u one. Bitch! U buy me a damn Digital camera and I'll show better pics!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 4, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> minolee , you get the actual question . Nice to see. Also a very intelligent person.And pretty too.


HAHAHHAHAHAH... not knowing man!, I ain't telling, loc, just i'm just saying.


----------



## DICE (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey godhand, you need councilling. And quick. You have a lot of built up rage, it will go away once your nuts drop ...kid. As for the skinny thing, just eat tonnes , youll grow, youre only like 16 or something, dont let it phase you...,Im teaching a pimp class, you can sign up if you like, but you have to study hard, and take notes, and keep your mouth shut, and no passing love notes to clemson.
As far as buying you a digital camera, why dont you just go upstairs and ask your mom or dad for one for your 16th birthday.Oh, and like 20 sessions with a shrink. 
Now go eat your wheeties.


----------



## DICE (Aug 4, 2005)

How come I get the feeling that theunit is probably one of the biggest nerds in history ever? Well hes good with smilies. See I find the good in everyone. 
Now go uncrust your ronnie coleman poster.


----------



## goandykid (Aug 4, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Hey godhand, you need councilling. And quick. You have a lot of built up rage, it will go away once your nuts drop ...kid. As for the skinny thing, just eat tonnes , youll grow, youre only like 16 or something, dont let it phase you...,Im teaching a pimp class, you can sign up if you like, but you have to study hard, and take notes, and keep your mouth shut, and no passing love notes to clemson.
> As far as buying you a digital camera, why dont you just go upstairs and ask your mom or dad for one for your 16th birthday.Oh, and like 20 sessions with a shrink.
> Now go eat your wheeties.




And somebody else needs an spelling class


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 4, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> But im still a pimp.And you cant deny that. Funny thing is, that if we actually lived close by and went out partying for a night , you would have a fucking blast Anyway, i do however like to argue, I think its fun. Builds up the testosterone and shit.. Bring it.


Your a pimp also, DAMN MAN , don't you know where all pimps in this bitch.
and now you want to pull my ho car, hahahahaha who gives a fuck how a night with you is, nobody wants to go with you, oh wait maybe Min0 lee ahahahah you thought he was pretty right?
and you mean to tell me this actually gives you a rise in test?
hahahaha so your all worked up typing all fast and shit


----------



## DICE (Aug 4, 2005)

I don't teach spelling. But it's "a " spelling class.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 4, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> How come I get the feeling that theunit is probably one of the biggest nerds in history ever? Well hes good with smilies. See I find the good in everyone.
> Now go uncrust your ronnie coleman poster.


So what you saying oh wait you denied the facts presented to you so clearly,are you in denial or something???
oh and here just for your queer ass


----------



## DICE (Aug 4, 2005)

tHEUNIT, Man, you suck. You with all your guns and shit, I bet your real hard core, well guess what ? Im shaking in my boots. I mean really,you been here like a month and managed to do nothing but post pics of coleman, talk shit , and generally act like the little bitch I know you are. Your a loser, and all the shit in the world that you throw because you know what a little pussy you are, hey you gotta live with it, isnt gonna make you cool, or pimpin. Hate away, nerd. I think your pretty too. Ha hahaha. You seriously gotta be one of the biggest dorks around, on any forum, ..,ever. But you have to be you, and I get to be me, and guess what, being me is fucking sweet, cause im not you.


----------



## DICE (Aug 4, 2005)

Fact: you're a nerd.
Fiction: you think you are cool cause you jerk off to ronnie coleman


----------



## DICE (Aug 4, 2005)

k Im out, youre gonna have to talk to yourself for the time being, but Ill be back.

 My "queer ass" isnt the one posting nothing but coleman pics. Hmmmmm.
And tonight , when your in bed all alone, you can think about how much of a nerd you are, and youll realize that no amount of hateing will change that you are who you are, and you get to live with that. And you know it, deep in your head, you wish you were even a bit cool, but youre not, and you wont be, until you stop the hate...ok commando.


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> tHEUNIT, Man, you suck. You with all your guns and shit, I bet your real hard core, well guess what ? Im shaking in my boots. I mean really,you been here like a month and managed to do nothing but post pics of coleman, talk shit , and generally act like the little bitch I know you are. Your a loser, and all the shit in the world that you throw because you know what a little pussy you are, hey you gotta live with it, isnt gonna make you cool, or pimpin. Hate away, nerd. I think your pretty too. Ha hahaha. You seriously gotta be one of the biggest dorks around, on any forum, ..,ever. But you have to be you, and I get to be me, and guess what, being me is fucking sweet, cause im not you.


Put him on IGGY.....I did weeks ago, and this forum rocks when you don't see his posts.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 4, 2005)

stonev16 said:
			
		

> I'm guessin by the silence that my sn is gona get delelted r somthin for pickin at the moderator?



Ain't no thang man, I thought it was funny.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 4, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> tHEUNIT, Man, you suck. You with all your guns and shit, I bet your real hard core, well guess what ? Im shaking in my boots. I mean really,you been here like a month and managed to do nothing but post pics of coleman, talk shit , and generally act like the little bitch I know you are. Your a loser, and all the shit in the world that you throw because you know what a little pussy you are, hey you gotta live with it, isnt gonna make you cool, or pimpin. Hate away, nerd. I think your pretty too. Ha hahaha. You seriously gotta be one of the biggest dorks around, on any forum, ..,ever. But you have to be you, and I get to be me, and guess what, being me is fucking sweet, cause im not you.


Again you talked a lot but said nothing.
I'm just wondering if you don't know what to say for real or if you are just afraid........


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 4, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Fact: you're a nerd.
> Fiction: you think you are cool cause I jerk off to ronnie coleman


eehm well yeah, I mean your free to do what ever, I guess.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 4, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> k Im out, youre gonna have to talk to yourself for the time being, but Ill be back.
> 
> My "queer ass" isnt the one posting nothing but coleman pics. Hmmmmm.
> And tonight , when your in bed all alone, you can think about how much of a nerd you are, and youll realize that no amount of hateing will change that you are who you are, and you get to live with that. And you know it, deep in your head, you wish you were even a bit cool, but youre not, and you wont be, until you stop the hate...ok commando.


Ok for one time I will respond to the Coleman BULLSHIT.
Coleman is 7x Mr.Olympia, and also the current Mr.Olympia.
for that alone you should respect him.
and if you don't, then maybe you should think about the fact that bodybuilding is the reason that you can go to the Gym and do your "fitness" or whatever the fuck it is that you do.
It's like on a golf forum, what would you do if some one posted a picture of Tiger Woods? say oh your probably jerking of at it or you a gay mofo for posting it? sad man. maybe you should stop typing by now because your Test level must be soo hi that your gonna explode, so here you go.


----------



## goandykid (Aug 4, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> I don't teach spelling. But it's "a " spelling class.



HAHAH honestly my b, a serious typo, kinda ironic tho


----------



## DICE (Aug 4, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Ok for one time I will respond to the Coleman BULLSHIT.
> Coleman is 7x Mr.Olympia, and also the current Mr.Olympia.
> for that alone you should respect him.
> and if you don't, then maybe you should think about the fact that bodybuilding is the reason that you can go to the Gym and do your "fitness" or whatever the fuck it is that you do.
> It's like on a golf forum, what would you do if some one posted a picture of Tiger Woods? say oh your probably jerking of at it or you a gay mofo for posting it? sad man. maybe you should stop typing by now because your Test level must be soo hi that your gonna explode, so here you go.


 Ummm, ok there, fluffer. Anyway, body building is not the reason I can go to the gym, ronnie coleman, however , is the reason you bust loads in your sleep. Hahahahah.

And I do respect him, not so much that I blow loads on his posters daily, or dream about being him, but yup, hes the man.

You should start a " why do I wanna felch Ronnie Coleman" thread. that would be right up your alley hey. 

 Now go buff your clogs.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 4, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> But you have to be you, and I get to be me, and guess what, being me is fucking sweet, cause im not you.



Funniest line yet!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 4, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> so back to my initail point on page two before the 2pumpchump guy attacked me. The reason this question cant be answered to a satisfactory level is because it???s a huge generalization!!!! One skinny guy who brags about his abs does not represent every skinny guy out there!!



After going back and reviewing, you came to him with an attack first.

But at least this post has to do with the topic.  The skinny guy who brags about his abs do not represent every skinny guy out there period.  And I dont think that is what he was saying.

BUT.  He is talking about those skinny kids who just looked down one day and saw their abs cuz theyre skinny as shit.  I wouldnt say they are showing off the muscle they have, cuz they do have other muscles too.  Why these?  Cuz theyre skinny bitches.  However, their bragging is so ridiculous that I dont really take the time to talk shit to them when they prolly already truely know whats up.

19inchpimp made an observation.  Then he was attacked.  He defended himself a little oddly, but who cares.  Its funny for me.  Some of the shit hes said I dont agree with, but as far as the topic goes, yes I agree.


----------



## DICE (Aug 4, 2005)

Ya , I laughed when I typed that one out.Its funny cause it's true. (homer simpson voice)


----------



## DICE (Aug 4, 2005)

I don't even agree with some of the shit I said. But it's still pretty funny... to me at least.


----------



## Marky (Aug 4, 2005)

Skinny people with abs want to be big and big people with no abs want abs. Its a case of envy on both sides if u ask me... not all skinny pple have abs that show, so if they have it, let them flaunt it. why let it bother you? i agree that its annoying that they talk shit about it, but what about guys that are big but they eat like pigs and have breasts over their chest?


----------



## DICE (Aug 4, 2005)

Marky said:
			
		

> Skinny people with abs want to be big and big people with no abs want abs. Its a case of envy on both sides if u ask me... not all skinny pple have abs that show, so if they have it, let them flaunt it. why let it bother you? i agree that its annoying that they talk shit about it, but what about guys that are big but they eat like pigs and have breasts over their chest?




K, actually read what I said please, its the skinny kid with no muscles but abs, he didnt work for them, just has em cause hes skinny. Get it, Ive only clarified it like 190 times now.
 And it bothers me , cause I work fuckin hard to have what I got, and when some skinny , no muscle kid thinks hes the shit cause hes got abs only? Who cares, they are there when your skinny naturally,thats why. If you have muscle everywhere AND abs, thats worth talkin bout. 
  Ok, the secrets out, im dieting for a comp in 10 weeks and the only reason I started the thread is so I can post pics when Im ripped in about 8 weeks or so. ... actually just kidding but Im sure someone will pounce on it! Haahahah.

 Wouldnt it bother you if you work out everyday and some skinny shits all "ya but I have abs" , cause hes lookin for anything to say to feel all good about his skinny ass, I say who cares, you think many pros have abs all year long? More now than before, but still not a lot. Its only cool when you got the whole package, thats my opinion. They see a guy like me and all they can come up with is their stupid abs, big deal, I got all kinds of abs when I cut, also got every other muscle too. Thasts the difference to me. Wasnt looking to start a fight with this thread but I will fight if people wanna, right? Thats all.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 4, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> So these people are faceless Pricks??
> 
> (me)


 no not you monkey. i think it's obvious who the prick in this thread is n that was just my attempt to let the little braggart know i think his face is butt ugly to match his attitude.


----------



## Marky (Aug 4, 2005)

i know what you're saying but u know what bothers me? its those that dont really workout but are naturally strong, lean, and somewhat muscular. now, those pple bother me. also, pple that work out but they dont watch their diet. they eat whatever the crap they want. im not talking about the strength trainers that have a special diet to look the way they do. its the ones that just train and then eat a pound of garbage afterwards.


----------



## DICE (Aug 4, 2005)

ya no doubt, maybe we should start a thread of that?! I for one agree.


----------



## DICE (Aug 4, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> no not you monkey. i think it's obvious who the prick in this thread is n that was just my attempt to let the little braggart know i think his face is butt ugly to match his attitude.


 If this is directed at me,...ya most women really don't find me attractive, it's a curse. Really, I have a really hard time with it. Now you gave me a complex, one that I will never get over, how....will...I....go.....on..... please, like I care. Way to go and hurt someones feelings, I mean really , what did I ever do to you? Now that you've emotionally scarred me for life I'm gonna run off and cry, ....Im hiddeous.... nice nipple by the way. hahahahahahahah. Man, what the fuck. fUCKING PRETTY SAD.

maybe I should throw some see through undies on and put a pick in my gallery so I can feel good about myself cause random guys drool over some 70's semi porn pic of me.Nice try. 
  Anyway, if that wasn't directed at me , Im sure something will be soon.... Bring it.
Hopefully you teach your kids to be nice.Maybe they will succeed where you didn't.

All the hate in the world will not make you be what you wish you were, however, learning to read ,  listening, and actually doing....will.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 4, 2005)

yea i do teach my kids to be nice and i am exactly who n what i want to be. a mother first and foremost. i see from your behavior here your mother _cleary_ had better things to do than parent you.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 4, 2005)

define loser - 

someone who posts *67 times* in a single thread about how they are the shit, how they are a millionare, how good looking they are, how much they get laid.  They then insist that every one else is 'hating' (in a wiggerized sentence), when every single other person on the forum is in agreement on what a douche they are.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 4, 2005)

so what if a skinny person is proud of their abs. some girls are proud of a natural rack or nice butt n guys don't complain about that. maybe if you just kind of round about let them know the hard work n dedication it takes to get your gains they will admire you for that and maybe even learn from you. i don't see what all the negative energy you put in to being irritated at their  pride benefits you at all. focus the enery you waste there into something more positive. like having a mind and dispostion worthy of admiration too.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2005)

LMAO.. This thread is a classic already.  Reminds me of... Johnnny


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 4, 2005)

Where'd that guy go anyways?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## JayBee (Aug 4, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> so what if a skinny person is proud of their abs. some girls are proud of a natural rack or nice butt n guys don't complain about that. maybe if you just kind of round about let them know the hard work n dedication it takes to get your gains they will admire you for that and maybe even learn from you. i don't see what all the negative energy you put in to being irritated at their  pride benefits you at all. focus the enery you waste there into something more positive. like having a mind and dispostion worthy of admiration too.




oohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh eff!


----------



## IJ300 (Aug 5, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> yea i do teach my kids to be nice and i am exactly who n what i want to be. a mother first and foremost. i see from your behavior here your mother _cleary_ had better things to do than parent you.



  that wasnt very nice.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 5, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Ummm, ok there, fluffer. Anyway, body building is not the reason I can go to the gym


I know the reason you can go to the gym, it's cipro, penicilin, tetracycline, doxycycline and ribavirin.


----------



## DICE (Aug 5, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> define loser -
> 
> someone who posts *67 times* in a single thread about how they are the shit, how they are a millionare, how good looking they are, how much they get laid.  They then insist that every one else is 'hating' (in a wiggerized sentence), when every single other person on the forum is in agreement on what a douche they are.


 Not every post was how Im the shit. Just some.

Im not a millionaire....yet.

I get laid a lot. 

And have you even read my posts. Theres a lesson , even for you, buried in them .

Pics?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 5, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> define loser -
> 
> someone who posts *67 times* in a single thread about how they are the shit, how they are a millionare, how good looking they are, how much they get laid.  They then insist that every one else is 'hating' (in a wiggerized sentence), when every single other person on the forum is in agreement on what a douche they are.




I thought loser was someone who didnt have a job or could ge the opposite sex?

Myabe hes bored.


----------



## DICE (Aug 5, 2005)

And as far as the hateing goes, it's real funny how many of you have banded together in a common goal to tell me what an ass you think I am. Funny, cause I don't care, when I walk out the house and roll to the gym , I still feel the same as I did before, but now more motivated. I can ask all the questions I want, and if it gets you all in such a huff, maybe Ill post more than I do. Like some of you with 100000 posts in one year.. Im supposed to think thats cool, you sit on the internet all day , its your lives? Man, I came here to learn...did anyone read that part? 
 Its funny cause a few of you keep arguing the same point, and then I argue my same point.....don't you get it? Is the concept way to deep for your fragile little minds? 
Go back and read my posts about the particular reasons why I am not impressed when some skinny nerd wants to try and feel cool near me, or actually anybody for that matter, when all they can say is they got abs. 
 Then what I say is how it should annoy you cause many of you, us , whatever, work friggin hard and when some condescending skinny shit wants to bust out the ab thing, I laugh. Funny how people I work out with get it> does anyone read my posts ? or just jump on the hater bandwagon. 
  Honestly, not going to defend myself anymore on this thread, I love being me. Wouldnt want to be ANYONE else, not even Ronnie Coleman, although then I would get a lot of head from the Unitxxs. My life is incredibly fun, if some of you want to hide behind your computers and band together to hate on me and post even though you obviously took what I said out of context, then have fun. This thread provides me with 2 things....motivation, and amusement. So keep it up, bring it on and all that shit. 

  Keep in mind, all I did was ask a question. Have you ever seen me pop up anywhere with any hate for anuyone yet? Nope, not a hater, go back a few posts and read why. 
  As far as my mom teaching me better, yup she probably could have, but she also did the best she could and probably learned a lot raising me cause my 2 little sisters came out perfect. Plus look at what she had to work with... a monster, right. hahah. 

Anyway, back day, nooooo, I hate my back. tRied everything to make it grow, 100 wide grip pull ups and heavy rows are on the menu today... we will see how it goes.

Hey theunit, youre a nerd. You should see the mental picture I have of you in my minds eye... the funniest shit ever, I wish I knew an artist so I could commision a drawing of you , next to your windmill, wearing clogs, in a field with some cow looking at you with a question mark above its head while you jerk off ronnie coleman. Pics, nerd dog.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 5, 2005)

wow another novel about how you are the shit...

funny, I didn't think someone that cool would have all the time to write us a 5 page essay...


----------



## god hand (Aug 5, 2005)

Marky said:
			
		

> Skinny people with abs want to be big and big people with no abs want abs. Its a case of envy on both sides if u ask me... not all skinny pple have abs that show, so if they have it, let them flaunt it. why let it bother you? i agree that its annoying that they talk shit about it, but what about guys that are big but they eat like pigs and have breasts over their chest?


THATS WHAT I SAID ON THE FIRST FUCKING PAGE!


----------



## god hand (Aug 5, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> K, actually read what I said please, its the skinny kid with no muscles but abs, he didnt work for them, just has em cause hes skinny. Get it, Ive only clarified it like 190 times now.


I've never meet anyone that had a 6 pack, but never did a sit-up


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> my 2 little sisters came out perfect.


 hmmmm, anyone who says this can't be all bad. 

 i always thought skinny guys w abs just lucked out with genetics cuz i've seen tons of skinny guys w no abs at all.


----------



## WATTS (Aug 5, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i always thought skinny guys w abs just lucked out with genetics cuz i've seen tons of skinny guys w no abs at all.


i feel the same way. and know people who have never worked out a day in there life and have great abs and some skinny guys that work for them and still dont show up that great.


----------



## DontStop (Aug 5, 2005)

genetics play a huge role thats for sure. but y would you brag about something that your genetics did for you? you can be proud of it. like my genetics allow me to stay curvy even when i weight train, but im not boasting to everyone about it. im proud i can stay that way but its just not something worth being conseeded about. the same goes for the guys with the o-naturel abs


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I've never meet anyone that had a 6 pack, but never did a sit-up


I thought you lived in the Ghetto............
Go down the street and watch the kids playing basket ball................their will be about a dozen with ripped abbs, that have never lifted a weight or done a sit up in their life.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2005)

my genetics gave me amazing skin. i never break out n have been thru two pregnancies w not a hint of a stretch mark. y should i not be proud of that? some girls are proud of their beauty, they didn't work for it it's natural. bragging is annoying no matter who does it but so is begrudging others the right to be proud of themselves for whatever reason they see fit to be proud. i think it rings of envy.


----------



## DontStop (Aug 5, 2005)

thats my point. theres a fine line btwn being proud, and conseeded. excuse my spelling


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I thought you lived in the Ghetto............
> Go down the street and watch the kids playing basket ball................their will be about a dozen with ripped abbs, that have never lifted a weight or done a sit up in their life.


I've met a whole bunch of crack heads with cut abs.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2005)

lol you should see my spelling after several hrs on msn messenger. conceited n au naturel btw n i got em both wrong on the 1st google.


----------



## DontStop (Aug 5, 2005)

haha OOO who cares about spelling haha just the internet. thats y i dont get y everyones arguing. EH ITS JUST THE INTERNET DONT TAKE IT SO PERSONALLY


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I've met a whole bunch of crack heads with cut abs.


Is it your intention to imply that children in the ghetto who play basket ball are crack heads.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I've met a whole bunch of crack heads with cut abs.




yea, you see a lot of that in NYC.  Crack head bums who are ripped to shreds!


----------



## god hand (Aug 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, you see a lot of that in NYC.  Crack head bums who are ripped to shreds!


Here that 19inchpump, start smoking crack!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, you see a lot of that in NYC.  Crack head bums who are ripped to shreds!


 i think that's from cardio and weight combination training. aka running a few blocks to the nearest pawn shop carrying a stolen tv, stereo and what not...


----------



## DontStop (Aug 5, 2005)

kind of reminds me of requiem for a dreeam



grrreat movie


----------



## IJ300 (Aug 5, 2005)

DontStop said:
			
		

> kind of reminds me of requiem for a dreeam
> 
> 
> 
> grrreat movie



that movie tripped me out, especially that old lady...


----------



## DontStop (Aug 5, 2005)

the whole things about addiction:
drugs, sex, t.v, body image, food. money. everything


----------



## Ranma (Aug 5, 2005)

19'' your just fat and mad.  dont be mad, get glad     and stop being fat, stop it right now. 

power to the people with abs


----------



## DontStop (Aug 5, 2005)

Ranma said:
			
		

> 19'' your just fat and mad.  dont be mad, get glad     and stop being fat, stop it right now.
> 
> power to the people with abs





o wow dont even go there. he isnt even fat and you know it. thats just one big huge overstatement


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Is it your intention to imply that children in the ghetto who play basket ball are crack heads.


it is fucking wierd that you put that shot from American Psycho in your sig.  I just got finished watching it, the last time I saw it was in the theater


----------



## 19 inchpump. (Aug 6, 2005)

Ranma said:
			
		

> 19'' your just fat and mad.  dont be mad, get glad     and stop being fat, stop it right now.
> 
> power to the people with abs



man, you stupid.  you just hatin on my sweet style.  you wish you was as sweet as me, foo.


----------



## 19 inchpump. (Aug 6, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Here that 19inchpump, start smoking crack!



foo, crack is for broke ass bums.  I do heroin, bizniiiitchhhh.


----------



## 19 inchpump. (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I also enjoy the conflict and I???m waiting for you to say something for me to argue with you about!




I already done said it, foo.  you just hatin on the playboy who gets mad laid, homey.   you just hatin cause you ain't go skillz, playa'


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

19 inchpump. said:
			
		

> man, you stupid.  you just hatin on my sweet style.  you wish you was as sweet as me, foo.



I'm pretty sure no-one here wnats to be you!



			
				19 inchpump. said:
			
		

> foo, crack is for broke ass bums.  I do heroin, bizniiiitchhhh.



this explains ALOT!



			
				19 inchpump. said:
			
		

> I already done said it, foo.  you just hatin on the playboy who gets mad laid, homey.   you just hatin cause you ain't go skillz, playa'



WTF did Mr T break in your house and get on your comp?? foo? 

you seriously think that your the only person who gets laid in the world?? your so fucking weird, oh, and by the way, Dontstop told me that your handle should be 2pumpchump cuz you so shit in the sack!


----------



## 19 inchpump. (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> Dontstop told me that your handle should be 2pumpchump cuz you so shit in the sack!



foo, erectile disfunction is a handicap

whould you make fun of a guy in a wheelchair??  you just a hatin ass foo, foo.


----------



## 19 inchpump. (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> this explains ALOT!



it explains why I'm so fly, playa


----------



## DontStop (Aug 6, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> Dontstop told me that your handle should be 2pumpchump cuz you so shit in the sack!




DONT EVEN THINK YOU'RE GONNA BRING ME INTO THIS. i said no such thing.   


y do people feel the need to talk SO MUCH SHIT. what a waste of time this is turning out to be


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 6, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Here that 19inchpump, start smoking crack!


HHAHAHAHA nice man


----------



## 19 inchpump. (Aug 6, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> HHAHAHAHA nice man



like I said, crack is for bums.  Heroin gets you done, foo!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 6, 2005)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> I thought loser was someone who didnt have a job or could ge the opposite sex?
> Myabe hes bored.


----------



## DICE (Aug 6, 2005)

K , so one of you super nerds got a screen name similar to mine. So , Im done, but remember this, you are still a nerd. It must suck being some skinny kid with no life, but hey, to each their own. Anyway, Ill be posting pictures in a few weeks and you losers can check em out and tell me how bad I look> OK? still doesnt change the fact that you are you, and I am me and I would never want to be you cause being a big nerd is never cool...


----------



## DICE (Aug 6, 2005)

Whats extra funny is that one of you SUPERNERDS went to all that trouble to show a pic I already put up? Who cares, I havent even started my diet... Lets see your pics, but youre too busy hiding behind your computer in your parents basement, scared to go out, with no friends, no girlfriend, no life etc. Man , only you know how sad it must be to be you. I actually feel sorry.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

DontStop said:
			
		

> DONT EVEN THINK YOU'RE GONNA BRING ME INTO THIS. i said no such thing.
> 
> 
> y do people feel the need to talk SO MUCH SHIT. what a waste of time this is turning out to be



relax!! everyone knows I'm joking!!


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> K , so one of you super nerds got a screen name similar to mine. So , Im done, but remember this, you are still a nerd. It must suck being some skinny kid with no life, but hey, to each their own. Anyway, Ill be posting pictures in a few weeks and you losers can check em out and tell me how bad I look> OK? still doesnt change the fact that you are you, and I am me and I would never want to be you cause being a big nerd is never cool...




I didn't realize at first that someone did that!! its not cool, kinda funny, but not cool! so whoevers doing it please stop your being an asshat! and..


----------



## DICE (Aug 6, 2005)

I think its kinda funny too. Its just a loser thing to do, what , cant argue it up on this thread only? And anyway, Im pretty embarrased about my 34 inch waist? eITHER WAY, mYK , you are definately under suspicion ..... you could see why? Right? If it aint you then my bad.... I wonder....who...could ....it....be...? 
 Leg day. Gonna squat 100 for one today , and try an work on my calves.

It could be godhand too, hes a messed up individual with a major identity crises.... read his posts to see why.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> I think its kinda funny too. Its just a loser thing to do, what , cant argue it up on this thread only? And anyway, Im pretty embarrased about my 34 inch waist? eITHER WAY, mYK , you are definately under suspicion ..... you could see why? Right? If it aint you then my bad.... I wonder....who...could ....it....be...?
> Leg day. Gonna squat 100 for one today , and try an work on my calves.
> 
> It could be godhand too, hes a messed up individual with a major identity crises.... read his posts to see why.



Thats way to much effort for me! you can blame me though, I don't care


----------



## DICE (Aug 6, 2005)

no blame, we will know for sure once the persons ip is banned! Anyway, its too nice to be inside , gonna take my wobbly legs outside for some sun. My guess is godhand .....we will soon know when the person can't post anymore.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Is it your intention to imply that children in the ghetto who play basket ball are crack heads.


No, I mean actual crack heads. We get a whole crop every summer.
I am the product of the Ghetto......NYC.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, you see a lot of that in NYC.  Crack head bums who are ripped to shreds!


He see's them too.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> No, I mean actual crack heads. We get a whole crop every summer.
> I am the product of the Ghetto......NYC.


I was kidding you.....

Glad to see you get  a new crop every summer......kind of like corn.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey, I have a question: How come people with 19 inch arms are so proud of them?

Who cares about vanity?  What have you done to benefit the world?  Why are you wasting your time enhancing  your body to such a degree without training your mind with the same amount of devotion?  I have more important things to do than worry about the size of my arms, or any muscle on my body for that matter.  I would much rather save someone's life via medical knowledge than spend 10 years achieving an asthetic physique.

Okay, obviously this is exaggerated.  I lift weights, and I care about my health and the way I look.  My point is, everyone has their own goals.  Depending on the point of view, almost anything you are proud of or brag about can be construed as stupid, useless, etc.


----------



## DICE (Aug 7, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hey, I have a question: How come people with 19 inch arms are so proud of them?
> 
> Who cares about vanity?  What have you done to benefit the world?  Why are you wasting your time enhancing  your body to such a degree without training your mind with the same amount of devotion?  I have more important things to do than worry about the size of my arms, or any muscle on my body for that matter.  I would much rather save someone's life via medical knowledge than spend 10 years achieving an asthetic physique.
> 
> Okay, obviously this is exaggerated.  I lift weights, and I care about my health and the way I look.  My point is, everyone has their own goals.  Depending on the point of view, almost anything you are proud of or brag about can be construed as stupid, useless, etc.


 
GONNA ANSWER YOUR QUESTIONS HERE.
People with 19 inch arms are proud of them cause they worked hard to get them.They dont just have em, unless they're like 400 pounds , in which case....

I care about vanity, when you stop caring is when you will start to slide, in all aspects of life.

I give my money to people in need.And I try and teach people almost everyday that I am at the gym, and I stick up for the little guy, and give women pleasure... that's what I've done.

I train my mind all the time, I know by your posts that you are intelligent, so go back and actually READ what I have posted , I was very specific, many times over. I read more books than most people I know, and am always willing to listen and learn, that's why at 28 I am doing better than most.

I also have more important things to do than worry about my arms and muscles, but seeing as how I am competing in a few months, and this IS a bodybuilding forum, It is what I am most focused on as of right now.
I would also much rather save a persons life than acheiving the body I want, but that is not the field I chose so it's sort of irrelevent, dont ya think?And it wasn't the question I posed.
I know you exaggerated, but if I come across a certain way to people on a forum, I could really care less. Im here to learn, If I attacked anyone it was cause they were being pricks.  As far as the actual question I posted, It was never an attack,until people got all uppity, I am not here to start shit,....man, I've already said all this about 100 times. And guess what, it still bothers me when some skinny, righteous , condescending loser has to resort to his un -earned abs cause he feels threatened by a big guy. Pretty simple, I have about 3 friends that compete regularly at my gym and we all have had it happen, thats why its annoying, we work hard, see the difference? Anyway, this thread is beat down. I think its time for a new one , I am however happy that it got so many people riled up. Its good to argue sometimes!  

Think I will start a journal and all the people who love to hate, can come over and flame me up, cause if it makes em feel better than Im ok with it, plus its good for motivation. So chow. 

By the way, yesterday I did the craziest leg workout in the last year or more and today I can barely bend at the knee without collapsing!! It was mint, did about half hour of lunges with the big bar and a 65 pounds a side, so about 175, on my back/shoulders and just walked all over the gym back and forth touching the back knee to the ground, Its a favorite of Colemans, so the unit should like that. Man , it just kills but for sure my quads grew yesterday. Anyway, im out.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 7, 2005)

just don't get so motivated you injure yourself. there are some guys on here that learned the hard way n it is a bitch to have to quit training while you recover. another guy i talked to on here overworked his legs till he fell down the stairs. take it easy.


----------



## MyK (Aug 7, 2005)

wow quit the rant!! Im not gonna quote it!

nice leg workout! i was supposed to do mine today but they're still sore from the last one!! haha, lunges are sweet I just started doing them. I had a 35lb plate on each side and could only do about 6 reps, stupid injury!!! it'll come though!

I never attacked you or got uppity, I simply stated that you can't say that all skinny guys are proud of their abs because its a grotesque over-generalization. yes I'm sure that there are some annoying skinny guys who perpetuate this stereotype but thats it. I also said that who are you to bash them, let them be proud of their abs if it makes them feel good! your so proud of your calves that half of the pictures in your gallery are your calves. its the same thing! good for them and good for you!!

good luck in your competition! and Ill be sure to check out your journal. I'm thinking of doing a bulking journal when my leg is built back up to a good size!


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 7, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> GONNA ANSWER YOUR QUESTIONS HERE.
> People with 19 inch arms are proud of them cause they worked hard to get them.They dont just have em, unless they're like 400 pounds , in which case....
> 
> I care about vanity, when you stop caring is when you will start to slide, in all aspects of life.
> ...



I was being sarcastic, obviously.  I even made that clear at the end of my post.  I can understand, to some degree, where you come from.  However, I still don't see why you care...


----------



## DICE (Aug 7, 2005)

I just do....i guess I'm sensitive.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 7, 2005)

*DIE THREAD!!!!!!!!!!! FOR FUCKS SAKE, FUCKING GO AWAY!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## god hand (Aug 7, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> *DIE THREAD!!!!!!!!!!! FOR FUCKS SAKE, FUCKING GO AWAY!!!!!!!!!*


    wow!


----------



## DICE (Aug 7, 2005)

clemson, you need to go buy yourself a blowjob man. Or call your mom.Either way, don't let it get to you...man. Hahahah. This thread rules and you love it, or you wouldnt keep coming back...right? 

Whats everyone training on Monday?
Unfortunately I start cardio tomarrow.... yuk.


----------



## god hand (Aug 7, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> clemson, you need to go buy yourself a blowjob man. Or call your mom.Either way, don't let it get to you...man. Hahahah. This thread rules and you love it, or you wouldnt keep coming back...right?
> 
> Whats everyone training on Monday?
> Unfortunately I start cardio tomarrow.... yuk.


That avatar...............................


----------



## DICE (Aug 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> That avatar...............................




Ya thanks, Clemsons mom isn't a very good cook, however she is quite photogenic.


----------



## DICE (Aug 8, 2005)

The end.


----------



## DontStop (Aug 8, 2005)

19inchpup said:
			
		

> and one time my black step dad did me in the butt and I thought it was really cool, so I started talkin' black





haha wow u r a queer. u think your fucking funny? you're the only one laughing. guess what! you know your fucking cool when you take time out of your day to go and make a mock account and post a bunch of shit that isn't even funny. ITS OVER K?! NO ONE GIVES A SHIT ANYMORE. move on! everyone else has.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 8, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I've never meet anyone that had a 6 pack, but never did a sit-up




I got a good pack - I NEVER train abs

but i am skinny so theirs your answer


----------



## DontStop (Aug 8, 2005)

eureka


----------



## DontStop (Aug 8, 2005)

19inchpup said:
			
		

> baby, I told you about my step daddy violating my asshole.  don't you remember?  it was a long time ago and I thought we had moved past it!!!  You will always be my SECOND love.



 grow up!


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 8, 2005)

ohh i get it...19inchpup is somebody pretending to be 19inchpump. Sorry just caught on !

19inchpup got nothing better to do? fair enough!


----------



## wastedours (Aug 8, 2005)

Cowbell said:
			
		

> Because we dont have HUGE Chests and arms due to our fat so why not be proud of your abs....just because your skinny does not mean you didnt work to get them.




i agree just because your skinny really doesnt mean you didnt work to get them but this also angers me lol. I hate how kids around my school show off there abs when they are like sticks.? i dont get it but they may have worked to get them.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 8, 2005)

did someone miss it when rob said there will be no more taking names similar to other members to screw w them???  i hear rob doesn't like to be ignored either... RUN FOREST.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 8, 2005)

can we lock this thread????????????

PLEASE!!!!


I mean, at least move it to 'open chat' seeing as it has nothing to do with training.


----------



## DICE (Aug 8, 2005)

You love this thread, admit it.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 8, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> can we lock this thread????????????
> 
> PLEASE!!!!
> 
> ...




Yes totally agree

Imean are their no mods on this foruM?


----------



## DICE (Aug 8, 2005)

This thread will go on f o r e v e r ...hahahahahahahah. 
 But maybe it should go to open chat.... did I just agree with clemson? Holy fuck, ummmm.... can't...think....of....controversial...comment......


----------



## maniclion (Aug 8, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> I care about vanity, when you stop caring is when you will start to slide, in all aspects of life.













 Image is everything!


----------



## DICE (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh my god, why do you feel the need? Obviously you could find all kinds of people who look like crap and are doing well.What I am saying is that when people start to let themselves slide , generally it's for a reason. I have a friend right now , who, for example, isn't shaving ,and cares less how hes dressing etc. As it so happens hes in a BAD place , and its a common thing to see people slide when they are going nowhere, or having problems. Thats all.


----------



## god hand (Aug 8, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> I got a good pack - I NEVER train abs
> 
> but i am skinny so theirs your answer



Do u have a 1 2 3 4 5 6 pack.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 8, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Oh my god, why do you feel the need? Obviously you could find all kinds of people who look like crap and are doing well.What I am saying is that when people start to let themselves slide , generally it's for a reason. I have a friend right now , who, for example, isn't shaving ,and cares less how hes dressing etc. As it so happens hes in a BAD place , and its a common thing to see people slide when they are going nowhere, or having problems. Thats all.


Or just have other things on their minds, sometimes in my manic periods I can go a few days without even looking in the mirror, I stay up late reading or writing luckily my stomach reminds me to eat or I wouldn't even stop for that.


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

The only value this thread has is that its bringing people into the training section!

whether or not their gonna stick around and post in other threads is doubtful!


----------



## DICE (Aug 8, 2005)

ahhh, myk, starting to see the light, that was the plan from the start. And it goes ,on...and on...and on.Hopefully you posted in my "say something nice" thread.


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> ahhh, myk, starting to see the light, that was the plan from the start. And it goes ,on...and on...and on.Hopefully you posted in my "say something nice" thread.



plan from the start eh!! bullshit! and thats a Canadian eh!  

I would never post in such a ridiculous thread!


----------



## god hand (Aug 8, 2005)

This has gone way to far.


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> This has gone way to far.


not as far as I did with your mom..
























Just kidding!


----------



## DontStop (Aug 8, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> not as far as I did with your mom..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THAT MY FRIEND was pretty fucking priceless


----------



## DICE (Aug 8, 2005)

ya, Im begining to think Myk is not all bad. Godhand.....thats another thought all together. hahah.Have fun at work tomarrow godhand.


----------



## DontStop (Aug 8, 2005)

god hands prety emotional. has some pent up feelings he needs to take out on the internet.



muffin..


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> ya, Im begining to think Myk is not all bad. Godhand.....thats another thought all together. hahah.Have fun at work tomarrow godhand.


NO. your wrong. Im all bad!


----------



## DICE (Aug 8, 2005)

i agree baby. i think he hates me cause im such a g. and extra pimpin, and hes not, maybe he hates himself , maybe he ha a little penis... who knows? I can only read his other posts and guess.


----------



## DICE (Aug 8, 2005)

bad, like micheal jackson? Or bad, like a priest?


----------



## DICE (Aug 8, 2005)

myk, youre really whoring it up around here huh? ! Your post count is rocketing at amazing speed. good on ya. Have you ever read any of godhands other posts about having a small penis? hahah


----------



## DontStop (Aug 8, 2005)

most guys who obsess about dicks arent well endowed


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 9, 2005)

19 inchpump. said:
			
		

> foo, erectile disfunction is a handicap
> 
> whould you make fun of a guy in a wheelchair??  you just a hatin ass foo, foo.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 9, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Do u have a 1 2 3 4 5 6 pack.



8 pack  Look in my gallery if you want to - but it's nothing special!


----------



## MyK (Aug 9, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> myk, youre really whoring it up around here huh? ! Your post count is rocketing at amazing speed. good on ya. Have you ever read any of godhands other posts about having a small penis? hahah



yea, this place is hilarious!!! wont be here for the next week though, Im going on vaca today, me and 10 of my closest friends  

hopefully find some broads, do some of this!!





and mabe some os this!!


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> yea, this place is hilarious!!! wont be here for the next week though, Im going on vaca today, me and 10 of my closest friends
> 
> hopefully find some broads, do some of this!!
> 
> ...


You're going to video a black guy fu-king a white girl???????????


----------



## MyK (Aug 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You're going to video a black guy fu-king a white girl???????????



YES!!!   that is exactly what I meant!\

and then Im gonna dance like Vince Mcmahn(SP)


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> YES!!!   that is exactly what I meant!\
> 
> and then Im gonna dance like Vince Mcmahn(SP)


Vince has some good moves for an old dude


----------



## MyK (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>


*Blazing Saddles*


----------



## MyK (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>


Dance fat boy dance.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

5623 posts in under 3 months.


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 5623 posts in under 3 months.



So what?


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> So what?


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

>


I didn't think someone could post 1000x in 1 day............as Riockgazer did..........but 500 in 8 hours was easy.


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 9, 2005)

Training for your fingers..........


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> Yes totally agree
> 
> Imean are their no mods on this foruM?




yes, i mod this forum.

I was going to close it but you guys are so fucking stupid I decided to leave it up for my own entertainment.....

............continue.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes, i mod this forum.
> 
> I was going to close it but you guys are so fucking stupid I decided to leave it up for my own entertainment.....
> 
> ............continue.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes, i mod this forum.
> 
> I was going to close it but you guys are so fucking stupid I decided to leave it up for my own entertainment.....
> 
> ............continue.



I hope that's not directed at me becuase i did not partake....

But who cares anyway


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## DICE (Aug 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 5623 posts in under 3 months.




Thats dedication , my friend. One day you will be immortal.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2005)

It wasn't directed at anyone in particular.  It was just a statment.

*I also left this thread open for the enjoyment of Dr. E.


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 9, 2005)

One could publish a book with the material from this thread.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You're going to video a black guy fu-king a white girl???????????


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 9, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>


You modified the dancing fatboy?!!!!!


----------



## DICE (Aug 9, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> One could publish a book with the material from this thread.



A book about being super pimpin? hahah

HAD to do it.... but really , thanks for keeping this thread open


----------



## MyK (Aug 9, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> I hope that's not directed at me becuase i did not partake....
> 
> But who cares anyway


















Just Kidding mate!! is the office still on in england?


----------



## DontStop (Aug 9, 2005)

if it was a book i bet maybe 3 copies at the most would be sold.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 9, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> Just Kidding mate!! is the office still on in england?


Nice pic. man. that was a funny show man, with that fat dude that dressed like 19in.... ehm I mean Ali G.


----------



## DICE (Aug 9, 2005)

it would be an e-book , and it would sell 4 copies, actually.


----------



## MyK (Aug 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> You modified the dancing fatboy?!!!!!



I didn't do it! I just stole it!

heres another one!




its me visiting maury!! I told that bitch I didn't blow in her!


----------



## MyK (Aug 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Nice pic. man. that was a funny show man, with that fat dude that dressed like 19in.... ehm I mean Ali G.



Ive only seen a couple of episodes! but I think its funnier than seinfield!


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 9, 2005)

Just Kidding mate!! is the office still on in england?  [/QUOTE]

http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/theoffice/


----------



## DICE (Aug 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Nice pic. man. that was a funny show man, with that fat dude that dressed like 19in.... ehm I mean Ali G.




Hey unit, why are you such a bitch, I mean really,? Give it up man, go get some pussy and relax, or post some pics of your pathetic little ass, until then...listen to your banner and "shut the fuck up" 

Is germany close to you, cause Im going out there and when I do... Im gonna hire a computer nerd to find where you post from and show up at your windmill and kick your little bitch ass. 

I stopped makeing fun of how you wanna blow ronnie coleman , just go away, get over the fact that you will never be me... youre a little hater, its plain to see. Now go nerd out and feel cool cause your a million miles away....for now. 

Not to mention, why would you go to threads I dont even go to and say shit about me? Get a life, your showing what a nerd you are all day. And once again, its really shitty being me, nope wait, its shitty being you, thats why you spend so much time trying to make yourself some mysterious dork around here, all talking about your guns and what you would do....all talk ya little pussy.


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 9, 2005)

He'll feed you into the mill machinery..............;


----------



## MyK (Aug 9, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Hey unit, why are you such a bitch, I mean really,? Give it up man, go get some pussy and relax, or post some pics of your pathetic little ass, until then...listen to your banner and "shut the fuck up"
> 
> Is germany close to you, cause Im going out there and when I do... Im gonna hire a computer nerd to find where you post from and show up at your windmill and kick your little bitch ass.
> 
> I stopped makeing fun of how you wanna blow ronnie coleman , just go away, get over the fact that you will never be me... youre a little hater, its plain to see. Now go nerd out and feel cool cause your a million miles away....for now.







           

let me know if you ever come to windsor? I'll teach you how to pick up girls!


----------



## DICE (Aug 9, 2005)

i doubt it. But he could try, he could also quit talking so much shit and post a pic or two of his little bitch ass. Right unit.?


----------



## DICE (Aug 9, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> let me know if you ever come to windsor? I'll teach you how to pick up girls!



I got girls in windsor, and one in London. Thanks though. Man, I just sooo had enough of the unit, he posts shit everywhere, I keep mine here... you know?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2005)

I must say, out of all the posts in this thread MyK has the funniest ones.  They are a great blend of sarcasm and humor and often times have a wonderful picture to go with them.  Great job MyK.


----------



## DICE (Aug 9, 2005)

ya I got respect for myk too, the unit needs a smack....by me, maybe IM can sponsor a meeting of the two of us, like a pay per view special?


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 9, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> Just Kidding mate!! is the office still on in england?




Nope the last series(spelling) is finished and they are not planning to make any more.

But i heard they are making an American version or something?


----------



## MyK (Aug 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I must say, out of all the posts in this thread MyK has the funniest ones.  They are a great blend of sarcasm and humor and often times have a wonderful picture to go with them.  Great job MyK.






			
				19inchpump said:
			
		

> ya I got respect for myk too, the unit needs a smack....by me, maybe IM can sponsor a meeting of the two of us, like a pay per view special?




thanks guys!!!! I try to be funny without offending anyone! fell free to rip on me, i can take it aswell as dish it, and its all in good fun!

the ppv would be good. but Id watch it Pump, heres the last guy that fucked with unit!


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> thanks guys!!!! I try to be funny without offending anyone! fell free to rip on me, i can take it aswell as dish it, and its all in good fun!
> 
> the ppv would be good. but Id watch it Pump, heres the last guy that fucked with unit!


Thats great kid; dont get cocky.


----------



## DICE (Aug 9, 2005)

K, off to tha gym. Today is back, used to hate it but its growing on me , no pun intended. Gonna keep a pic of p-funks back in my mind and work it out hard today. I feel a good one coming. No more deadlifts for me, they make me too thick, dont need that going into comp. SO , lots of pull ups and heavy rows are in order. Can't wait, my workouts have been soooo good lately, been really focused and excited like when I first started training, or like when the units mom is on her way over.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey mate! Thickness is a GOOD thing in contest.

talking about deadlift i pulled 275lbs today at 125lbs. Bit of a boast but i need to tell someone!

Living on my own at the moment


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 9, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Hey unit, why are you such a bitch, I mean really,? Give it up man, go get some pussy and relax, or post some pics of your pathetic little ass, until then...listen to your banner and "shut the fuck up"
> 
> Is germany close to you, cause Im going out there and when I do... Im gonna hire a computer nerd to find where you post from and show up at your windmill and kick your little bitch ass.


HAHAHAHAH man YOU REALY SUCK ASS HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!


To show up at my windmill!HAHAAHAHHAAHAHAHAAHHA I MUST ADMIT YOUR ONE FUNNY LITTLE BITCHHAAHAHAHAHAWOEHAHAHAHA
AND YOUR GONNA HIRE SOMEONE TO FIND ME AND SHOW UP AT MY WINDM.....................SAD MAN. GO EAT SOME POP-TARTS!

WIGGA!!!!!!!!


----------



## DICE (Aug 9, 2005)

Y  you are doing great. I cant wait to see how you look when you start putting on weight. Good work, boast away, Its good fopr ya. UYou worked hard, and thats the difference I beeen trying to talk about for a week here!

Either way, I have a really good vaccum , and I know that right now Im thick, so Im gonna cut them out cause my diet started yeasterday., and since I stay away from all the hard drugs I wanna show off the vaccum. Have a good one .


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 9, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> ya I got respect for myk too, the unit needs a smack....by me, maybe IM can sponsor a meeting of the two of us, like a pay per view special?


THIS JUST GOES TO SHOW HOW MUCH U SUCK!!!!!!!
This fight would not bring in any money because, you will get the shit kicked out of you homeboy


----------



## DICE (Aug 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAH man YOU REALY SUCK ASS HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!
> 
> 
> To show up at my windmill!HAHAAHAHHAAHAHAHAAHHA I MUST ADMIT YOUR ONE FUNNY LITTLE BITCHHAAHAHAHAHAWOEHAHAHAHA
> ...




Hey, your the one that has to be you, must suck . Have a nice life nerd. And ya, for the pleasure it would give me to show up on your doorstep and see if you got any balls, I WOULD hire someone. In fact look up PSI net, a huge computer company, does security......And I am not hiring someone to show up at your windmill, it will be me....cause Im no little bitch like you with all your hate, why dont you go sign up with another account and flame me ya loser.  

There ya go with the wigga again, oh no... Im so hurt , fuck , you got to be the biggest loser I have ever come across on the internet ever. Keep it up, Im gonna start flooding your inbox with pictures of my wigga styles.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> I know how much wood a woodchuck can chuck


----------



## DICE (Aug 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> THIS JUST GOES TO SHOW HOW MUCH U SUCK!!!!!!!
> This fight would not bring in any money because, you will get the shit kicked out of you homeboy




Ya, OK. Whatever, you have NO clue. No lie, cause I have all kinds of proof.... I did stunts in many movies,was hired to bodyguard,  and guarantee, I would level you.But nice try, I dont try to brag, if you cant handle that someone had a different life than jerking off to Ronnie Coleman all day, then you can g cry to your mommy. Bitch. Please, say something dumb so I can post up some pics to make you look like even more of a tard.....


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2005)

19in....you are going to compete?  when?


----------



## DICE (Aug 9, 2005)

Anyway, off to tha gym now. Please keep acting a fool unit.


----------



## DICE (Aug 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 19in....you are going to compete?  when?


Oct 16. I already posted in the comp forum, just starting my diet, getting good advice from Rissole and others. Thats why all this trash talking is fun to me, I know how I will look, extra motivation.Thinking of starting up a journal etc.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Oct 16. I already posted in the comp forum, just starting my diet, getting good advice from Rissole and others. Thats why all this trash talking is fun to me, I know how I will look, extra motivation.Thinking of starting up a journal etc.




Oh cool.  Where is this going to be at?  NPC??  Yea, start a journal so we can watch your progress.  Oct. 16...that means you are about 12 weeks out.  That is going to fly.  Good luck.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 9, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> PSI net, a huge computer company, does security......And
> 
> Keep it up, Im gonna start flooding your inbox with pictures of my wigga styles.


Well maybe your gonna go to the post office mofo, to get a JOB mofo!
So you can pay that security that your gonna need


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> My dolls are my friends


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 9, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Ya, OK. Whatever, you have NO clue. No lie, cause I have all kinds of proof.... I did stunts in many movies,was hired to bodyguard,  and guarantee, I would level you.


Witch army your gonna take with you


----------



## DICE (Aug 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Oh cool.  Where is this going to be at?  NPC??  Yea, start a journal so we can watch your progress.  Oct. 16...that means you are about 12 weeks out.  That is going to fly.  Good luck.


Thanks man. Its at muscle beach in Canada. I figure I got lots of time , got a top bb judge helping me and shes pretty impressed by a few things on me, calves, vaccum etc. Trying to bring up the back and glutes, but I cut really quick so Im not too worried. All the help is totally appreciated, I will continue to post and will put up pics weekly. Do you have a journal I can cheack out?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Witch army your gonna take with you




    

What a great comeback.  man, that is awesome.  It is like a throw back to second grade.    

LMAO!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Thanks man. Its at muscle beach in Canada. I figure I got lots of time , got a top bb judge helping me and shes pretty impressed by a few things on me, calves, vaccum etc. Trying to bring up the back and glutes, but I cut really quick so Im not too worried. All the help is totally appreciated, I will continue to post and will put up pics weekly. Do you have a journal I can cheack out?




yes I have a journal.  Wont be much help to you though since I am just doing olympic lifting now.  You can sift through my old journals though.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> I play army in the mud with my barbie dolls


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2005)

^^^^


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


Hey you better be afraight to lose your job after you pulled this one.


----------



## DICE (Aug 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Well maybe your gonna go to the post office mofo, to get a JOB mofo!
> So you can pay that security that your gonna need




IM rich biaaatchh,(dave chappelle voice) ask about me . Want pics of the mansion. Ask dontstop, she knows how Im livin, Hate on...nerd dog.I got lots o money. Trust me.

Was that WIGGA enough for you.


----------



## DICE (Aug 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes I have a journal.  Wont be much help to you though since I am just doing olympic lifting now.  You can sift through my old journals though.


 Now you know why I was all about your back...   

I will definately check it out, I learned a lot here, especially from tthe unit.hahahah


----------



## DICE (Aug 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Hey you better be afraight to lose your job after you pulled this one.


Cant lose my job, I own it. Good one though.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 9, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Cant lose my job, I own it. Good one though.


Nobody talking to you bitch.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Aug 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Nobody talking to you bitch.



  you HAVE to do it


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> you HAVE to do it


Better recognize


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 9, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Its at muscle beach *in Canada.*


Wheres that?


----------



## DontStop (Aug 9, 2005)

i think edmonton


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 9, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> ... Please keep acting a fool unit.


 



19inch, I have a very serious question for you:


do you know that you are white?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 9, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> 19inch, I have a very serious question for you:
> 
> 
> do you know that you are white?


He is? The nerve of some people.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 9, 2005)

What's worse? 
A pencil neck geek with no arms  or chest showing of his Abs in a gym or a 
Big neck brawler with arms big chest but a gut showing?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 9, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> What's worse?
> A pencil neck geek with no arms  or chest showing of his Abs in a gym or a
> Big neck brawler with arms big chest but a gut showing?


Witch are you?


----------



## DICE (Aug 9, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> 19inch, I have a very serious question for you:
> 
> 
> do you know that you are white?


 Clemson I have a very serious question for you,do you know that you are a hating nerd.?  I'll be as wigga as I want...especially cause I know it bothers your little bitchass.  
Why don't you get racist now, you got issues , if it bothers you that I talk like I do...its my fukin business, literally, I sell Urban Wear... get it nerd.
Im well read, and in whatever situation Im in I can act accordingly, your a little bitch, who hates me and my thread soooo much that he feels the need to constantly post on it. Nice one .

This one will bother ya,......... 
Dont hate cause I live in a big house full of bigscreens with a hot girlfriend , drive a nice truck, roll a sweet motorcycle, eat out twice a day,and run a successful business, and Im only 28.Life is good for me, you want more to hate on? I worked in the movie industry for a few years and met and partied with all kinds of stars....is it tooo much for you yet, Im waiting for you to hate, bring it ,...nerd.


----------



## god hand (Aug 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 5623 posts in under 3 months.


In other words.......I HAVE NOTHIN FUCKIN BETTER TO DO!


----------



## DICE (Aug 9, 2005)

uhhh....ok. You're angry hey?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 9, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> I'll be as wigga as I want...especially cause


That's ok just don't lie about it man it man, because you have to except what you are and if you are a total idiot that thinks he's black but is white as a motherfucker, then that's cool


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 9, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Clemson I have a very serious question for you,do you know that you are a hating nerd.?  I'll be as wigga as I want...especially cause I know it bothers your little bitchass.
> Why don't you get racist now, you got issues , if it bothers you that I talk like I do...its my fukin business, literally, I sell Urban Wear... get it nerd.
> Im well read, and in whatever situation Im in I can act accordingly, your a little bitch, who hates me and my thread soooo much that he feels the need to constantly post on it. Nice one .
> 
> ...


I don't even want to know.


----------



## god hand (Aug 9, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> uhhh....ok. You're angry hey?


YES I AM BITCH! I CANT BELIEVE THIS FUCKING THREAD IS STILL OPEN! ONCE AGAIN A THREAD BLOWS UP LIKE A HOE ON ALL FOUS BECAUSE OF ME DAMN . BUT THIS SHIT IS FUNNY ESPECIALLY MYK.


----------



## god hand (Aug 9, 2005)

19inchpump I Know What I Got That U Dont








.......................................a 6 Pack!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Witch are you?


Yes, you are correct. I am a witch.


----------



## DICE (Aug 9, 2005)

when was the last time you gave clemson head, hes angry, your angry, somethings up? Lovers quarrel? 
By the way, my grandfathers black. So im entitled to be wigga all I want,so beat it, nerd.

Hey what would happen if your computer blew up? You'd have zero friends, is that a scary thought for you? Oh, and you are a little bitch. Unless youre big, in wich case youre a big bitch.

On a scale of 1 to 10 youre a nerd.
HAHAHAHAH. Lets see pics, and not of you riding ronnie coleman. Or a pony. One that we know is you, with like your windmill in the background and your mom calling you in for supper.


----------



## god hand (Aug 9, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Dont hate cause I live in a big house full of bigscreens with a hot girlfriend , drive a nice truck, roll a sweet motorcycle, eat out twice a day,and run a successful business, and Im only 28.Life is good for me, you want more to hate on? I worked in the movie industry for a few years and met and partied with all kinds of stars....is it tooo much for you yet, Im waiting for you to hate, bring it ,...nerd.


DAAAAAAAAAMN FUCKFACE! CAN YOU STOP TALKIN ABOUT YOURSELF! SHIT IF U ARE THAT IN LOVE WITH YOURSELF? IF U IS THEN GO FUCK YOURSELF ALREADY!


----------



## DICE (Aug 9, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> 19inchpump I Know What I Got That U Dont
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats funny, for about 4 more weeks, then Ill have more abs than 6 girls know what to do with, and youre just gonna look like the 16 year old little bitch ass that you are, stay in the ghetto, get educated, youre young, you might still make it. Homeboy.


----------



## DICE (Aug 9, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> DAAAAAAAAAMN FUCKFACE! CAN YOU STOP TALKIN ABOUT YOURSELF! SHIT IF U ARE THAT IN LOVE WITH YOURSELF? IF U IS THEN GO FUCK YOURSELF ALREADY!


 

HEY, WHY DON'T YOU GO MAKE A POST ABOUT YOUR LITTLE DICK, OH WAIT, YOU ALREADY DID. YOU ARE WEIRD KID, GET HELP ANGRY LITTLE MAN. I AM PIMPIN, DOES IT BOTHER YOU?.....GOOD. NOW GO WASH YOUR HANDS FOR DINNER.AND CLEAN UP YOUR ROOM.


----------



## god hand (Aug 9, 2005)

DO U HERE THA WORDS THAT ARE COMING OUT OF MY MOUTH!


----------



## god hand (Aug 9, 2005)

19inchpump? Up the ass? I new u was gay!


----------



## DICE (Aug 9, 2005)

uHH...OK. I need a break, getting weird in here. Almost wish clemdog or tinyunit would come back.


----------



## DICE (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey, Im listening to 50 cent, does that mean Im a wigga? Do I care? ....He makes me wanna put 24's on my 300 an shit. hahahahah.


----------



## god hand (Aug 9, 2005)

Hello my name is pump.....19inchpump and I have a house made out of pure platinum and more bitches than the SPCA. I piss out 24 karat gold and my shit dont stank. I drive the batmobile and also can fly. I can breath underwater or in outer space. I am worshipped more than any other. I am a God. I have a statue of myself on the moon.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Witch are you?


I can gain and lose weight with no problem at all. I stopped training for almost 2 months ( It's killing me) I went from 210 pounds to 190 pounds. 
It only shows in my shoulders now, I look more narrow. Sucks


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 9, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I can gain and lose weight with no problem at all. I stopped training for almost 2 months ( It's killing me) I went from 210 pounds to 190 pounds.
> It only shows in my shoulders now, I look more narrow. Sucks


A fuck it man you'll get back up


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> A fuck it man you'll get back up


Thanks, this summer I wanted to get cut up but it didn't work out that way.
I'll will get back and with a vengance.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 9, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> By the way, my grandfathers black. So im entitled to be wigga all I want,so beat it, nerd.
> 
> Lets see pics,One that we know is you, with like your windmill in the background and your mom calling you in for supper.


I've got some pictures of your mother sucking my dick in front of a windmill.



And 

NO JUST BECAUSE YOUR GRANDFATHER IS BLACK DOES NOT ENTITLE YOU TO ANYTHING BUT TO SHUT THE FUCK UP EVEN MORE LITTLE BITCH, YOU DISRESPECT HIM WITH YOUR BULLSHIT!!!!! SO NOW YOU DISSED YOUR OWN GRANDFATHER THAT WAS BLACK NOW DOES THAT MAKE YOU FEEL GOOD?!!!!!!!


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 9, 2005)

So much hate.....I think everyone needs to step back and take a little break and listen to Marvin Gaye.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> In other words.......I HAVE NOTHIN FUCKIN BETTER TO DO!


ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm?
yeah.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Life is so much easier without


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Having to answer 1,000,000 questions daily


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

that some chick


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

grills you with.......under heavy lights


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 10, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Hello my name is pump.....19inchpump and I have a house made out of pure platinum and more bitches than the SPCA. I piss out 24 karat gold and my shit dont stank. I drive the batmobile and also can fly. I can breath underwater or in outer space. I am worshipped more than any other. I am a God. I have a statue of myself on the moon.


WOEHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAA


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 10, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> I worked in the movie industry for a few years and met and partied with all kinds of stars....is it tooo much for you yet, Im waiting for you to hate, bring it ,...nerd.


translation for those who don't speak wiggerbonics:

I took a dick in the ass from Vin Diesel


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 10, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> translation for those who don't speak wiggerbonics:
> 
> I took a dick in the ass from Vin Diesel


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 10, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> translation for those who don't speak wiggerbonics:
> 
> I took a dick in the ass from Vin Diesel


  -


----------



## DICE (Aug 10, 2005)

Cowbell said:
			
		

> So much hate.....I think everyone needs to step back and take a little break and listen to Marvin Gaye.


 I love Marvin Gaye. Oh wait, does that make me more of a wigga.?

Clemson, my life rules. Hate on . Going to Cuba in Nov., will send pics right to your pm.... Just cause I know how much you love me.

Anyway, today is chest day.. Love it, back day went well, did about 100 wide grips , heavy rows etc,.. good stuff. 

Clemson, theunit, and godhand, your all 3 losers equally, but dont feel bad, you can work on your lives and get better. Not better looking or more pimpin, but just all around better, with less hate for those who will one day be your boss. Just cause you lead boring shitty lives dedicated to hating people you can never be, doesnt mean that with a lot of hard work you cant achieve something, no matter how small, like godhands penis, . I wish you luck, really, I like to see people do well, even nerds like you 3 with a hardon for anyone whos life differed from yours so much that you cant handle it.you guys are the epitomy of jealous, and its plain to see that you are obviously all 16 year olds who wish they were somebody else.  



Heres some advice: Invest in China.- Figure that one out. Probably have to call a broker, but none the less....invest. Theres a car company ther, called Zhong Chen, or something like that..... if you have even part of a brain, keep an eye on it. 

See no hate from me....just love, and good advice.

See ya later...bitches.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 10, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> ...with less hate for those who will one day *be your boss*. Just cause you lead boring shitty lives dedicated to hating people you can never be,...


 

I am in law school, dipshit.  I also have a degree in Mechanical Engineering.  I don't think I will be moving to Canada to work in a wigger-wear a.k.a. 'urban wear' clothing store anytime soon.


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I am in law school, dipshit.  I also have a degree in Mechanical Engineering.  I don't think I will be moving to Canada to work in a wigger-wear a.k.a. 'urban wear' clothing store anytime soon.


ok, so what is the square root of this room


----------



## turbine5 (Aug 10, 2005)

hey 19in...I am in vancouver too, what is the name/location of your store?

cheers


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 10, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Heres some advice: Invest in China.- Figure that one out. Probably have to call a broker, but none the less....invest. Theres a car company ther, called Zhong Chen, or something like that..... if you have even part of a brain, keep an eye on it.


 Is that the company that has the car with a body designed by ferrari and the engine designed by BMW that they are selling for 3,500 dollars? That's accually good advice.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 10, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> I love Marvin Gaye. Oh wait, does that make me more of a wigga.?
> 
> Clemson, my life rules. Hate on . Going to Cuba in Nov., will send pics right to your pm.... Just cause I know how much you love me.
> 
> ...




I love how you act like you know what goes on in our lives. This constant bragging and ego of yours with your "wigga language" and calling everyone here nerds with boring lives is really pathetic. We dont care what you do. You  dont know shit about us. Do us all a favor and shutup. Lock this fucking thread.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey

My view on all this crap is that this is mainly a bodybuilding site and at at least 19inchpump has posted his pictures (apart from Shiznit, he posted pics too) and is for real. He talks as he feels and expresses  his opinions.

The guys that slag off 19inchpump were are your pictures? what are you hiding?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 10, 2005)

Clemson and god hand have posted pictures before.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 10, 2005)

Ok well the others , it's not a big deal. Sorry.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 10, 2005)

Penis


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 10, 2005)

Vagina


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 10, 2005)

prick


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> prick



I don't understand what this is about hehe


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 10, 2005)

Don't mind me I'm just a little wierd.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 10, 2005)

cock


----------



## god hand (Aug 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> cock


Mino0lee has one


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 10, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Mino0lee has one


But right now it's in his mouth.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 11, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Don't mind me I'm just a little wierd.


Damn man you one funny bastard!!! just when you least expect it


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 11, 2005)

please stop topping this thread.  just let it die.  we can easily make fun of 19inch in other threads.


----------



## DICE (Aug 11, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I love how you act like you know what goes on in our lives. This constant bragging and ego of yours with your "wigga language" and calling everyone here nerds with boring lives is really pathetic. We dont care what you do. You  dont know shit about us. Do us all a favor and shutup. Lock this fucking thread.


 Ok nerd. Have fun trying hard. Whats your stats, when can I see you in competition......? Ill talk all the shit I want you little bitch, you think your gangstar? Youre a shooting star, good luck with trying to be cool, go hate on someone else.And you know you suck, and I know I dont..Im what you call for real, not some hating kid who lives at home with his mom and dad and wishes he was cool, focus more on working ourt and keep your little bitch mouth shut, my gf thinks you look like a fag as well. So dont pm her anymore...nerd.

 

The shiznit.....hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah.

Whatever, The Goof, thats more like it.


----------



## DICE (Aug 11, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I am in law school, dipshit.  I also have a degree in Mechanical Engineering.  I don't think I will be moving to Canada to work in a wigger-wear a.k.a. 'urban wear' clothing store anytime soon.



Ya it sure sucks making money off of rich kids while I go on vacations, roll around on my showbike, listen to my 15's in my truck ON DUBS, watch one of my bigscreens, hang out with my hot gf,etc....I wouldnt hire you anyway....unless you were extremely hot and female. Canada rules by the way. And youll be paying off student loans for years,as I will be having much fun while Im young and can,and all my shits payed off,... yeah, ya got me..... youre such a tool. If you hate this thread and me......go away.    

KEEP THE HATE UP BITCHES.  

i THINK EVERYDAY IM GOING TO START PM'ING THE HATERS, WITH PICS OF ME IN "WIGGA" TRACKSUITS...!!! This is tooo fun , thanks you haters. OOOOh, Im a wigga,, im crushed.hahahah


----------



## DICE (Aug 11, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Is that the company that has the car with a body designed by ferrari and the engine designed by BMW that they are selling for 3,500 dollars? That's accually good advice.



 Not sure, all I know is that they are being compared to a young Honds Corp. Good stuff for sure.


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Ya it sure sucks making money off of rich kids while I go on vacations, roll around on my showbike, listen to my 15's in my truck ON DUBS, watch one of my bigscreens, hang out with my hot gf,etc....I wouldnt hire you anyway....unless you were extremely hot and female. Canada rules by the way. And youll be paying off student loans for years,as I will be having much fun while Im young and can,and all my shits payed off,... yeah, ya got me..... youre such a tool. If you hate this thread and me......go away.
> 
> KEEP THE HATE UP BITCHES.
> 
> i THINK EVERYDAY IM GOING TO START PM'ING THE HATERS, WITH PICS OF ME IN "WIGGA" TRACKSUITS...!!! This is tooo fun , thanks you haters. OOOOh, Im a wigga,, im crushed.hahahah


Don't sweat that fool 19, If Clemson is in Law school then I'm the Surgeon General....

Just read Clemson's posts.......a 16 year old high school kid for sure.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 11, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Not sure, all I know is that they are being compared to a young Honds Corp. Good stuff for sure.


 Ya, I want to see what happens when they start selling those fuckers in america and canada. It would be bigger than mircosoft.


----------



## DICE (Aug 11, 2005)

turbine5 said:
			
		

> hey 19in...I am in vancouver too, what is the name/location of your store?
> 
> cheers


Ya, Im gonna say after all the hate. Im a silent owner, But its not Dipt Urban Hook-ups, its not on Granville, and we carry a lot of Enyce. You can figure it out...Oh its not in China, or Richmond, as it used to be known.Think Burnaby.... Thats all ya get man, sorry, too much hate around here.


----------



## DICE (Aug 11, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Ya, I want to see what happens when they start selling those fuckers in america and canada. It would be bigger than mircosoft.


Ya, its true, China is definately where I am sinking any extra cash these days, they are movin on up, securing resources all over the world and are getting set to dominate ....watch out america. The us is really not happy, if you read abny venture sort of magazines you will see that there is BIG conflict brewing. And yes, that car company I talked about will be launching in the us and rest of the world soon. Think about Hyundai, from Korea, they used to be nothing, now their banking fat coin. That was wigger bonics!

Im gonna get some of that fat coin too if I get my way!


----------



## DICE (Aug 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Don't sweat that fool 19, If Clemson is in Law school then I'm the Surgeon General....
> 
> Just read Clemson's posts.......a 16 year old high school kid for sure.




Clemsons mom told me all about his self esteem issues, I dont sweat him. Its all fuel, and way too fun. But ya, no doubt.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 11, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Ya, its true, China is definately where I am sinking any extra cash these days, they are movin on up, securing resources all over the world and are getting set to dominate ....watch out america. The us is really not happy, if you read abny venture sort of magazines you will see that there is BIG conflict brewing. And yes, that car company I talked about will be launching in the us and rest of the world soon. Think about Hyundai, from Korea, they used to be nothing, now their banking fat coin. That was wigger bonics!
> 
> Im gonna get some of that fat coin too if I get my way!


 Ya china is about to monopolize the car industry.Heard they got a few more good products coming too.


----------



## DICE (Aug 11, 2005)

"WIGGA LIFE " BITCHES


Yup, listening to TOO SHORT , thinking about how pimpin I am. Watching Clemsons mom do my laundry, and laughing at shitnits169's posts, and photos.


BRING IT.


----------



## DontStop (Aug 11, 2005)

I Was On It...yah I Was


----------



## DICE (Aug 11, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Ya china is about to monopolize the car industry.Heard they got a few more good products coming too.


 Yup, the equivilent to our Google, I think its called Bai Ling or some shit, just had the biggest IPO since the boom that happened a while ago in the Us. And their Ebay, called AliBaba, is set to rake in huge profits, even surpassing ebay an shit. Talk to someone in the know and invest, invest, invest!


----------



## DICE (Aug 11, 2005)

DontStop said:
			
		

> I Was On It...yah I Was


Yup, you look good on the back too baby.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 11, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Yup, the equivilent to our Google, I think its called Bai Ling or some shit, just had the biggest IPO since the boom that happened a while ago in the Us. And their Ebay, called AliBaba, is set to rake in huge profits, even surpassing ebay an shit. Talk to someone in the know and invest, invest, invest!


 My stock and mutual funds have increased 36% the last 4 months, I'm leaving them for a while.


----------



## DICE (Aug 11, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> My stock and mutual funds have increased 36% the last 4 months, I'm leaving them for a while.


NICE!! fUCK ANYTHING OVER 20 % IS MINT... PM me with a little about your portfolio if you can, or want to, Im definately interested.Either way, good work man. You sound smart. Do you day trade at all? Im thinking of getting Nasdaq level 2 and doing a little daytrading but you need like $50,000 to start cash, just to make money...


----------



## DICE (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey I gotta go now, but keep in touch kid. Talk at ya later fo sure. And seriously good work on the stocks.Buying and selling money is fun too, look into it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 11, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> NICE!! fUCK ANYTHING OVER 20 % IS MINT... PM me with a little about your portfolio if you can, or want to, Im definately interested.Either way, good work man. You sound smart. Do you day trade at all? Im thinking of getting Nasdaq level 2 and doing a little daytrading but you need like $50,000 to start cash, just to make money...


 Ok, I'll go get my files. Hold on like 20 minutes. I used to trade, but I'm letting the people that increased me 36% take care of my stuff right now. Day trading is expensive as shit, and you better not fuck up with it. I do hear good things about nasdaq though, but I don't follow closely.


----------



## DICE (Aug 11, 2005)

hey Ihateschool,   stay in school! Its gonna make you extra pimpin.Plus you work out an shit, wait till you see how nice lifes gonna come together for you.


----------



## DICE (Aug 11, 2005)

just checked out your pics, looking good. Chicks must love you hey!! Great abs, calves looking strong too. And youre young, I see a super pimp coming up. But Im just a wigga, what would I know!! Talk to you later, I really gotta run.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm deffinatly going to stay in school, I'm going for a doctors degree in physiology. I don't really hate school it's just a name I've used on the internet since 4th grade and I don't want to have to remember all the names for different things I signed up for. I got my mutual fund stuff here, I'll PM you.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 11, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Ok nerd. Have fun trying hard. Whats your stats, when can I see you in competition......? Ill talk all the shit I want you little bitch, you think your gangstar? Youre a shooting star, good luck with trying to be cool, go hate on someone else.And you know you suck, and I know I dont..Im what you call for real, not some hating kid who lives at home with his mom and dad and wishes he was cool, focus more on working ourt and keep your little bitch mouth shut, my gf thinks you look like a fag as well. So dont pm her anymore...nerd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. you're calling me a nerd when you have 100+ posts alone in this thread and constantly repeat everything about yourself
2. I dont plan on competing, not my goal. You wont do jack shit when it comes to competition, look at yourself. Your tats will be a turn off since it will be hard to judge your back and your small. I call last place finish in your weight class.
3. Did i ever say i was a gangster? A shooting star? (are u pathetic?) I dont hate on anybody. Just stating the facts of what a fool you are.
4. Im going off to college soon, so ill be on my own. Im sure you have lived with your parents when u were growing up so the "still living with your mom and dad joke" is old.
5. You're telling me to focus more on working out. Once again, what do you know about me? How do u know how i train or what i eat?  Take a look at my journal before you talk. I dont judge you on what u do in real life, just the way u act on the boards.
6. I have never once pmed your girlfriend so where did that come from? Just another pathetic comment because u couldnt think anything else to say?
7. The "goof" ... lack of intelligence to come up with nothing but the "goof"

Take a ride in the ghetto, speak this wigga language to any of those black kids and theyll bust a cap in your ass in 2 seconds. You are not black, not a gangster, not cool so it is you that needs to shut your mouth "nerd".


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

I thought you only attacked the 3 stooges..........   


IGGY this dummy 19


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I thought you only attacked the 3 stooges..........
> 
> 
> IGGY this dummy 19



you put me on iggy a week ago and you what? took me off ignore since u responded to some of my posts? Also, id rather be 19 and still in school to learn more and use my knowlegde to the fullest potential than a fool named foremanrules who claims he has all this knowledge and gonna hit 40 real soon with a life going downhill.

btw u still have no pics to show. Whats the matter? Afraid to show us the real you and not the big man u are with amazing stats? pffftt, later bro.


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> you put me on iggy a week ago and you what? took me off ignore since u responded to some of my posts? Also, id rather be 19 and still in school to learn more and use my knowlegde to the fullest potential than a fool named foremanrules who claims he has all this knowledge and gonna hit 40 real soon with a life going downhill.


I told you a long time ago that I never put you on IGGY........keep up bro.  
As far as your insults go.....I have two college degrees.....working on my third right now......2 more years to go.
And I have saved money for my retirement from 1985 to now....one IRA...one Roth IRA.....a 401K, and several investments.....about 280,000 right now....not counting my inheritance.


Hope you can say the same in 19 years


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I told you a long time ago that I never put you on IGGY........keep up bro.
> As far as your insults go.....I have two college degrees.....working on my third right now......2 more years to go.
> And I have saved money for my retirement from 1985 to now....one IRA...one Roth IRA.....a 401K, and several investments.....about 280,000 right now....not counting my inheritance.
> 
> ...



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=51125&page=2&pp=30

post #46 through #50


i guess you just love me too much to put on IGGY, ha ha ALLLRRIIIIGGHHHTTT

as for school, you are what 38 years old or something? and STILL IN SCHOOL? Ill be done before i hit 25 and double maybe triple everything you have going right now. Life gets better and your senior years is right around the corner. Sorry bro, but i just had to say it


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=51125&page=2&pp=30
> 
> post #46 through #50
> 
> ...


Take a remedial reading course.........
My third college degree  
worked for 10 years in my field 25-35  
Now moving on to more money.......I bet you have $0 saved for retirement   at 19 I had 20,000 saved....from working


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Take a remedial reading course.........
> My third college degree
> worked for 10 years in my field 25-35
> Now moving on to more money.......I bet you have $0 saved for retirement   at 19 I had 20,000 saved....from working



actually i have 15 grand saved and still counting, i'm a hardworker and i save my money and invest. We'll leave it there.


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> actually i have 15 grand saved and still counting, i'm a hardworker and i save my money and invest. We'll leave it there.


good job


----------



## god hand (Aug 12, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Take a ride in the ghetto, speak this wigga language to any of those black kids and theyll bust a cap in your ass in 2 seconds. You are not black, not a gangster, not cool so it is you that needs to shut your mouth "nerd".


Yes this is true, I am scared to take a ride through the ghetto and I'm black!


----------



## god hand (Aug 12, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> retirement   at 19 I had 20,000 saved....from working


With the help of your parents


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 12, 2005)

I have no savings, no real estate, no pension to come in the future,and I'm not a hard worker........


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 12, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> I have no savings, no real estate, no pension to come in the future,and I'm not a hard worker........


----------



## turbine5 (Aug 12, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Ya, Im gonna say after all the hate. Im a silent owner, But its not Dipt Urban Hook-ups, its not on Granville, and we carry a lot of Enyce. You can figure it out...Oh its not in China, or Richmond, as it used to be known.Think Burnaby.... Thats all ya get man, sorry, too much hate around here.



alright, thanks


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 12, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Yes this is true, I am scared to take a ride through the ghetto and I'm black!



can't you see i was talking to the 19inchpump dude? A white boy acting black? He is like the 2nd version of michael jackson, only the other way around WIGGA BOY NAW MEAN?


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 12, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Don't sweat that fool 19, If Clemson is in Law school then I'm the Surgeon General....
> 
> Just read Clemson's posts.......a 16 year old high school kid for sure.


 
 


why are you sucking up to that fucking wigger?


I don't feel the need to prove to you that I am in law school, because what you think is completely irrelevant.  Plus, I wouldn't want to talk about it too much, then I might start sounding like that cocky fucking wigger that you are sucking on right now.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 12, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Now moving on to more money.......I bet you have $0 saved for retirement   at 19 I had 20,000 saved....from working


 
are you related to 19inch? you are starting to sound like twins. 




Ever hear the song:
"A real gangster-ass-nigga never runs his fuckin mouth
cause real gangster-ass-niggas don't talk much..."


seriously your bragging, both you and 19inch, just makes you sound like an insecure little kid.

I am done with this, this thread has turned into a circle jerk.  have fun comparing bank accounts and blowing each other.


----------



## DICE (Aug 12, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> are you related to 19inch? you are starting to sound like twins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Firts you put down all things black, then you quote a rap song. Gimme a break. Ill run my mouth all I fucking want, Ive NEVER been bitchslapped, and look it up kid, Vancouver has the worst east side ghetto in all of Canada and its downtown east side is compared to l.a. 5 years ago. Guess what? I roll anywhere I want ...freely, no one says shit to me. And if you had any balls and I met you in public, for real, you wouldnt either. Cause I could mop the floor with your hating little ass.Gauranteed. 

Nice quote, though. Guess what , a lot of my friends roll Harleys, and drive 100,000 dollar cars and trucks. And they love to run their mouths too. You have no clue. 

You see, goof, the difference between you and I is that I am for real...with all the pics and proof in the world, and you are living out some fantasy life on the internet cause youre scared to go outside.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 12, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> You see, goof, the difference between you and I is that I am for real...with all the pics and proof in the world, and you are living out some fantasy life on the internet cause youre scared to go outside.


 

threatening people with physical violence REALLY makes you cooler.  Also, bragging about how shitty your city is makes me think you are very tough...



if you have so much money, fly down here to tallahassee.  you can assault me, and then I'll teach you about a little thing we have in the USA called the second amendment.


----------



## DICE (Aug 12, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> 1. you're calling me a nerd when you have 100+ posts alone in this thread and constantly repeat everything about yourself
> 2. I dont plan on competing, not my goal. You wont do jack shit when it comes to competition, look at yourself. Your tats will be a turn off since it will be hard to judge your back and your small. I call last place finish in your weight class.
> 3. Did i ever say i was a gangster? A shooting star? (are u pathetic?) I dont hate on anybody. Just stating the facts of what a fool you are.
> 4. Im going off to college soon, so ill be on my own. Im sure you have lived with your parents when u were growing up so the "still living with your mom and dad joke" is old.
> ...




1: I know it bothers little bitches like you.
2:You really show your knowledge on this one, I wager I place top 3 no problem, Im small? No...you are though, new rule, you can only post once your balls derop and you can shave. Look at my stats, I aint small.Not huge either, but not trying to be. Ill be heavyweight class by the way. Ill send you pics...skinny.
3:You didnt have to say shit,the nice curtains in the background of your pics tells a very clear story. Now go brush your teeth and get ready for bed....shiznit? I can tell you think your hard, youd be the kid at the gym that walks the long way around me to get his 10 pound dumbells .  
4:Thats good, hopefully you get educated, then you can look back and see what a nerd you are. Kid. 
5:I looked at your journal, I would have actually given you word but seeing as you jumped in on my thread all hating like a little girl...... Look at Ihateschool, hes an example and gets all the props in the world, you havent done shit yet. 
6:Yup, you thought she was hot, she thought you had big ears and a bad haircut.Tell your mom to fix it.hahahahaah
7: Goof is a jail term , its worse to be called that then many other words, plus I dont wanna turn into some racist bastard like a lot of you losers, so I refrain. Goof.
I'll take a ride in the ghetto, but only on the way to your house to pick up your mom, and then its me putting something in her ass, not the other way around. Goof.


Morale of the story is, your a kid... thats cool, I was once too and still act like it all the time, but you aint got shit.... you can talk all day long about what you WILL have , but until you actually got it in your hands beat it.

Wait till you see what the real worlds all about, I hope you make it, its gonna get fucking sideways on you the older you get, you can only try and prepare yourself, trust me kid....I been a lot of places, and done a lot of things, and when I was younger I talked more trash than almost anyone I knew.... but when reality strikes, only a few make it to the top, dont hate,... learn, and maybe Ill see you there.

Thats sincere shit... straight from the wiggas mouth. Cause all the hating in the world wont change the fact that I roll like a G. Like you dont wanna when you get older? You and your buddies probably talk about it all the time.... I used to, then I escalated to the next level, while the haters hated. And guess what? Im only on level two, and it goes up to like level 497 .....get it.

Anyway, thats my morning rant, gonna have some more coffe now, then its triceps today. Gonna try and get a little of what The Curse has going on back there.


----------



## DICE (Aug 12, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> threatening people with physical violence REALLY makes you cooler.  Also, bragging about how shitty your city is makes me think you are very tough...
> 
> 
> 
> if you have so much money, fly down here to tallahassee.  you can assault me, and then I'll teach you about a little thing we have in the USA called the second amendment.


Thats cool. Maybe I will, I have an aunt that lives on Pompano beach in miami, is that close to you? And man, if your gonna pull a gun, better use it. For real, I was a bouncer for a few years, seen it all, but I guarantee if a gat ever comes out...im fuckintg taking no prisoners.And Ill be extra mad... cause its a dirty way to fight... on the other hand maybe the second amendment was that I cant bang your wifey?Oops, my bad, I dont know, I aint american. Oh, by the way, look it up, Vancouver voted number 1 city in the world to live a few years now. Just has one shitty ass area.Where you would have to live. Now leave my thread if you hate it sooooo much. Nerd.  

I also really couldnt care if you think Im tough... I think Im tough and thats all that matters.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 12, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Thats cool. Maybe I will.


 
2731 Blairstone Rd.  I'll be waiting.


----------



## DICE (Aug 12, 2005)

YA, word...tell your bitch to put some coffe on...


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 12, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> YA, word...tell your bitch to put some coffe on...


the difference between you and me is that I am serious.  show up.  I fucking dare you.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 12, 2005)

they just passed a new law in florida that says I can kill you if you assault me, regardless of where we are.  Before, you would have to be in my home, now I can kill you in the street legally.


----------



## turbine5 (Aug 12, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Oh, by the way, look it up, Vancouver voted number 1 city in the world to live a few years now.



nope, we keep coming in 3rd behind a couple of swiss cities....


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 12, 2005)

see, there is one thing that low-class, unintelligent individuals such as yourself will never realize: when you become an adult, it is no longer 'cool' or 'gangsta' to threaten to assault someone.  

I don't care to fight you, but if you are going to threaten me I am going to call your bluff.  I have a family to protect, and when some low-class thug says he will come to my house, I am going to be honest with you.  Show up, tough guy, and see if I am bluffing.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 12, 2005)

he wont show up clemson. Hell keep talking shit behind the computer because it's the only thing he's good at.


----------



## turbine5 (Aug 12, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> he wont show up clemson. Hell keep talking shit behind the computer because it's the only thing he's good at.



hmmm, crossing the continent might be a bit much to get in a fight too...
....weird thread


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 12, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> he wont show up clemson. Hell keep talking shit behind the computer because it's the only thing he's good at.


thats too bad.


----------



## god hand (Aug 12, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> can't you see i was talking to the 19inchpump dude? A white boy acting black? He is like the 2nd version of michael jackson, only the other way around WIGGA BOY NAW MEAN?


Cant u see I was agreeing with u and saying that even through I'm black I'm still scared so I damn sho wont do it if I'm white.


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 12, 2005)

Clemson and 19"  ,cool it! What's all the heat about? You are on the internet......
(Anyway I'll shut up 'cause I'm no moderator.)


----------



## god hand (Aug 12, 2005)

19inchpump LOVE HIMSELF SO MUCH THAT HE HAD 2 OF HIS RIBS REMOVED SO HE COULD SUCK HIS ON DICK!


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> are you related to 19inch? you are starting to sound like twins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of us had good parents who made us get jobs when we were kids and the good sense to save our money.....


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> With the help of your parents


Yes I give my parents all of the credit for this.....they made me save most of the money from all my jobs from Jr High through High School. I would have spent most of it as a kid but they wouldn't allow it....So I was lucky to have intelligent and wise parents.


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 12, 2005)

I had good parents, who are still married after nearly 50 years. I've not turned out 100% wonderfull.............


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 12, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Some of us had good parents who made us get jobs when we were kids and the good sense to save our money......you will learn about that in Law school


talking shit on the internet gets old after I while...so I will just say this

if you think getting set up by your daddy is in anyway better than earning a degree yourself and making it on your own, I think you will find that almost everyone will disagree with you.


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> talking shit on the internet gets old after I while...so I will just say this
> 
> if you think getting set up by your daddy is in anyway better than earning a degree yourself and making it on your own, I think you will find that almost everyone will disagree with you.


Well you have 24 or so posts talking shit here  

And Daddy didnt set me up, but he did make all of his kids have jobs once we were 12. And he did teach us to save our money. He also taught us that we must go to college and earn a degree.
If you or anyone else thinks that it is not good to teach your children these things then I feel sorry for you and your children.


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 12, 2005)

You Americans are living on the fucking moon.   No offence meant.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 12, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Well you have 24 or so posts talking shit here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
HENCE MY STATEMENT: IT GETS OLD AFTER A WHILE


I don't know why you are here babbling nonsense about your bank acount and working when you were 12 or saving money...wtf are you even talking about...


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> HENCE MY STATEMENT: IT GETS OLD AFTER A WHILE
> 
> 
> I don't know why you are here babbling nonsense about your bank acount and working when you were 12 or saving money...wtf are you even talking about...


I wasn't talking to you so why do you care.
I wish you all the best in Law shcool.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 12, 2005)

This is not even cool anymore, so everybody,
SHUT THE FUCK UP!

This has gone far enough, it's now gone to giving out addresses and threatening, and saying I have this and I have that, fucking sad, just shut the fuck up and let the thread die out over time.      

And no don't go saying, well he did this and he did that, or yes I agree, just shut up


----------



## buildingup (Aug 13, 2005)

maybe i could be a mediator, essentially i agree with 19inchpump on what he is saying, it is frustrating how a somewhat less built person should show off one small assest of his physique which he has not even worked on either through diet or training, but somebody like god hand obviously has worked out cos he has a well defined arms (btw i like ur defined deltoids). however it is absurd to suggest 19inch is fat he has such a good physique and i think he could easily obtain a good set of 6 pack. 19inch could you tell me your nutrition and training plan please, i have the will you may have the way.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 13, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> maybe i could be a mediator, essentially i agree with 19inchpump on what he is saying, it is frustrating how a somewhat less built person should show off one small assest of his physique which he has not even worked on either through diet or training, but somebody like god hand obviously has worked out cos he has a well defined arms (btw i like ur defined deltoids). however it is absurd to suggest 19inch is fat he has such a good physique and i think he could easily obtain a good set of 6 pack. 19inch could you tell me your nutrition and training plan please, i have the will you may have the way.


I See....


----------



## buildingup (Aug 13, 2005)

i do not like you mino lee!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 13, 2005)

I love you, now please stop hiding behind this new alias.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 13, 2005)

who exactly do you think i am?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 13, 2005)

My sister?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 13, 2005)

HUH.

On a side note, this thread is hilarious.  I come on here and see the insults thrown back and forth and all of a sudden my possibly boring day just had some laughs added to it.

I gotta say out of all the shit 19in has had to deal with, he hasnt backed up much.


----------



## DICE (Aug 13, 2005)

Ok clemson, Im freaking out....hahahahahahh. What a bitch, you think Im a thug? Man, I live in a fucking brand new 5 bedroom house, drive a nice truck, ride a sweet ass bike, make more money than youll likely see in the next 10 years, and Im young and having a fuckin good time. Yup, its rough man. Youre gonna shoot me cause you feel threatened? wHAT A LITTLE BITCH YOU ARE, AND YOU KNOW IT TOO...DON'T YOU?!

Cause you cant be me you need to hate? Man I got all kinds of shit to say to stir it up with you, youre tooo fuckin easy man. Guess what? Im a pimp, I got diamonds, a more expensive wardrobe than your house, tonns of bitches, muscles, been in movies, on tv. ...you name it...and I can back it all up ya little bitch. Why dont talk more shit....all the laws in the world wont help you out if I were to meet you. Trust me, I aint scared of shit, and I am definately not" Hiding" behind my computer.... Im as real as they come and can back it up all day. I know that you hate that, but its true. So while your all hating on some guy a million miles away, whos having a great time knowing he upsets your little ass so much, Im out living, being young, having a blast.Hate on nerd.

Im so waiting for you to try and call my bluff man..... Ill bury you, I got pics, paystubs, you fuckin name it. And everyday when I open my garage door I smile and think about how fun it is to be 30 thousand times cooler than you will ever be! OOOOh, you have two degrees, your "gonna" have this, your "gonna"
 have that....big deal, Im gonna have a fuckin Lambo one day. hahahahah, but right now I DO have the shit I talk about....and your still just some little bitch that thinks he s gonna shoot me... hahahahahah.Good luck with your loser life man. I guess you missed the boat and have a hard on for anyone doing good. Go back and read what I said earlier about hating on those doing well....you just end up looking the fool. Just shut the fuck up and learn something so you dont come across as such a loser. When I meet people that are pimpin it up, and doing well, ......I take notes.


----------



## DICE (Aug 13, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> maybe i could be a mediator, essentially i agree with 19inchpump on what he is saying, it is frustrating how a somewhat less built person should show off one small assest of his physique which he has not even worked on either through diet or training, but somebody like god hand obviously has worked out cos he has a well defined arms (btw i like ur defined deltoids). however it is absurd to suggest 19inch is fat he has such a good physique and i think he could easily obtain a good set of 6 pack. 19inch could you tell me your nutrition and training plan please, i have the will you may have the way.



Whoever this is, gets it. All you gotta do is actually read what I said. And as far as six pack, actually it will be 8 , and doesnt anyone get dieting? Its pretty common. Wait and see....All this thread does is fuel me, so all you hating nerds with no pics just keep it up. And anyone who has a brain, good work . Man I even gave the idiots good investment advice and shit.... fuck guys, get over how much you suck, work out, have fun, quit hating...etc.


----------



## DICE (Aug 13, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> a
> 
> 
> 
> I am done with this, this thread has turned into a circle jerk.  have fun comparing bank accounts and blowing each other.




Ya people...Clemsons done...ok. hahahah, what a little bitch you are, Guess what clemdog,  Im listening to gangsta rap and pretending to be Puff Daddy over her.....does that drive you insane ..littleman?hahaha

Oh, and my jeans cost more than your ride.


----------



## DICE (Aug 13, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> he wont show up clemson. Hell keep talking shit behind the computer because it's the only thing he's good at.




WRONG. I'm good at sex, football, punching out nerds who think theyre tough, picking up bitches, bike stunts, working out, talking shit, investing, getting your mom over to do my laundry, making bank, saving bank, buying stuff, drinking gin, bowling, dressing, partying, hanging out, wearing hats( someone told me that today actually) , swimming, watching tv, talking on my cell, listening to people who are even more pimping than even me, driving, woodwork, all kinds of stuff. Oh, and talking shit behind the computer too. 

Hey why dont you tell everyone what youre "GOING" to have....hahahah. See the difference kid? You have a room...in a house...that you dont even own...but your "GONNA" have all kinds of shit....one day. Cool. I already told you...NO  TALKING SHIT UNTIL YOUR BALLS DROP AND YOU CAN SHAVE.

PS: your Mom said to tell you to pick up some milk on your bike on the way home from your sleepover..

BRING IT KID.


----------



## DICE (Aug 13, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> the difference between you and me is that I am serious.  show up.  I fucking dare you.




Nope, theres even more differences than that....
I have a life, you clearly dont.
I am pimpin, you are not.
I have many rides, you ride the bus.
I have pics, you have kids.
I have a house, you rent a basemant suite.
I am bigger than The Rock, you collect rocks.

ANYWAY, POINT IS...Your dad should have pulled out and shot you all over your Moms face...thats what I do.  

That one even cracked me up.hahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## DICE (Aug 13, 2005)

almost 20 pages of fun. I'm actually begining to miss MyK a little.Oh well, this will still be going on when he gets back...I'm sure.


----------



## god hand (Aug 13, 2005)

19inch, how big were u at 18? And I'm not just talking about pimpin


----------



## DICE (Aug 13, 2005)

Good question Godhand. I was about 190 or so and same height. I only got pimpin when I was 23 or so, until then I was just a thug, who like shitznit, thought I was cool.Any more questions young grasshopper?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 13, 2005)

*Stfu*

Yall should be doing this instead, make love not war.


----------



## DICE (Aug 13, 2005)

And for all the fighting we do, Godhand, Ill say this....youre pretty f-ing ripped...and you worked for it, so once you start packing on weight you too will be pimpin, and probably cut up too, cause thats your body type. So you got lots to look forward to. Just keep learning and eat, eat, eat.


----------



## DICE (Aug 13, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Yall should be doing this instead, make love not war.



That reminds me of Clemsons Mom, last night, but she couldnt gobble it whole.


----------



## god hand (Aug 13, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Any more questions young grasshopper?


What supplements do u take? If u take any?


----------



## DICE (Aug 13, 2005)

Ahh, nice question. Ok, Typical day in the life of a G

10:00- Wake up to head by clems mom.
10:30- Oatmeal, coffee, 2 scoop slow carb whey,in water, one scoop creatine, BCAA"s, multivitamin.
11:00ish,- start getting pimped for the gym. Choose one of my 134 hats.Get smelly..all that.
11:30-new stuff called Superpump250 that my buddy at GNC gave me to test out.1 scoop.
12:00 - Start vibrating from Superpump250...drive 150 to the gym.
12:00-1:30- Pimp it up at the gym, one body part per day, did penis today.
1:30- 3 scoops protein powder as I leave the gym.
2:00 ish- Can of tuna, peperoni stick for fat.More BCAA's.
(generally fuck around, have sex, look in mirror, repeat my mantra etc)
3:30- Another protein shake.Maybe munch on Turkey breast or something.
5:30- another shake, moreBCAA's
7:00- 3 chicken breasts, tonnes of broccoli.
8:30- shake, cottage  cheese, maybe some almonds.
10:00-start banging gf, another shake too, creatine scoop.
11:30- clems mom leaves in a taxi, shake with natty peanut butter milk, 3 scoops powder
11:30- ? video games, think about all the shit I caused all day, count out millions in my industrial size money counter.

Start again.

Gonna start up with Glutamine too again, as it really helps with muscle fatigue. I also randomely eat cottage cheese, and usually like around 6-8 eggs a day too. 

Need more info ? Just ask.


----------



## god hand (Aug 13, 2005)

Damn thats a lot of food.


----------



## DICE (Aug 13, 2005)

not really, you need to start something along these lines...with more carbs though. Then you will start top thicken up nicely.Fo real


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 13, 2005)

oh god 19", you are one sad dude for a guy your age. 



> NO TALKING SHIT UNTIL YOUR BALLS DROP AND YOU CAN SHAVE.



looks like your tiny balls havent dropped yet at age 28. Pretty pathetic.


----------



## DICE (Aug 13, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> oh god 19", you are one sad dude for a guy your age.
> 
> 
> 
> looks like your tiny balls havent dropped yet at age 28. Pretty pathetic.




Ok skinny. Yup pretty sad. I mean really, Harely truck with 2 15's, show bike, bitches everywhere, money, clothes, good times, 19 inch arms, quads bigger than your waist, your mom coming over to make me dinner and clean the house...its sad... Your a little bitch, I bet you and a whole crew of buddies wouldnt even talk shit to me....now go save your money so you can get your ears pinned back. Its ok to hate...maybe it will fuel you to train harder , get bigger, become more pimpin etc, thats how it happens for a lot of kiddies your age. I used to hate when I was a little kid and saw some "G" roll by with a hot chick shotgun with his sweet bike in the back...it's ok. 

I LIKE YOUR MOMS CURTAINS. ARE THEY THE SAME IN YOUR ROOM, WITH POSTERS OF J-LO ON THE WALL? NICE MOST MUSCULAR POSE ...YOU LOOK TOUGH AND IT MAKES ME FEEL LIKE i SHOULD BE SCARED OF YOU. 

PS. Its extra fun making money offa kids like you.

I bet my pinkie rings worth more than yo make all year at your after school job..hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 13, 2005)

Alright, enough of this shit     19inch, if you want me to keep reading this thread, i'm going to need some nudes of your girl. In return, I'll throw you *2* IM "gangsta street cred" stars. Thanks bro.


----------



## DICE (Aug 13, 2005)

life sucks.Im sad for 28.How will I ever go on?

This is especially for you shiznit. This was on vacation in tofino....$480.00 a night. Went for a week with the gf.


----------



## god hand (Aug 13, 2005)

2 15's in a F150? What brand are the 15's?


----------



## da jock (Aug 13, 2005)

girls love abs, if someone has them, flaunt them.
I saw a Dr. on some program that said it's also a mating/ritual type thing, "if a man/woman has ripped abs they're likely healthy & a good mate" sort of thing


----------



## buildingup (Aug 14, 2005)

19 inch how long have you been training for? when did u start to see really good gains? and have you taken anything to manipulate hormones? (btw i dont want to critisise you because im sure your a nice person but you shouldnt be bragging because you appear shallow at the least and vain at the worst). And the argument is clearly won so shiznit and others go start another thread!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 14, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> 19 inch how long have you been training for? when did u start to see really good gains? and have you taken anything to manipulate hormones? (btw i dont want to critisise you because im sure your a nice person but you shouldnt be bragging because you appear shallow at the least and vain at the worst). And the argument is clearly won so shiznit and others go start another thread!




oh god, please go to his house and start blowing his dick. "He won an argument online". Are u gay? Its the forums for christ sake.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


NO SHIT -


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 14, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> oh god, please go to his house and start blowing his dick. "He won an argument online". Are u gay? Its the forums for christ sake.




Well its kinda true.  What else is going to be said?  ANother money remark?  Future?  How about size?  Shit, the only thing not covered is dick size.  

Funny how a bunch of boys who work out forget to make fun of each other's pubic region.


----------



## MyK (Aug 14, 2005)

wow, this threads still going!!

like ten pages in 5 days!


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 15, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> WRONG. I'm good at sex, football, punching out nerds who think theyre tough, picking up bitches, bike stunts, working out, talking shit, investing, getting your mom over to do my laundry, making bank, saving bank, buying stuff, drinking gin, bowling, dressing, partying, hanging out, wearing hats( someone told me that today actually) , swimming, watching tv, talking on my cell, listening to people who are even more pimping than even me, driving, woodwork, all kinds of stuff. Oh, and talking shit behind the computer too.


Translation for those who don't speak wiggerbonics:

'I masterbate to my own reflection.'


----------



## Skate67 (Aug 15, 2005)

hahahha man you guys are hilarious... each and every one of you made me laugh when i read this thread right down to the 575th post...  i need a hobby.


----------



## god hand (Nov 9, 2005)

Damn this is the funniest thread on this site!! Hands down classic.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Nov 9, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Damn this is the funniest thread on this site!! Hands down classic.




cool avatar man, street-fighter kicks ass!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheesegrater (Nov 9, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Isn't that question extremely obvious? They're in the vast minority of people (at least in this country) and most could only dream of being healthy enough to have their abs showing in such a way. I myself wouldn't mind that, but I'd much rather have functional strength.



in my mind, abs make or break the body, in terms of looks.

dude can have the best shoulders, chest, arms, legs etc, but if he hasn't worked abs as much and they dont pop out it takes away from the overall impression......'sides, what does strength really matter unless you need it for something specific like sports?

that said, a 17 year old that weighs 140 who has abs simply because he's a beanpole with no fat isn't impressive......come back after ya turn 21 and we'll see whats up


----------



## GFR (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## DICE (Mar 16, 2006)

bump...?! hahahah


----------



## DICE (Mar 16, 2006)

30 pages....word and all that...man this was the most fun I ever had on the internet....minus when clemsons mom, and shiznits mom sent me those pics, and that recipe that shiznit likes.


----------



## fufu (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm sick of skinny little shitheads who think they are the shit because of their abs. Usually their abs aren't impressive at all.


----------



## DICE (Mar 16, 2006)

yeaah.... thats what I'm talking bout! abs are dope, if you have a nice physique, but when your all skinny so they are just there.... who cares?! thats what I was saying 30 pages ago. then I just had fun getting people riled up for weeks>..hahaha


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 16, 2006)

it usually doesn't bother me when someone is overly-proud of something.  For instance, it doesn't bother me when some skinny kid is proud of his abs.  It doesn't bother me when some dipshit wigger spouts shit about his urban-wiggerwear clothing store and his white trash girlfriend and his baby blue fagcycle.


----------



## DICE (Mar 16, 2006)

pics pics pics pics, you talk soooo much shit and cant back it up......you might be the biggest fag I know. Really. Lets see some pics you little pussy. Ive only ever seen the pics of you when you were little that your mom showed me.


----------



## DICE (Mar 16, 2006)

ps ..the wiigger thing is soooo lame. look around brokedown cowboy, things are a changing, Im not a wigger, its called my style...hate on.... you racist little pussy. hey, im going to cuba in a few days...arent you in florida, I could stop by and give you a shit kickin seeing as I wanna get a tattoo there anyway?
if your up to it, let me know...k.


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hmmm.... I could post some pics for some homo wigger to jerk of to.... or I could go to the gym......

let me think....




you wouldn't be impressed by my pics anyway.  I don't have any shitty looking, whitetrash tattoos all over my body.  And I don't have any wiggerwear straight-brimmed FUBU hats.


----------



## DICE (Mar 16, 2006)

ya, your right. You SHOULD go to the gym... girlie man.


----------



## DICE (Mar 16, 2006)

but will your mom let you borrow her car?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 16, 2006)

I like his tattoos and that's his choice not yours.


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 16, 2006)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> ps ..the wiigger thing is soooo lame. look around brokedown cowboy, things are a changing, Im not a wigger, its called my style...hate on.... you racist little pussy. hey, im going to cuba in a few days...arent you in florida, I could stop by and give you a shit kickin seeing as I wanna get a tattoo there anyway?
> if your up to it, let me know...k.



 
'the wigga thing is worn out homey.  why you always gots to be dissin' my flava?  why you always gotta be keepin me down whitey?'


----------



## DICE (Mar 16, 2006)

umm, good one skinny.


----------



## DICE (Mar 16, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> 'the wigga thing is worn out homey.I'm onto something new, I take it in the bum now, its great, as long as my mom doesnt find my burned copy of Brokeback Mountain and playgirl under my mattress !'




Nice one clemmy.


----------



## fufu (Mar 16, 2006)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> ps ..the wiigger thing is soooo lame. look around brokedown cowboy, things are a changing, Im not a wigger, its called my style...hate on.... you racist little pussy. hey, im going to cuba in a few days...arent you in florida, I could stop by and give you a shit kickin seeing as I wanna get a tattoo there anyway?
> if your up to it, let me know...k.



If you go to Florida check out the Coconut Grove in Dade County.


----------



## GFR (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## god hand (Mar 16, 2006)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> but will your mom let you borrow her car?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 16, 2006)

What a tool he is.


----------



## GFR (Mar 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> What a tool he is.


who?


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 16, 2006)

clems0wned!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> who?


 
Clemson, who else would I ever call a tool.


----------



## GFR (Mar 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Clemson, *who else would I ever call a too*l.


I don't know, it depends  if your off your meds or not


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I don't know, it depends if your off your meds or not


 
Nah, I joke around with others but that guy just irks me.


----------



## GFR (Mar 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Nah, I joke around with others but that guy just irks me.


First time I ever watched you get into it with anybody......and I loved it. Clemson is pathetic but boring and slow.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> First time I ever watched you get into it with anybody......and I loved it. Clemson is pathetic but boring and slow.


 
I agree, he's a pompous inane drone.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 16, 2006)

I'll tell you what, I wish I had abs like a little skinny bitch.  I might actually be considered a skinny bitch, but I still don't have ripped abs.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

its funyn when people w/abs are always wipping their sweat off w/the bottom of their shirts


----------



## MyK (Mar 16, 2006)

JOHNYORK said:
			
		

> its funyn when people w/abs are always wipping their sweat off w/the bottom of their shirts



sup bebop!! ONE!!!!!


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 16, 2006)

you guys amuse me.  I mean, I guess I could come up with some lame insults or start calling names.... but I'll leave that to the people here who are too inarticulate to express a logical thought.


'clemson is a dummy.  he is such a dummy that he is dumb.' 

you really got me there Min0.  maybe one day I will give a fuck about the thoughts of someone so pathetic that they won't reveal their gender on an anonymous internet website, yet spends hours googling people's IM handles and reading through their posts on other forums in a vain attempt to embarass them.  why don't you keep following me around this site hoping that day comes.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 16, 2006)

minus clemson .. how old are you guys? Really? Over 30 years old and your all having e-fights using words that a pre-schooler would use? Grow up.

19inchpump, was bumping this thread really necessary? Are you that insecure about yourself that you have to show off your fubu clothes, your white trailer trash ho on a toy bike and your so called tattoos? Nobody cares about you. Go back to school and learn real english. Your wigga language makes you look like an unintelligent fool.


----------



## GFR (Mar 16, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> minus clemson .. how old are you guys? Really? Over 30 years old and your all having e-fights using words that a pre-schooler would use? Grow up.
> 
> 19inchpump, was bumping this thread really necessary? Are you that insecure about yourself that you have to show off your fubu clothes, your white trailer trash ho on a toy bike and your so called tattoos? Nobody cares about you. Go back to school and learn real english. Your wigga language makes you look like an unintelligent fool.


Shut it dummy, you act like a three year old every day here.......Pathetic.


----------



## god hand (Mar 16, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> minus clemson .. how old are you guys? Really? Over 30 years old and your all having e-fights using words that a pre-schooler would use? Grow up.
> 
> 19inchpump, was bumping this thread really necessary? Are you that insecure about yourself that you have to show off your fubu clothes, your white trailer trash ho on a toy bike and your so called tattoos? Nobody cares about you. Go back to school and learn real english. Your wigga language makes you look like an unintelligent fool.


Uh........tha dude works on a oil rig, he makes more money than you ever will.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 16, 2006)

Mods please ban these Pathetic trolls immediately:

Clemson, and Shiznit.


----------



## GFR (Mar 16, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Mods please ban these Pathetic trolls immediately:
> 
> Clemson, and Shiznit.


True story, they are worthless!!!!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 16, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> You are a class act, bro.  You sound very intelligent.
> 
> 
> translation for those who don't speak wiggerbonics:
> ...




 

Yeah, no shit right?
Urban black kids are calling, they want their culture back.


----------



## DICE (Mar 16, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> minus clemson .. how old are you guys? Really? Over 30 years old and your all having e-fights using words that a pre-schooler would use? Grow up.
> 
> 19inchpump, was bumping this thread really necessary? Are you that insecure about yourself that you have to show off your fubu clothes, your white trailer trash ho on a toy bike and your so called tattoos? Nobody cares about you. Go back to school and learn real english. Your wigga language makes you look like an unintelligent fool.




my toy bike was in 2 magazines...fagdog. One day you will grow up and maybe if you work hard like me you too can have toys. I dont need anyone to care about me,and my wigga language? shut up skinny bitch. Is that proper english?


----------



## DICE (Mar 16, 2006)

This might be the best thread ever... Im not sure yet... Ill call shiznits mom and ask if I made him cry...then I will be sure.


----------



## MyK (Mar 16, 2006)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> This might be the best thread ever... Im not sure yet... Ill call shiznits mom and ask if I made him cry...then I will be sure.



oh yeah??  I think its the worst thread ever!!!!


whats up bro???


----------



## DICE (Mar 16, 2006)

myk, what doing? I been working my ass off. Going to Cuba for a couple of weeks for vacation . Other than that, just talking shit and listening to rap. haha.

hows the workouts ? you should see how fat I got this winter, it was awesome, starting my cut for summer when I get back...


----------



## GFR (Mar 16, 2006)

*Best thread nomination of 2005
*

Who Posted? 		Total Posts: 620
 	   	User Name 	Posts   	 		 			19inchpump 		 	 	153   	 		 			god hand 		 	 	57   	 		 			MyK 		 	 	47   	 		 			ForemanRules 		 	 	46   	 		 			THEUNIT(XXL) 		 	 	37   	 		 			min0 lee 		 	 	33   	 		 			clemson357 		 	 	31   	 		 			DontStop 		 	 	23   	 		 			P-funk 		 	 	20   	 		 			MuscleM4n 		 	 	20   	 		 			shiznit2169 		 	 	13   	 		 			Nick+ 		 	 	13   	 		 			Little Wing 		 	 	11   	 		 			AKIRA 		 	 	9   	 		 			PreMier 		 	 	8   	 		 			ihateschoolmt 		 	 	7   	 		 			The Monkey Man 		 	 	7   	 		 			CowPimp 		 	 	6   	 		 			19 inchpump. 		 	 	6   	 		 			turbine5 		 	 	6   	 		 			Cowbell 		 	 	6   	 		 			stonev16 		 	 	5   	 		 			Squaggleboggin 		 	 	5   	 		 			Dale Mabry 		 	 	5   	 		 			goandykid 		 	 	4   	 		 			buildingup 		 	 	4   	 		 			maniclion 		 	 	3   	 		 			Marky 		 	 	2   	 		 			Edmorgan 		 	 	2   	 		 			BigDyl 		 	 	2   	 		 			fufu 		 	 	2   	 		 			HANK-VISSER 		 	 	2   	 		 			IJ300 		 	 	2   	 		 			Rissole 		 	 	1   	 		 			MWpro 		 	 	1   	 		 			SJ69 		 	 	1   	 		 			JayBee 		 	 	1   	 		 			Adrian 		 	 	1   	 		 			ABLQ2 		 	 	1   	 		 			lpz213 		 	 	1   	 		 			IainDaniel 		 	 	1   	 		 			WATTS 		 	 	1   	 		 			ST240 		 	 	1   	 		 			BulkMeUp 		 	 	1   	 		 			namvet 		 	 	1   	 		 			cheesegrater 		 	 	1   	 		 			JOHNYORK 		 	 	1   	 		 			Ranma 		 	 	1   	 		 			fletcher6490 		 	 	1   	 		 			da jock 		 	 	1   	 		 			Cold Iron 		 	 	1   	 		 			Doublebase 		 	 	1   	 		 			myCATpowerlifts 		 	 	1   	 		 			KelJu 		 	 	1   	 		 			Mudge 		 	 	1   	 		 			wastedours 		 	 	1    	 		http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=51305#


----------



## MyK (Mar 16, 2006)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> myk, what doing? I been working my ass off. Going to Cuba for a couple of weeks for vacation . Other than that, just talking shit and listening to rap. haha.
> 
> hows the workouts ? you should see how fat I got this winter, it was awesome, starting my cut for summer when I get back...



not much!

Im all done school, I have a bunch of job opportuntities in the states. Im sitting down with a guy tomorrow and were putting together an application for my tn-1 visa which will allow me to live and work in the states! next step will be the green card!


Im still on a four day cycle at 210 pounds, I cant seem to lose my gut because I party too much! oh well, maybe when I begin working I wont have as much time to booze!

I got that book 48 laws of power, I thumbed through it, gonna read it soon!

have fun in cuba!!!


----------



## DICE (Mar 16, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> not much!
> 
> Im all done school, I have a bunch of job opportuntities in the states. Im sitting down with a guy tomorrow and were putting together an application for my tn-1 visa which will allow me to live and work in the states! next step will be the green card!
> 
> ...




Good, that book will make you a ninja. just dont turn to the darkside..!! I am thinking about going offshore drilling or maybe to South Dakota for work...its tough, but the drilling company will handle most of my visa shit... goodluck man. I hop e you make a mill.


----------



## DICE (Mar 16, 2006)

thread of the year....yes. I agree. im goanna drag it on forever, till it hurts to type cause Im old ..


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 16, 2006)

> Shut it dummy, you act like a three year old every day here.......Pathetic.



Was i talking to you? Get off my ass old man. Go do something else.



> Uh........tha dude works on a oil rig, he makes more money than you ever will.



oil rig?  godhand your pathetic and not even worth arguing against because you still haven't learned basic spelling. Alex vega is even better than you. Go join kefe and flex those biceps bro!



> Mods please ban these Pathetic trolls immediately:
> 
> Clemson, and Shiznit.



EMO PWNED!!!! is that all you ever say?



> True story, they are worthless!!!!



worthless .. u mean posting 200+ times a day isn't worthless? 



> my toy bike was in 2 magazines...fagdog. One day you will grow up and maybe if you work hard like me you too can have toys. I dont need anyone to care about me,and my wigga language? shut up skinny bitch. Is that proper english?



ohhhh it was in two magazines. Not ONE but TWO magazines!! Amazing! Fagdog? Is that a new term?! I'm already satisfied with the life i have now. I'm only 19 and in about 5-10 years, i'll give you a call and see if you need any money. 



> This might be the best thread ever... Im not sure yet... Ill call shiznits mom and ask if I made him cry...then I will be sure.



She told me a dude named 19inchpump never called. Are you sure you didnt call your own mother? 

As for the rest of you, i feel sorry for you guys. Suckin this guys dick cus u think he has it all is pretty sad.


----------



## DICE (Mar 16, 2006)

K your an idiot, ya I work on an oil rig, look it up...I will definately not be needing to call you for money ,kid. By the way, you are only allowed to talk shit once you move out of your parents house. I made up fagdog especially for you. And yes...2 magazines.And Ill still be able to knock you on your ass iin 5 to ten years .Now if you wanna go out tonight I suggest you ask your mom for the car right now cause she was talking like she was going to head over here in a bit...


----------



## god hand (Mar 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Best thread nomination of 2005
> *


Great thread, but "Three pics of my girl friend" Thread kicks ass. I would search for the link, but .....................I dont feel like it.


----------



## MyK (Mar 16, 2006)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Good, that book will make you a ninja. just dont turn to the darkside..!! I am thinking about going offshore drilling or maybe to South Dakota for work...its tough, but the drilling company will handle most of my visa shit... goodluck man. I hop e you make a mill.



you too bro!

remember, its not the destination, Its the journey!


----------



## DICE (Mar 16, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> you too bro!
> 
> remember, its not the destination, Its the journey!


ya no doubt...thats a good one. My destination is shiznits moms trailer....


----------



## god hand (Mar 16, 2006)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> K your an idiot, ya I work on an oil rig,


What type of education do you need to work on an oil rig? I heard its real dangerous, but the money..........its something I'll be willing to do.


----------



## god hand (Mar 16, 2006)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> ya no doubt...thats a good one.* My destination is shiznits moms trailer....*


*
*

Damn that's gotta hurt.


----------



## DICE (Mar 16, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> What type of education do you need to work on an oil rig? I heard its real dangerous, but the money..........its something I'll be willing to do.


none to start... ijust a first aid, h2s , fall safety, tickets. Maybe whimis too. You will start as a leasehand and get moved up until you become a driller, takes time and most people do not stick it out, its like in the top 5 of the hardest jobs in the world , so discovery channel says...Ive had some hard ass days! its also f-ing dangerous, you can lose bodypart about everyday if your not safe . iTSgood if you have a good crew.... just apply you will get a shot if you have those tickets, if you stay you move up pretty quick.


----------



## god hand (Mar 16, 2006)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> none to start... ijust a first aid, h2s , fall safety, tickets. Maybe whimis too. You will start as a leasehand and get moved up until you become a driller, takes time and most people do not stick it out, its like in the *top 5 of the hardest jobs in the world* , so discovery channel says...Ive had some hard ass days! its also* f-ing dangerous, you can lose bodypart about everyday *if your not safe . iTSgood if you have a good crew.... just apply you will get a shot if you have those tickets, if you stay you move up pretty quick.


That's not cool. I throught workin in a Factory was dangerous............I guess not.


----------



## DICE (Mar 16, 2006)

aahhh its all hard who cares . your young, just use your brain...it will be fine, and you will have real good times on days off.. we work 2 weeks straight 12 hour days then 1 week off.. guess what happens on week off....Thats right, we all go over to shiznits house and tag his mom, but we also do other fun stuff .


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 16, 2006)

19inchpump

www.dictionary.com


----------



## DICE (Mar 16, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> 19inchpump
> 
> www.dictionary.com



shitnit 2169


www.skinnymammasboy.com


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 17, 2006)

Ahhh....the love in this thread. 



Clemson you have been Banned from one place for being I quote "a Bitch" had me banned from a another you snitch bitch, and then you start crap with a Mod here.

Go suck your mothers tit boy.


----------



## Skate67 (Mar 17, 2006)

This thread is hilarious.  I heard Alaskan crab fishing was the most dangerous job in the world no?


----------



## MyK (Mar 18, 2006)

ForemanRules


----------



## MyK (Mar 18, 2006)

BigDyl


----------



## DICE (Apr 1, 2006)

K, I'm back..... lets go. I promised this thread would never die... Anyway, I get home from Cuba and get on the computer to check out who might have emailed etc., (looks like I'm in luck, gonna have a bigger penis and a high school diploma in a couple of weeks), and low and behold......I have a private message from none other than my favorite person of all time.....Yup..... the most scariest, meanest, mofo around..... even his screen name strikes fear into little girls and old ladies alike...... the baddest..... no picture having......scary avatar, thinking hes cool.... pissing everyone off........Clemson 357...!!

Apparently, I am a poser. Hmm, I guess it could be argued, but at least I post pics , etc. So Clemson actually private messages me, " hahahah you're a fucking poser"  ..... Im hurt , I gotta tell ya... it damn near killed me to see that my bestest friend on this whole site thinks like that of me. I'm gonna change, eve if its just for him, I promise. K, I lied, Clemson... how is it that you talk so much shit when I know your Mom would not approve? We talked about you, and your problems last night after we made love and were just lying in bed all sweaty smoking a joint. She cares, ....son. She knows its not easy for you , trying to be cool, getting laughed at and generally just sucking a lot of ass, bet dont think for a moment that shes not there for you... except for right now and last night cause shes over here for me...but you get the point right. If theres anything she or I can do to help you with your littel problem let us know, she said she would bump your allowance up to $8 a week, and lend you the car once in a while... If thats not enough and you need her to be around more often, I can tell her she can only come over on Wed nights., which should work good for you seeing as you are in boy scouts until 10 that night anyway.I wish you the best son, we care for you, we are worried about your fasination with gun avatars and that nobody likes you... but we are here for you. And if you mow my lawn this weekend I will give you an extra $3 ...


----------



## Steele20 (Apr 1, 2006)

If people our proud of who they are, that's cool. It's really none of anyone else's damn buisness. So people need to stop being jealous, it's not their fault you hate yourself.


----------



## DICE (Apr 1, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> If people our proud of who they are, that's cool. It's really none of anyone else's damn buisness. So people need to stop being jealous, it's not their fault you hate yourself.


K. good one . Anyway, why dont you actually read the whole post then form an opinion newbie?By the way, I do not hate myself... Actually very much in love with myself.. and have pictures to show why... I love when people just read the topic and then post.... makes them look so very intelligent.....next.


----------



## Steele20 (Apr 1, 2006)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> K. good one . Anyway, why dont you actually read the whole post then form an opinion newbie?By the way, I do not hate myself... Actually very much in love with myself.. and have pictures to show why... I love when people just read the topic and then post.... makes them look so very intelligent.....next.



Didn't know stupidity was a side effect of Roids.


----------



## DICE (Apr 1, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> I'm a little hating bitchass.



Thats nice, and when I am on roids I will tell the world and I will be about 270 lbs, not 230.But good one man, ya really got me.... ok, picture time newbie....lets see what YOU got ....  Man you shoulda got educated before you started to sprout off .... now you are in the same boat as shiznit, and clemson, the most loved people on this board...hahahaha.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 1, 2006)

19inch, lets hear your explanation. How does someone who puts up 225 x 14 also bench 405 x 2.

The answer is: they don't.  you are full of shit.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 1, 2006)

I bench 505 x 3, and 135 x 8.  

I made a million dollars selling wigger-wear in canada, but I still work as a manual laborer, on an oil rig.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 1, 2006)

I made my second million selling ice to eskimos, then took a job as a janitor.


----------



## MyK (Apr 1, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> 19inch, lets hear your explanation. How does someone who puts up 225 x 14 also bench 405 x 2.
> 
> The answer is: they don't.  you are full of shit.



I think you have a crush on 19inchpump!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2006)

clemson=19inchpumps obsession


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 1, 2006)

True Story, looks like clemson is infatuated.


----------



## MyK (Apr 1, 2006)

I dont get it, what does 19inchpump have that I dont have!


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 1, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> I dont get it, what does 19inchpump have that I dont have!





He's all natural... and you juice...


----------



## KelJu (Apr 1, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> 19inch, lets hear your explanation. How does someone who puts up 225 x 14 also bench 405 x 2.
> 
> The answer is: they don't.  you are full of shit.



Actually I can only could only bench 225 x 11 but I could throw up close to 330 when my shoulder fucked up. It is all about what type of muscle fibers you have. I guess years of football and genetics made me 90% fast twitch. So, I believe that pump could be telling the truth.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 1, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Actually I can only could only bench 225 x 11 but I could throw up close to 330 when my shoulder fucked up. It is all about what type of muscle fibers you have. I guess years of football and genetics made me 90% fast twitch. So, I believe that pump could be telling the truth.



yeah.........

hey, I put up 135x10 and 505x1 the other day...


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> hey, I put up 135x10 and 105x1 the other day...


 
Damn! Your almost as strong as Kefe!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 1, 2006)

19inchpump,

The fact that you keep coming back saying the same shit over and over gets really old. All you ever talk about is everyone's mama or your wigga-clothes or how "big" you are and showing off your fake gf on a mini-toy is really pathetic. Whatever happened to your bodybuilding contest at the end of 2005. You're not even close to the bigs. Youll never get there. 

Its so obvious you have problems talkin the same shit online. Go to school and learn something rather than flex your 19inch at an oil rig all day troll.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2006)

lol....this thread is still going on?  this is soooo old.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 1, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> yeah.........
> 
> hey, I put up 135x10 and 505x1 the other day...



You can take what I said or not take it, I don't care. I was mainly just trying to help you out by pointing out a simple fact that some people can bench a high 1RM's, but can't really pump out many reps at 70% of 1RM. It???s just how your body is designed. 

You know I was more or less on your side about most of this, because I think19inchpump is a fake ass wigger. He reminds me of that stupid ass movie, Malibu's Most Wanted or something like that. But now I see why everyone hates you. You took a simple statement and tried to turn it into a personal attack. Lol, what a faggot! Both of you are pathetic, so just get a civil union and go fuck each other in the ass, because you two are a match in heaven.


----------



## DICE (Apr 1, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> 19inchpump,
> Im a little hater, I have one pic of me doing a most muscular where even little girls look big, I hate hard , am still a boy not yet a man , wish I could move out of my parents house and am in love with 19inchpump



Awww, thanks man, nice to admit that stuff, it helps to get it off your chest....by the way, if I am all talk how come I can back up everything with photos? Oh wait, I am probably also a photoshop expert right?! In my free time I  have mastered it and create all these pics. You lack substance little boy. True , you FEEL cool, but just can't quite get there....no matter how much you hate.... racist little bitch. Not to mention I could take you out and spank you anyday, It hurts I know...by the way, my last "mini-bike toy" was in a magazine....and you still have to ask to borrow the car. You love to talk too , kid, except you talk about what you WILL have where as I talk about what I had and do have. Big difference, like your little penis and your boyfriends huge cock.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 1, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Lol, what a faggot!



you know, they did a study and found that people who were openly homophobic are twice as likely to be aroused by gay porn.


----------



## DICE (Apr 1, 2006)

And on another note...I wasnt bragging about my reps, I was actually giving props cause that shit is hard as hell and I respect guys who can put up those reps all day.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 1, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> you know, they did a study and found that people who were openly homophobic are twice as likely to be aroused by gay porn.



Good one dude, that shit was sooooo original. Faggot isn't a term just associative homosexuality anymore; it is reserved for losers now. 
I know gay people that I think are cool people, and I wouldn't consider them faggots. Faggot is a term that seemed to harsh just to describe people that lead a different sexual life than the rest of us heteros, so the term is now given to people like you. You know, people that no one likes. Almost everyone on this board hates you and you keep at it. Wtf dude? Do you like bugging the shit out of people that think you are retarded?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 1, 2006)

> You love to talk too , kid, except you talk about what you WILL have where as I talk about what I had and do have



You're 28. I'm 19. Stick around until i am 28 and i'll show you what i mean. It's called having desire.


----------



## DICE (Apr 1, 2006)

keljus right there clemson, when I say that you are "fagdog" it means I think you are a loser... but you might already know that as I am sure you have been told by many others ...quick think up something witty...and no, your dad can not beat up my dad..ghahahahah


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 1, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Both of you are pathetic, so just get a civil union and go fuck each other in the ass, because you two are a match in heaven.



This makes more sense than anything else I've read in this thread, haha.


----------



## GFR (Apr 1, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> 19inchpump,
> 
> The fact that you keep coming back saying the same shit over and over gets really old. All you ever talk about is everyone's mama or your wigga-clothes or how "big" you are and showing off your fake gf on a mini-toy is really pathetic. Whatever happened to your bodybuilding contest at the end of 2005. You're not even close to the bigs. Youll never get there.
> 
> Its so obvious you have problems talkin the same shit online. Go to school and learn something rather than flex your 19inch at an oil rig all day troll.


*********************Gay post alert**************************


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 1, 2006)

----homos alert----


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *********************Gay post alert**************************


damn, beat me to it.


----------



## DICE (Apr 1, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> You're 28. I'm 19. Stick around until i am 28 and i'll show you what i mean. It's called having desire.




Ok, when I was 19 I bought a condo... my third sportbike, was leasing a benzo , (I know, I didnt own it, but I looked cool) , was taking vacations 4 or 5 times a year, and having an all around great time... Oh, one thing I didnt do was act like a little hater on all the guys I knew that were doing considerably better than me riding around on $100,000 choppers and that owned all their shit, what I did was learn..... and keep my mouth shut. And I will stick around until your 28, and I hope you do great.... but right now you are so focused on hating on me and am haveing wayy to much fun. Man,I wish everyone was fucking loaded, then we could all just have a good time..... no hate from me...I give respect easily when its earned, and thats why I am where I am today. word.


----------



## DICE (Apr 1, 2006)

hey lexus... you're into the low weight high rep thing huh? j/k , look at your sig....225 rows with 7 lbs, thats intense man...and yes...shiznit is gay, his mom and I have been talking and I convinced her its ok, as long as hes healthy thats all that matters.


----------



## DICE (Apr 1, 2006)

k, my gf is on her way over...gonna go now. But I will be back,feel free to talk shit while I am away. Adios.


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 1, 2006)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> *hey lexus... you're into the low weight high rep thing huh? j/k , look at your sig....225 rows with 7 lbs, thats intense man*...and yes...shiznit is gay, his mom and I have been talking and I convinced her its ok, as long as hes healthy thats all that matters.


 shit, i got that mixed up. Lemme go change that shit.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 1, 2006)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Ok, when I was 19 I bought a condo... my third sportbike, was leasing a benzo , (I know, I didnt own it, but I looked cool) , was taking vacations 4 or 5 times a year, and having an all around great time... Oh, one thing I didnt do was act like a little hater on all the guys I knew that were doing considerably better than me riding around on $100,000 choppers and that owned all their shit, what I did was learn..... and keep my mouth shut. And I will stick around until your 28, and I hope you do great.... but right now you are so focused on hating on me and am haveing wayy to much fun. Man,I wish everyone was fucking loaded, then we could all just have a good time..... no hate from me...I give respect easily when its earned, and thats why I am where I am today. word.



Shiznit is working on getting an education right now I believe.  Something that you need very badly.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 1, 2006)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Ok, when I was 19 I bought a condo... my third sportbike, was leasing a benzo , (I know, I didnt own it, but I looked cool) , was taking vacations 4 or 5 times a year, and having an all around great time... Oh, one thing I didnt do was act like a little hater on all the guys I knew that were doing considerably better than me riding around on $100,000 choppers and that owned all their shit, what I did was learn..... and keep my mouth shut. And I will stick around until your 28, and I hope you do great.... but right now you are so focused on hating on me and am haveing wayy to much fun. Man,I wish everyone was fucking loaded, then we could all just have a good time..... no hate from me...I give respect easily when its earned, and thats why I am where I am today. word.



You know what pump, that's great to hear. I mean it, really. Just for your information, i dont live with my parents. I live on my own and i am in college getting an education. I also have a girlfriend of two years and we are having the time of our life. I'm currently majoring in electrical engineering with a minor in business studies and i am only a freshman. Already got 4.0 gpa two straight quarters and currently halfway through the third quarter before summer break. I take vacations as well. I was just in florida for a week at the beginning of march. 

To say that i am a hater and need to learn is absurd. I am always constantly learning from people who are intelligent that have constructive advice. Whether it is getting help when i am struggling in class, reading books, or getting advice from experienced people on the boards about weightlifting, i will never stop learning. Unfortunately, you are not intelligent. You are an egotistical, self-centered asshole who only cares about yourself. You brag about all these things you have and what a luxurious life you are having. Honestly, why do you feel the need to talk so much shit on a bodybuilding forum? I mean, if i was in your shoes .. i'd be using my spare time doing other important things than to brag about my life to people on the internet. I'm not bashing you because i am a "hater". I did that because what you say is unnecessary. Grow up.

Everyone has their own dreams in life. Nobody thinks the same. One person may want to be a pro athlete, another a journalist or another may want to be an artist. Not everyone is aiming to be filthy rich and buy fancy cars and go on vacations year round. Because i am knowledgeable in my major, i am an intermediate when it comes to weightlifting. Weightlifting is part of my life and it helps me get through the day. If it wasn't for some of the members on these boards, i'd probably still be the skinny guy i used to be a year ago. Everyone is different in their own way.

Take my advice and just let it go. Be proud of what you accomplished and what you have. Bragging about it to other people just makes you unintelligent and a loser. You sound like a 5th grader with your constant mom jokes. 

Don't bother respond. I am done with you.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2006)

that is the only contribution I have to this thread so far.

that says it all.

it goes along right with the title of the thread.  As to which I hope you are asking yourself the question....."why are skinny people so proud of their abs?"....that was the original intent of the thread.


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 1, 2006)

Don't hate.... Participate.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Don't hate.... Participate.



i thought i was participating?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 1, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that is the only contribution I have to this thread so far.
> 
> that says it all.
> 
> it goes along right with the title of the thread.  As to which I hope you are asking yourself the question....."why are skinny people so proud of their abs?"....that was the original intent of the thread.



I'll answer just for the hell of it. Everyone is proud of their own thing. Skinny guys can be proud of their abs. Big guys can be proud of chest or biceps. Someone else can be proud of their legs. I'm proud of myself when i accomplish difficult challenges that comes across me in life.

Who cares what other people think? Seriously, if i saw someone flexing his bicep in the mirror and he was proud of it .. it's not like i would go home, log in, and post a new thread "Why are guys so proud of flexing their biceps?"

Sure, we can laugh and talk behind people's backs with our buddies because it's funny but if you let it get to you when you're so aggravated by it, you have problems. Insecure? Possibly.

So to sum up the "original" poster of the thread, why are you so proud of your calves? Why are you so proud of your cars? Why are you so proud of tattoos? See where i'm going with this.

Who the fuck cares


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 1, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i thought i was participating?



Question for you p-funk. What are you proud of?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I'll answer just for the hell of it. Everyone is proud of their own thing. Skinny guys can be proud of their abs. Big guys can be proud of chest or biceps. Someone else can be proud of their legs. I'm proud of myself when i accomplish difficult challenges that comes across me in life.
> 
> Who cares what other people think? Seriously, if i saw someone flexing his bicep in the mirror and he was proud of it .. it's not like i would go home, log in, and post a new thread "Why are guys so proud of flexing their biceps?"
> 
> ...





yes exactly....I agree.  Be proud of what you have.  be proud of things you can do and the things you have accomplished because they are what make you you.


But, i think you missed the original intent of my post.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Shiznit is working on getting an education right now I believe.  Something that you need very badly.




Don't take sides now.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Question for you p-funk. What are you proud of?




i am not really proud of anything.  that is why i am always trying to get better.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 1, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i am not really proud of anything.  that is why i am always trying to get better.





There is "something" you should be proud of P.  You showed it to me that one time...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 1, 2006)

> But, i think you missed the original intent of my post.



ok then, i guess skinny guys are proud of their abs because girls dig guys with abs so they can touch them and laugh and giggle at how "rock hard" they are .. thats pretty much it.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 1, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> ok then, i guess skinny guys are proud of their abs because girls dig guys with abs so they can touch them and laugh and giggle at how "rock hard" they are .. thats pretty much it.





teehee


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> ok then, i guess skinny guys are proud of their abs because girls dig guys with abs so they can touch them and laugh and giggle at how "rock hard" they are .. thats pretty much it.




no dude......


look at the picture!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> There is "something" you should be proud of P.  You showed it to me that one time...




calm down.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 1, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> calm down.


----------



## GFR (Apr 1, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> You know what pump, that's great to hear. I mean it, really. Just for your information,* i dont live with my parents. I live on my own and i am in college getting an education. I also have a girlfriend of two years and we are having the time of our life. I'm currently majoring in electrical engineering with a minor in business studies and i am only a freshman. Already got 4.0 gpa two straight quarters and currently halfway through the third quarter before summer break. I take vacations as well. I was just in florida for a week at the beginning of march. *


Mommy and Daddy pay for that college so you are just the same as a baby living at home son.......dump the chick son!!!! at 19 you should be having fun


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Mommy and Daddy pay for that college so you are just the same as a baby living at home son.......dump the chick son!!!! at 19 you should be having fun




True Story, plus sis goes to Harvard = parents $$$$$$$


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 1, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i thought i was participating?


lol, yes you were.
that goes for the other haters. P-Funk not included.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Mommy and Daddy pay for that college so you are just the same as a baby living at home son.......dump the chick son!!!! at 19 you should be having fun



actually, i am paying for myself. What do you know about me? Nothing.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 1, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> actually, i am paying for myself. What do you know about me? Nothing.





Your parents make 200K+ a year, SON!


----------



## KelJu (Apr 1, 2006)

Jesus christ this thread has a lot of leg on it.


----------



## GFR (Apr 1, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> *actually, i am paying for mysel*f. What do you know about me? Nothing.





Right son


----------



## GFR (Apr 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Your parents make 200K+ a year, SON!


Who would have guessed he was a spoild rich kid


----------



## goandykid (Apr 1, 2006)

Topolo just rubbed one out


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 1, 2006)

I win.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 1, 2006)

Foreman, you seem to have a lot of hate on me lately. I mean, before it was just me and you going back and forth in a fun game but lately i havent done anything to you. You're following me around quoting everything i say. What's the matter? Did i say something that finally got to you? I hope i didn't offend you and hurt your feelings. Seek some help before you commit suicide. I'm worried about you. Your post count is increasing at an alarming rate so it must be an obsession. Obsessive Compulsive Disorder perhaps? Tough old man got over it. He and I are cool now. Same as godhand. Why can't we be friends?


----------



## GFR (Apr 1, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Foreman, you seem to have a lot of hate on me lately. I mean, before it was just me and you going back and forth in a fun game but lately i havent done anything to you. You're following me around quoting everything i say. What's the matter? Did i say something that finally got to you? I hope i didn't offend you and hurt your feelings. Seek some help before you commit suicide. I'm worried about you. Your post count is increasing at an alarming rate so it must be an obsession. Obsessive Compulsive Disorder perhaps? Tough old man got over it. He and I are cool now. Same as godhand. Why can't we be friends?


It's all your fault and you know it son.....now go ask daddy for some money


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> It's all your fault and you know it son.....now go ask daddy for some money




True Story, dad makes 400k+ on wall street.


----------



## god hand (Apr 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes exactly....I agree.  Be proud of what you have.  be proud of things you can do and the things you have accomplished because they are what make you you.
> 
> 
> But, i think you missed the original intent of my post.


I didnt


----------



## Steele20 (Apr 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> It's all your fault and you know it son.....now go ask daddy for some money



No need to hate on the people who have more money than you.


----------



## MyK (Apr 2, 2006)

this one time, I blew a big load, and it flew on my shirt!


----------



## god hand (Apr 2, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Foreman, you seem to have a lot of hate on me lately. I mean, before it was just me and you going back and forth in a fun game but lately i havent done anything to you. You're following me around quoting everything i say. What's the matter? Did i say something that finally got to you? I hope i didn't offend you and hurt your feelings. Seek some help before you commit suicide. I'm worried about you. Your post count is increasing at an alarming rate so it must be an obsession. Obsessive Compulsive Disorder perhaps? Tough old man got over it. He and I are cool now. *Same as godhand*. Why can't we be friends?


It really dont sound like you had to much trouble in your life. If you've never had trouble in your life, how can you tell someone what to do to make there's better? Stop comparing people lives to yours.


2 years with the same chick? That better be one baaaaaaad bitch son.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 2, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Foreman, you seem to have a lot of hate on me lately.... You're following me around quoting everything i say. What's the matter? ...



no, thats just the new trend.  Min0, foreman, BigDyl and 19inch all spend their time following people from thread to thread....


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 2, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> no, thats just the new trend. Min0, foreman, BigDyl and 19inch all spend their time following people from thread to thread....


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 2, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> It really dont sound like you had to much trouble in your life. If you've never had trouble in your life, how can you tell someone what to do to make there's better? Stop comparing people lives to yours.
> 
> 
> 2 years with the same chick? That better be one baaaaaaad bitch son.



Godhand, I don't understand why you are teaming up with 19inchpump, seeing as you ARE the skinny person with abs he was making fun of.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 2, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Godhand, I don't understand why you are teaming up with 19inchpump, seeing as you ARE the skinny person with abs he was making fun of.


 
Let it go Clemson....let it go.........


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> I didnt




hey gothand.  how are you doing?  long time no see.

I am glad you understtod my original post.  glad someone understood it!


----------



## god hand (Apr 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hey gothand.  how are you doing?  long time no see.
> 
> I am glad you understtod my original post.  glad someone understood it!


I understand your attitude plus your a mod. That's why you move "this thread" from training to open chat. The thread has been 110% off topic for the last thirty pages. You should close it, but I guess you just wanna laugh huh?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> I understand your attitude plus your a mod. That's why you move "this thread" from training to open chat. The thread has been 110% off topic for the last thirty pages. You should close it, but I guess you just wanna laugh huh?



I can't close it.  I am not a moderator of the open chat forum so it is not up to me.

this thread is nothing but people bashing on eachother.

I really don't think you understood my post though.


----------



## god hand (Apr 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Let it go Clemson....let it go.........


----------



## god hand (Apr 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I can't close it.  I am not a moderator of the open chat forum so it is not up to me.
> 
> this thread is nothing but people bashing on eachother.
> 
> I really don't think you understood my post though.





			
				P-funk said:
			
		

>



^^^^^^^^^^^^^This pic could mean so many things. For me it sums up this entire thread.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^This pic could mean so many things. For me it sums up this entire thread.




lol...it certainly does.


that is 19inchpumps pic.


----------



## MyK (Apr 2, 2006)

what is the pic? all I see is a red X


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> what is the pic? all I see is a red X




you can't see pics.  you can't open links.  you need a new fucking computer bro.


----------



## MyK (Apr 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you can't see pics.  you can't open links.  you need a new fucking computer bro.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 2, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> what is the pic? all I see is a red X


 
Check your zone alarm settings and allow IM images


----------



## MyK (Apr 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Check your zone alarm settings and allow IM images


I see all the other pics, just not that one!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 2, 2006)

Me too.... and I am on a brand new puter


----------



## god hand (Apr 2, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Me too.... and I am on a brand new puter


Its because you and Myk are possessed!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 2, 2006)

I see that


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 2, 2006)

Here's the pic you can't see.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 2, 2006)

is that bigdyl?


----------



## MyK (Apr 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Here's the pic you can't see.



 .........................


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 2, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> is that bigdyl?


 
 

When I first saw it he was the first person to come to mind.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2006)

i thought it was 19inchpump


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 2, 2006)

My papa will not give me a peny for college or anything period.


----------



## Steele20 (Apr 2, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> My papa will not give me a peny for college or anything period.



that suck's.


----------



## GFR (Apr 2, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> No need to hate on the people who have more money than you.


I don't hate his daddy


----------



## GFR (Apr 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Let it go Clemson....let it go.........


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I don't hate his daddy



Not my fault i am fortunate to have caring parents who make a lot of dough. However, i'm not spoiled and i work for my own money because that is just how i am. Hard work pays off.

Come to think about it, i probably have more money than you.


----------



## GFR (Apr 2, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Not my fault i am fortunate to have caring parents who make a lot of dough. However, i'm not spoiled and i work for my own money because that is just how i am. Hard work pays off.
> 
> Come to think about it, i probably have more money than you.


My Parents are millionaires but they did not spoil me, too bad your parents didn't have the good sence to make you work for the good things in life. In the end you will have less than you could have because you are spoiled. If you did have more money than I do I would be calling you 19inchpump...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> My Parents are millionaires but they did not spoil me, *too bad your parents didn't have the good sence to make you work for the good things in life. In the end you will have less than you could have because you are spoiled.* If you did have more money than I do I would be calling you 19inchpump...



did u not read my post you moron? I told you i work for my own money. I dont ask them for money. I have enough in my bank to buy my own house and my own car. But i dont need to yet. Just working on getting my education. Im still young. Hell, ive been saving a little for retirement already. I'm smart by planning ahead unlike most idiots who dont save until they are deep in debt. 

I love how you act like u know me. You do not know shit. Jealousy is building up isnt it? Get off my ass and go play with your boyfriends. Have a nice life.


----------



## GFR (Apr 2, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> did u not read my post you moron? I told you i work for my own money. I dont ask them for money. I have enough in my bank to buy my own house and my own car. But i dont need to yet. Just working on getting my education. Im still young. Hell, ive been saving a little for retirement already. I'm smart by planning ahead unlike most idiots who dont save until they are deep in debt.
> 
> I love how you act like u know me. You do not know shit. Jealousy is building up isnt it? Get off my ass and go play with your boyfriends. Have a nice life.


I'm sure you have a part time low paying job son, all kids do so don't act like that is some big accomplishment.....now go ask daddy to pay your bills.


----------



## Nick+ (Apr 2, 2006)

the venom and hate on this thread!


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 2, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> did u not read my post you moron? I told you i work for my own money. I dont ask them for money. I have enough in my bank to buy my own house and my own car. But i dont need to yet. Just working on getting my education. Im still young. Hell, ive been saving a little for retirement already. I'm smart by planning ahead unlike most idiots who dont save until they are deep in debt.
> 
> I love how you act like u know me. You do not know shit. Jealousy is building up isnt it? Get off my ass and go play with your boyfriends. Have a nice life.


Stop adding fuel to the fire Son. If you don't quit this shit, I know Foreman never will. He makes a living out of arguying and making fun of kids like you... So be the smarter man and quit the shit!!!


----------



## goandykid (Apr 2, 2006)

Why do people feel the need to justify themselves or their actions on an  *internet forum*? Lets try to focus on the big picture here...topolo jsut rubbed one out.


----------



## Nick+ (Apr 2, 2006)

goandykid said:
			
		

> Why do people feel the need to justify themselves or their actions on an  *internet forum*? Lets try to focus on the big picture here...topolo jsut rubbed one out.



the big picture being weight training/lifting-bodybuilding?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 2, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Stop adding fuel to the fire Son. If you don't quit this shit, I know Foreman never will. He makes a living out of arguying and making fun of kids like you... So be the smarter man and quit the shit!!!



you are absolutely right. Foreman isn't even worth anyone's time. Just a fake.


----------



## GFR (Apr 2, 2006)

goandykid said:
			
		

> Why do people feel the need to justify themselves or their actions on an  *internet forum*? Lets try to focus on the big picture here...topolo jsut rubbed one out.


you are absolutely right shiznit2169. Isn't even worth anyone's time. Just a spoild brat that can only bench 205 .


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 2, 2006)

Keep on hating foreman. Soak it all in buddy .. release the anger. I hope you turn out well.


----------



## GFR (Apr 2, 2006)

Sorry, is it 215 now


----------



## Nick+ (Apr 2, 2006)

bloody hell you two, stop it.........


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2006)

why are rich people proud of their money?


----------



## goandykid (Apr 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why are rich people proud of their money?




I would be.


----------



## GFR (Apr 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why are rich people proud of their money?


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=1307521#post1307521


----------



## Nick+ (Apr 2, 2006)

goandykid said:
			
		

> I would be.



me too!


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 2, 2006)

I've seen enough....
I'm closing this thread.!!!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Apr 2, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> I've seen enough....
> I'm closing this thread.!!!




Nope...


----------



## carlito cool (Apr 2, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> 19inch, lets hear your explanation. How does someone who puts up 225 x 14 also bench 405 x 2.
> 
> The answer is: they don't.  you are full of shit.




i bet i could out benchand um clemson suck i kno this cuz hey i'm from SC


----------



## Nick+ (Apr 2, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> I've seen enough....
> I'm closing this thread.!!!



Caught me out nicely , big jap car fan!


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 2, 2006)

lol. gets em everytime....


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 2, 2006)

carlito cool said:
			
		

> i bet i could out benchand um clemson suck i kno this cuz hey i'm from SC



....



'yo, yor skool sux and i no dis' cause i be from there and i dropped outa skool in foorth grade cause i already smart enuf.'


----------



## carlito cool (Apr 2, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 'yo, yor skool sux and i no dis' cause i be from there and i dropped outa skool in foorth grade cause i already smart enuf.'




want me to come whoop your ass


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 2, 2006)

carlito cool said:
			
		

> want me to come whoop your ass


GAY, HOMO, QUEER!!!


----------



## carlito cool (Apr 2, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> GAY, HOMO, QUEER!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 2, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 'yo, yor skool sux and i no dis' cause i be from there and i dropped outa skool in foorth grade cause i already smart enuf.'


 
Yet another friend Clemson makes.


----------



## GFR (Apr 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Yet another friend Clemson makes.


Can you think of one persone here that likes him  I can't


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 2, 2006)

maybe one day i will have 31,000 posts and also have a feeling of accomplishment because people on an anonymous internet forum 'like' me.


----------



## GFR (Apr 2, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> maybe one day i will have 31,000 posts and also have a feeling of accomplishment because people on an anonymous internet forum 'like' me.


I doubt you will accomplish anything at all in any part of your life son , and it is clear you will never have a friend....Pathetic.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Can you think of one persone here that likes him  I can't


 
I think maybe 2 or 3 and I am combining all other web forums.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I doubt you will accomplish anything at all in any part of your life son , and it is clear you will never have a friend....Pathetic.




True Story


----------



## god hand (Apr 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Just a spoild brat that can only bench 205 .


ONLY 205? AND YOUR LIKE 180? PATHETIC!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 2, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> ONLY 205? AND YOUR LIKE 180? PATHETIC!



pssst ... godhand

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1307589&postcount=14

Dont believe anything foreman says. Hes a disgrace to society.


----------



## GFR (Apr 2, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Dont believe anything foreman says. Hes a disgrace to society.


True Story.....How did you know about that 


On a side note a 245x3 max after only one year of lifting is damn good, it took me 2 1/2 years to hit that, but I was only 15 at the time I did.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2006)

why are people with motorcycles proud of their motorcycles?


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why are people with motorcycles proud of their motorcycles?



I want a motorcycle.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I want a motorcycle.



19inchcunt has one.


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 19inchcunt has one.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 19inchcunt has one.



no, 19inchwigger has a baby blue fagcycle.  I want a harley.  2006 XL sportster 1200c.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> no, 19inchwigger has a baby blue fagcycle.  I want a harley.  2006 XL sportster 1200c.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 2, 2006)

19inchposer.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2006)

19inch405x2but224x14bencher


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2006)

yo dawg, why you be hatin'? Yo, you wish you had the life like i gots yo.  I be a 3rd grade drop dat can't speak english but i be chillin' in my pad wit bitches and my bike.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yo dawg, why you be hatin'? Yo, you wish you had the life like i gots yo.  I be a 3rd grade drop dat can't speak english but i be chillin' in my pad wit bitches and my bike.




C'mon P, don't sink to our level.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2006)

my question is.....at 6'0" and 230lbs and looking at the pics of him he is really fucking skinng!  6'0 and 230 is fucking pussy shit compared to the guys that I know who are 6' and rocking closer to 300.  What a poser.  What a fucking bitch.  hahahhahaha.  I hate people that need to front to validate themselves.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> C'mon P, don't sink to our level.




I want to play in open chat tonight so shut it butthead.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 19inchcunt has one.



 
19inchcunt, that is good shit!


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have to give credit to 19inchplump, it takes a lot of work ethic to sell 'urban-wear' in Canada, AND work on an oil rig.


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> my question is.....at 6'0" and 230lbs and looking at the pics of him he is really fucking skinng!  6'0 and 230 is fucking pussy shit compared to the guys that I know who are 6' and rocking closer to 300.  What a poser.  What a fucking bitch.  hahahhahaha.  I hate people that need to front to validate themselves.


Exactly what I thought when I looked at his pics. Punkass poser.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I have to give credit to 19inchplump, it takes a lot of work ethic to sell 'urban-wear' in Canada, AND work on an oil rig.




I wonder if he goes to the gym in a velour FUBU jump suit....


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> my question is.....at 6'0" and 230lbs and looking at the pics of him he is really fucking skinng!  6'0 and 230 is fucking pussy shit compared to the guys that I know who are 6' and rocking closer to 300.  What a poser.  What a fucking bitch.  hahahhahaha.  I hate people that need to front to validate themselves.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Exactly what I thought when I looked at his pics. Punkass poser.




that is what you thought when you looked at his pictures?

i thought.....19inchretard?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>




yea...lol....230....I give that guy 180 soaking wet.


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 2, 2006)

I wonder if his grandma was taking the pic while he was flicking her off.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2006)

nice tats also......man....this guy puts his shirt on and he wreak wigger......the shirt comes off and we have a 160lb white trash piece of shit drinking genny cream ale and flicking off his grandmother.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 2, 2006)

damn pfunk, whats gotten into you? Welcome to "Bullshit Chat" where gossip spreads around like wildfire


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> damn pfunk, whats gotten into you? Welcome to "Bullshit Chat" where gossip spreads around like wildfire




1) I am bored

2) this thread has gone on for so long and I never said anything in it as much as I wanted to.  I just kept it quit.  I can't resist though.  this guy is such a piece of shit I just had to get it out there.  I fucking can't stand people like this.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 2, 2006)

P-funk versus 19-inch pump, CAGE MATCH....


Who will win?

Tune in to find out...


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> P-funk versus 19-inch pump, CAGE MATCH....
> 
> 
> Who will win?
> ...




I would defenitly win.  that guy is like 120lbs.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> P-funk versus 19-inch pump, CAGE MATCH....
> 
> 
> Who will win?
> ...


After that it's you and I you BigPussy!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2006)

i would also win because he is nothing but a poser.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 2, 2006)

be careful though, wiggers generally don't like to fight one-on-one, man-to-man.  They try to get their wigger friends to help them jump you.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> After that it's you and I you BigPussy!




Sounds fun.


Hope you can handle my Emo Jitsu.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 2, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> be careful though, wiggers generally don't like to fight one-on-one, man-to-man.  They try to get their wigger friends to help them jump you.



aka foreman, godhand, bigdyl, myk, and every other dick rider on these forums

thats right people, im calling you out. WHO WANTS TO FIGHT!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> be careful though, wiggers generally don't like to fight one-on-one, man-to-man.  They try to get their wigger friends to help them jump you.




I'll run circles around those kids.  It is hard to move when you have your pants half off your ass.


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 2, 2006)

I call for a no-holds-barred match.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 2, 2006)

True Story, too bad I'm the only one that can actually fight here.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I'll run circles around those kids.  It is hard to move when you have your pants half off your ass.



plus, when he tries to swing his nipple rings will get caught on his wifebeater.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea...lol....230....I give that guy 180 soaking wet.



I am 215, and I am a shitload stronger than him plus I am fatter. 
I give him props on his BF%, but that is all he has that I would want from him.


----------



## GFR (Apr 2, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Foreman, you seem to have a lot of hate on me lately. I mean, before it was just me and you going back and forth in a fun game but lately *i havent done anything to you.* You're *following me around* quoting everything i say. What's the matter? Did i say something that finally got to you? I hope i didn't offend you and hurt your feelings. Seek some help before you commit suicide. I'm worried about you. Your post count is increasing at an alarming rate so it must be an obsession. Obsessive Compulsive Disorder perhaps? Tough old man got over it. He and I are cool now. Same as godhand. Why can't we be friends?






			
				shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> aka foreman, godhand, bigdyl, myk, and every other dick rider on these forums
> 
> thats right people, im calling you out. WHO WANTS TO FIGHT!


Case and point.....again.


----------



## god hand (Apr 3, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I wonder if he goes to the gym in a *velour FUBU* jump suit....


Youre good, very good. Only if you knew how many black people would laugh at that. Maybe you need to be on Comicview


----------



## god hand (Apr 3, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I would defenitly win.  that guy is like 120lbs.


UH..........arent you like 180?


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 3, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> UH..........arent you like 180?


Don't make me slap you Boy!


----------



## god hand (Apr 3, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> aka foreman, *godhand*, bigdyl, myk, and every other dick rider on these forums
> 
> thats right people, im calling you out. WHO WANTS TO FIGHT!


Easy there prick!  






Before I start posting pics of you and your girlfriend for 2 years


----------



## god hand (Apr 3, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Don't make me slap you Boy!


Dont make me deport your ass muchacho! With your dumbass saying whites make up 25% of the country!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 3, 2006)

Godhand, what's pathetic is that 19inch is making fun of guys who are skinny and have only abs in which they are proud of and you are riding his dick especially since you are one of those SKINNY GUYS WITH NOTHING BUT ABS


----------



## GFR (Apr 3, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Godhand, what's pathetic is that 19inch is making fun of guys who are skinny and have only abs in which they are proud of and you are riding his dick especially since you are one of those SKINNY GUYS WITH NOTHING BUT ABS


By his pics I think he looks more muscular than you do. But then again both of you are tiny bitches.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> By his pics I think he looks more muscular than you do. But then again both of you are tiny bitches.



Was i talking to you? Those pics were taken over the summer. I'm bigger now. I'd rather be the way i am now than to be a fat fuck like you who has no balls to show any pics except for an arm pic.


----------



## GFR (Apr 3, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Was i talking to you? Those pics were taken over the summer. I'm bigger now. I'd rather be the way i am now than to be a fat fuck like you who has no balls to show any pics except for an arm pic.


I have said many times I am not even cloes to cut up, hell I have said I'm a bit fat. Unlike you I tell the truth and admit my faults.....your tiny, big deal...get over it son.

I can go on a 10 week diet and get leaner than you.....it will take you 5 years and some new genetics to get as big as I am when I'm out of shape son.


----------



## god hand (Apr 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> By his pics I think he looks more muscular than you do. But then again both of you are tiny bitches.


True and true. I was I had a good camera because I would show you shiznit the definition of ripped!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## god hand (Apr 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have said many times I am not even cloes to cut up, hell I have said I'm a bit fat. Unlike you I tell the truth and admit my faults.....your tiny, big deal...get over it son.
> 
> I can go on a 10 week diet and get leaner than you.....it will take you 5 years and some *new genetics* to get as big as I am when I'm out of shape son.


Ouch!!!! That's gotta hurt!


----------



## god hand (Apr 3, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

>


What are you laughing at? Your 15% body fat? Your 2 abs that show? Or is it that patheitc little cut you call your tricep?


----------



## fletcher6490 (Apr 3, 2006)

I will destroy anyone on this message board.


----------



## god hand (Apr 3, 2006)

For you to be the size you are and have the definition you got, shows youre nothing, but a *bitch* in the weight room. 

And I mean that literally


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have said many times I am not even cloes to cut up, hell I have said I'm a bit fat. Unlike you I tell the truth and admit my faults.....your tiny, big deal...get over it son.
> 
> I can go on a 10 week diet and get leaner than you.....it will take you 5 years and some new genetics to get as big as I am when I'm out of shape son.



I love how you edited your post just to add that. Do you realize how fast my metabolism is? I mean .. when i cut, i get ripped easily. Not hard at all. But that is not my goal right now. I am bulking and it would definitely not take 5 years. I will get to 200-210 pounds by the end of the summer and then cut. Also, when i bulk i never get fat. Ya, im lucky but sorry that's just the way it is "son".

Also .. my genetics are somewhat good. I mean, i used to be really skinny *cough* like godhand *cough* and i easily gained mass and got a hell of a lot stronger in only 6 months. I'm not saying i'm big or anything, i still have a lot of work to do but what you're saying is wrong.

Foreman .. just look at yourself. A big fat motherfucker. You're worthless. Stop acting like you're all intelligent and better than everybody else. You're not. You're just a loser who likes to pick fights with people online. It's your life. 

As for godhand, you're ripped because of your genetics. I mean look at your pecs .. they're like inside out. You got nothing. What do you bench? Like 155? Go flex your bicep more cus you're a wannabe just like KEFE.


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 3, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Go flex your bicep more cus you're a wannabe just like *KEFE*.


Oh Fuck no. Under any circumstances Please do not bring KEFE into this. I am sure he benches waaaaaay more then you could at 12. Please don't disrespect him Son, he got none to do wit this.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 3, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> What are you laughing at? Your 15% body fat? Your 2 abs that show? Or is it that patheitc little cut you call your tricep?



I'm laughing at what an uneducated fool you are. Go to school. You're nothing. Go join KEFE's club and do half reps all day and flex your biceps. You need to bulk .. bad. I could very easily go out in the streets and find 10 black kids who do nothing but smoke crack that have a ripped body.


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 3, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Dont make me deport your ass muchacho! With your dumbass saying whites make up 25% of the country!


you think I am Mexican don't you? That's cruelty to animals.... I did nothing to you. Bitch, never diss me like that again, skinny punkass bitch.


----------



## GFR (Apr 3, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I love how you edited your post just to add that. Do you realize how fast my metabolism is? I mean .. when i cut, i get ripped easily. Not hard at all. But that is not my goal right now. I am bulking and it would definitely not take 5 years. I will get to 200-210 pounds by the end of the summer and then cut. Also, when i bulk i never get fat. Ya, im lucky but sorry that's just the way it is "son".
> 
> Also .. my genetics are somewhat good. I mean, i used to be really skinny *cough* like godhand *cough* and i easily gained mass and got a hell of a lot stronger in only 6 months. I'm not saying i'm big or anything, i still have a lot of work to do but what you're saying is wrong.
> 
> ...


I agree I am not better than everyone, but I am much better than you son. You are 20 and can't even bench 275....pathetic. I benched that my freshman year of high school, son when you have a build better than a 14 year old boy let us know. All you have is excuses and all you do is bash people bigger, stronger or more rippen than you.....*you son are very insecure.*


----------



## fletcher6490 (Apr 3, 2006)

You guys are all crazy as hell.  I have an idea, lets make fun of that douche bag KONAN.  

I'll start...That wigger KONAN is built like a 12 year old and he is definetely GAY.

Your turn GOD HAND...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree I am not better than everyone, but I am much better than you son. You are 20 and can't even bench 275....pathetic. I benched that my freshman year of high school, son when you have a build better than a 14 year old boy let us know. All you have is excuses and all you do is bash people bigger, stronger or more rippen than you.....*you son are very insecure.*



Who cares how much one person can bench. I have a body of an ectomorph. I've only been lifting for like 10 months. My max of 155 a year ago is now at 245 x 3. That is not bad in my book. Do you realize how many kids my age can barely even do 185? Hell, they can barely even do 155. I dont give a shit about numbers. You're a big guy and obviously have more strength so of course you're gonna put up big numbers. Good for you, do you want a cookie or something?


----------



## GFR (Apr 3, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Who cares how much one person can bench. I have a body of an ectomorph. I've only been lifting for like 10 months. My max of 155 a year ago is now at 245 x 3. That is not bad in my book. Do you realize how many kids my age can barely even do 185? Hell, they can barely even do 155. I dont give a shit about numbers. You're a big guy and obviously have more strength so of course you're gonna put up big numbers. Good for you, *do you want a cookie or something?*


This proves I want a cookie  "Foreman .. just look at yourself. A big fat motherfucker. You're worthless". 


And I told you on another thread your bench was good for a guy who had only trained for a year ( you have been posting here for 13 months so I assume you have been lifting a year and not just 10 months) .


----------



## god hand (Apr 3, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I love how you edited your post just to add that. Do you realize how fast my metabolism is? I mean .. when i cut, i get ripped easily. Not hard at all. But that is not my goal right now. I am bulking and it would definitely not take 5 years. I will get to 200-210 pounds by the end of the summer and then cut. Also, when i bulk i never get fat. Ya, im lucky but sorry that's just the way it is "son".
> 
> Also .. my genetics are somewhat good. I mean, i used to be really skinny *cough* like godhand *cough* and i easily gained mass and got a hell of a lot stronger in only 6 months. I'm not saying i'm big or anything, i still have a lot of work to do but what you're saying is wrong.
> 
> ...




First off prick, Foreman brags and talks shit because he used to bench 400 pounds, something you will never do. #2 niceguy on campus, u shouldnt be talking down on a 12 year old you fucking bully. And finally you lacross playing sum bitch, if we were standing side by side in a gym and you asked 10 girls "who's body look better mine or his", 9 out of 10 will say "GODS HAND!"


----------



## god hand (Apr 3, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> you think I am Mexican don't you? That's cruelty to animals.... I did nothing to you. Bitch, never diss me like that again, skinny punkass bitch.


You said you were Mexican and you threaten to slap me?


----------



## god hand (Apr 3, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> . Do you realize how many kids my age can barely even do 185? Hell, they can barely even do 155.


That's not the ? The ? is, DO YOU REALIZE HOW MANY KIDS YOUR AGE THAT DO WORKOUT CAN DO 185!


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I can go on a 10 week diet and get leaner than you.....it will take you 5 years and some new genetics to get as big as I am when I'm out of shape son.



Hes 20, you are 38.  As for benching 275, at 170 lbs that would be 161% of his bodyweight.  Can you do that?  I doubt it.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2006)

245 x 3 at 170 lbs is respectable as long as your form is good.  I don't think I could have done that when I was 20.


----------



## GFR (Apr 3, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Hes 20, you are 38.  As for benching 275, at 170 lbs that would be 161% of his bodyweight.  Can you do that?  I doubt it.


I did 275 at 170 my freshman year of High school. I am not 170 anymore.


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 3, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> 245 x 3 at 170 lbs is respectable as long as your form is good.  I don't think I could have done that when I was 20.


I can do that no problem, I  starting lifting less then 10 mos ago.


----------



## god hand (Apr 3, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Hes 20, you are 38.  As for benching 275, at 170 lbs that would be 161% of his bodyweight.  Can you do that?  I doubt it.


I see the janitor didnt pick up all the WHITE TRASH outside now did he? 

You down 19inchpump for working on an oil rig (A real mans job, I know, you cant do it) yet he'll make more money than you ever will? U fucking use oil so why are you downing somebody that's works on an oil rig? You do know if nobody did that hard work you would have to use an horse in the mourning dont you? NO! You dont know because your an racist, proud, ungrateful son of a stupid bitch! Go


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> This proves I want a cookie  "Foreman .. just look at yourself. A big fat motherfucker. You're worthless".
> 
> 
> And I told you on another thread your bench was good for a guy who had only trained for a year ( you have been posting here for 13 months so I assume you have been lifting a year and not just 10 months) .



Just because i've been posting here for 13 months doesn't necessarily mean i have been lifting for 13 months. I was on here to read and learn and i was pretty much on and off at the gym without a clue. But, i got more experienced and that's when i started real lifting and having a real diet so ya it's about 10 months.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 3, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> First off prick, Foreman brags and talks shit because he used to bench 400 pounds, something you will never do. #2 niceguy on campus, u shouldnt be talking down on a 12 year old you fucking bully. And finally you lacross playing sum bitch, if we were standing side by side in a gym and you asked 10 girls "who's body look better mine or his", 9 out of 10 will say "GODS HAND!"



Did i tell you i don't care about numbers? I know i will never bench 400 pounds and it's not my goal. My goal is just to gain size and be happy with the way i look. Of course i'd love to be strong like the powerlifters but i am not thinking in the mind of a powerlifter, more of a bodybuilder but not planning on competing. Weightlifting is part of my life and i love to do it day in and day out. 

I hardly doubt any girls would pick an uneducated kid with gold teeth and ugly mustache. After 9 girls pick me, the last would probably pick you because she felt bad for you.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 3, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> That's not the ? The ? is, DO YOU REALIZE HOW MANY KIDS YOUR AGE THAT DO WORKOUT CAN DO 185!



That is exactly my point. I am talking about kids our age who DO LIFT but can't bench worth for shit. They're all chest/bi guys. They struggle with 135 and need a spotter to help them bench for 10 reps. Those guys are guys like you godhand. I have never seen anyone my age at my gym do 2 plates or more with a full ROM and good form. 

Like i said before, numbers dont matter to me. It's not my goal. Hypertrophy and gaining mass is my primary goal. I often switch up the loading scheme every so often.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 3, 2006)

Why's Ron Jeremy so proud?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 3, 2006)

And just for your info, i am 19. I turn 20 on april 27th and i still have a whole year to bench 275 at 170-180 pounds. I will probably surpass that. 

A 1RM of 245 x 3 turns out to be 267 .. round that down to 265. So, i will easily bench 275 in a couple months assuming i keep getting bigger and stronger and so far it looks good.


----------



## GFR (Apr 3, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> And just for your info, i am 19. I turn 20 on april 27th and i still have a whole year to bench 275 at 170-180 pounds. I will probably surpass that.
> 
> A 1RM of 245 x 3 turns out to be 267 .. round that down to 265. So, i will easily bench 275 in a couple months assuming i keep getting bigger and stronger and so far it looks good.


It is April so your 20 give or take a second or two. I would think with a 245x3 you will hit 275 in the next month or two.


----------



## god hand (Apr 3, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I have never seen anyone my age at my gym do 2 plates or more with a full ROM and good form.


Time to switch gyms big time!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 3, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Time to switch gyms big time!



I'm in college. The gym i go to is pretty good .. big and has everything you need. Also, it's full of college students so it's not like a commercial gym if that's what you're thinking.


----------



## god hand (Apr 3, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I hardly doubt any girls would pick an uneducated kid with gold teeth and ugly mustache. After 9 girls pick me, the last would probably pick you because she felt bad for you.


Actually, sense most young girls are brainless themselves, 9 out of 10 girls would pick the uneducated kid with gold teeth and a ugly mustache.


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 3, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I'm in college. The gym i go to is pretty good .. big and has everything you need. Also, it's full of college students so it's not like a commercial gym if that's what you're thinking.


Wow...   I know a 2 hs juniors that can rep 225 at least 10 times with no problem and one that can do 325X4 who is also a junior. You go to a weakass school Boy.


----------



## GFR (Apr 3, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Actually, sense most young girls are brainless themselves, 9 out of 10 girls would pick the uneducated kid with gold teeth and a ugly mustache.


I agree with God hand, most girls are stupid whores.........*thank god!!!!*


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 3, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Wow...   I know a 2 hs juniors that can rep 225 at least 10 times with no problem and one that can do 325X4 who is also a junior. You go to a weakass school Boy.



Of course i am not saying ALL college students at my school cant bench. I'm referring to the majority of them who are my built and size. There are a lot of strong dudes here .. no joke.


----------



## god hand (Apr 3, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I'm in college. The gym i go to is pretty good .. big and has everything you need. Also, it's full of college students so it's not like a commercial gym if that's what you're thinking.


Yes that is what I was thinking, half the kids at your college probably dont know jackshit about weight lifting either.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I did 275 at 170 my freshman year of High school. I am not 170 anymore.


really?  at 14 you weighed 170 and benched 275?  thats highly doubtful foreman.  I have only ever met one person who could have done that, he graduated with me and then played football at Penn State.  Where did you play?

and the point is, you don't bench 161% of your bodyweight NOW, do you?


----------



## GFR (Apr 3, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> really?  at 14 you weighed 170 and benched 275?  thats highly doubtful foreman.  I have only ever met one person who could have done that, he graduated with me and then played football at Penn State.  Where did you play?
> 
> and the point is, you don't bench 161% of your bodyweight NOW, do you?


The end of my freshman year I was 15 just like 70% of my class mates. I did hit 300lbs raw at 15 the month before my 16 B-day, but I was 190 by then.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> You down 19inchpump for working on an oil rig (A real mans job, I know, you cant do it) yet he'll make more money than you ever will? U fucking use oil so why are you downing somebody that's works on an oil rig? You do know if nobody did that hard work you would have to use an horse in the mourning dont you? NO! You dont know because your an racist, proud, ungrateful son of a stupid bitch! Go



there is nothing wrong with working on an oil rig.  the point was HE IS A LIAR.  He said he became a self-made millionare selling 'urban-wear' in Canada, and now he says he works on an oil rig?  I don't know very many millionares who do manual labor for the fun of it.  

kind of like benching 405 x 2 but only 225 x 14.  he is a fucking poser.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The end of my freshman year I was 15 just like 70% of my class mates. I did hit 300lbs raw at 15 the month before my 16 B-day, but I was 190 by then.



so where did you play football?


----------



## GFR (Apr 3, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> and the point is, you don't bench 161% of your bodyweight NOW, do you?


 161x250=402.5 if my math is right, 7 weeks ago I was doing 425x1 easily. Still a shit bench but I have had some shoulder issues.


----------



## GFR (Apr 3, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> so where did you play football?


I played one year of  Football at  Ferris State University. I didn't mention that in my posts......don't know how a good bench at 15 relates to it???


----------



## god hand (Apr 3, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> there is nothing wrong with working on an oil rig.  the point was HE IS A LIAR.  He said he became a self-made millionare selling 'urban-wear' in Canada, and now he says he works on an oil rig?  I don't know very many millionares who do manual labor for the fun of it.
> 
> kind of like benching 405 x 2 but only 225 x 14.  he is a fucking poser.


Good point


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I played one year of  Football at  Ferris State University. I didn't mention that in my posts......don't know how a good bench at 15 relates to it???



Because people blessed with the genetics to bench 300 lbs at 15 years old generally end up playing pro football.


----------



## GFR (Apr 3, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Because people blessed with the genetics to bench 300 lbs at 15 years old generally end up playing pro football.


Do you have a link to that fact son  If you ever played you would know its about speed, quickness, balance, eye hand coordination, hard work and a strong lowerbody and core....a big bench is about 1% of what you need.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 3, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Because people blessed with the genetics to bench 300 lbs at 15 years old generally end up playing pro football.


I knew several kids in Texas benching that, the only problem was they didn't have the grades to play a whole season or they dropped out before senior year.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Do you have a link to that fact son



Its not a fact son, but rather a generalization; hence the word 'generally.'


----------



## GFR (Apr 3, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Its not a fact son, but rather a generalization; hence the word 'generally.'


Nope not "generally" either son.....your silly naive opinions crack me up.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 3, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Its not a fact son, but rather a generalization; hence the word 'generally.'





You are incorrect.  I know a couple of strong athletic people that can bench 2times their body weight, and can run the 40 in 4.4 or less, and they couldn't make it.


Infact, this 190 LB guy nickname bummer, got 225 47+ times at training camp and out ran everyone on the field, but that didn't matter, because he didn't have any experience playing in college.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> .....your silly naive opinions crack me up.



likewise


----------



## GFR (Apr 3, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> likewise


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 3, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You are incorrect.  I know a couple of strong athletic people that can bench 2times their body weight, and can run the 40 in 4.4 or less, and they couldn't make it.
> 
> 
> Infact, this 190 LB guy nickname bummer, got 225 47+ times at training camp and out ran everyone on the field, but that didn't matter, because he didn't have any experience playing in college.



Fake Story.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 3, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Fake Story.



agreed.

190, benching 225 x 47 is pretty unbelievable.


----------



## GFR (May 7, 2006)

bump


----------



## clemson357 (May 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> bump



good call


----------



## BigDyl (May 7, 2006)




----------



## MyK (May 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> bump


----------



## John H. (May 9, 2006)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Why?



When you have ABS and they are damn good why not be proud of them and show them to others - who would appreciate what you have...

Take Care, John H.


----------



## DICE (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm baaaaaaaaaack. Just for a day or two...quick, lets rumble. I need it....miss you guys soooo much. Been working ma ass off. Heres the deal to the haters. Bought a Lincoln pickup on 24's..... Focals all around, touch screen navi...lifes rough. Yes I USED to slang clothes but now I am working rigs and buying houses. Anyone with money and real estate knowledge should be looking at Edmonton Alberta. Calgary jumped 55% in one year...Edmonton is next...I'm in already, hoping for 3 houses before  I hit 30. Hahahaha, haters, you fuel me . I love it. Hi, to my "friends" on this thread. Hope you guys are kicking ass and movin on up. Anyway, all you skinny bitches , bring it. Let the slinging begin!!!


----------



## MyK (Oct 30, 2006)

19inchpump said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaack. Just for a day or two...quick, lets rumble. I need it....miss you guys soooo much. Been working ma ass off. Heres the deal to the haters. Bought a Lincoln pickup on 24's..... Focals all around, touch screen navi...lifes rough. Yes I USED to slang clothes but now I am working rigs and buying houses. Anyone with money and real estate knowledge should be looking at Edmonton Alberta. Calgary jumped 55% in one year...Edmonton is next...I'm in already, hoping for 3 houses before  I hit 30. Hahahaha, haters, you fuel me . I love it. Hi, to my "friends" on this thread. Hope you guys are kicking ass and movin on up. Anyway, all you skinny bitches , bring it. Let the slinging begin!!!



sorry bro, no more fun to be had here!

nice to hear that you are doing well!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 30, 2006)

19inchpump said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaack. Just for a day or two...quick, lets rumble. I need it....miss you guys soooo much. Been working ma ass off. Heres the deal to the haters. Bought a Lincoln pickup on 24's..... Focals all around, touch screen navi...lifes rough. Yes I USED to slang clothes but now I am working rigs and buying houses. Anyone with money and real estate knowledge should be looking at Edmonton Alberta. Calgary jumped 55% in one year...Edmonton is next...I'm in already, hoping for 3 houses before  I hit 30. Hahahaha, haters, you fuel me . I love it. Hi, to my "friends" on this thread. Hope you guys are kicking ass and movin on up. Anyway, all you skinny bitches , bring it. Let the slinging begin!!!



No more fun son!

Try bodybuilding.com or something!


----------



## MyK (Oct 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> No more fun son!
> 
> Try *bodybuilding.com *or something!



 

*violation of rule 5!*



> 5. No commercial promotion of any kind on the forum (unless you have received prior consent).



someone Ban this Riff Raff immediately!

thread reported!!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 30, 2006)

MyK said:


> *violation of rule 5!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True Story, now I'm a marytr


----------



## MyK (Oct 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> True Story, now I'm a marytr



Its just a matter of time for you now, I suggest you make a good by thread before its too late!


----------



## DICE (Oct 30, 2006)

P-funk said:


> yo dawg, why you be hatin'? Yo, you wish you had the life like i gots yo.  I be a 3rd grade drop dat can't speak english but i be chillin' in my pad wit bitches and my bike.



hey I gotta idea. sut the fuck up.If I wanted to hit the juice hard and shrink 6 inches to your height Im sure I would be a real winner, hate on shorty, I tell you what, come out to alberta and see if you last 1 day on my rig, ya short ass biatch. 

you can try hard alll day long, still arent cool, or good with the ladies, or have anything valued at over $60.00. Congrats, are you gonna be pro soon? no? then give it up shortstack. If I was 5 '2 then Im sure i would be huge, also I am not trying to be the biggest, I leave that up to hard cores like yourself. Nice apartment fatty!! hahahahahah

by the way, wheres your pics? Ugly mother f- er.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 30, 2006)

19inchpump said:


> hey I gotta idea. sut the fuck up.If I wanted to hit the juice hard and shrink 6 inches to your height Im sure I would be a real winner, hate on shorty, I tell you what, come out to alberta and see if you last 1 day on my rig, ya short ass biatch.
> 
> you can try hard alll day long, still arent cool, or good with the ladies, or have anything valued at over $60.00. Congrats, are you gonna be pro soon? no? then give it up shortstack. If I was 5 '2 then Im sure i would be huge, also I am not trying to be the biggest, I leave that up to hard cores like yourself. Nice apartment fatty!! hahahahahah
> 
> by the way, wheres your pics? Ugly mother f- er.





Look, all the good members are coming back now that foreman is gone!


----------



## MyK (Oct 30, 2006)

19inchpump said:


> *hey I gotta idea. sut the fuck up.If I wanted to hit the juice hard and shrink 6 inches to your height Im sure I would be a real winner, hate on shorty, I tell you what, come out to alberta and see if you last 1 day on my rig, ya short ass biatch. *
> 
> you can try hard alll day long, still arent cool, or good with the ladies, or have anything valued at over $60.00. Congrats, are you gonna be pro soon? no? then give it up shortstack. If I was 5 '2 then Im sure i would be huge, also I am not trying to be the biggest, I leave that up to hard cores like yourself. Nice apartment fatty!! hahahahahah
> 
> by the way, wheres your pics? Ugly mother f- er.


----------



## DICE (Oct 30, 2006)

what,, ban me ? for that post...whatever, he can talk shit all day and I can't post once about him?! give your head a shake . he was doing better to worry about when to jab himself then to jump on me. I had no hate for him before, but since he wants to be  a midget dick then we can rumble. And I aint scared, especially of some nerd moderator hater..... some kid.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 30, 2006)

19inchpump said:


> what,, ban me ? for that post...whatever, he can talk shit all day and I can't post once about him?! give your head a shake . he was doing better to worry about when to jab himself then to jump on me. I had no hate for him before, but since he wants to be  a midget dick then we can rumble. And I aint scared, especially of some nerd moderator hater..... some kid.



Welcome to the new IM.  Different standards for different people.  Or should i say goodbye, lawl.


----------



## DICE (Oct 30, 2006)

so what does that mean... no more fun?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 30, 2006)

19inchpump said:


> so what does that mean... no more fun?



It means you'll probably be banned in about 5-10 minutes.


----------



## MyK (Oct 30, 2006)

19inchpump said:


> so what does that mean... no more fun?



yes! 

no more riff raff!


----------



## DICE (Oct 30, 2006)

but your still here?


----------



## DICE (Oct 30, 2006)

awww, well, it was fun while it lasted. I'm off to the gym now, gonna see if I can put up 150lbs x 3 ! hahah.later bitches.


----------



## MyK (Oct 30, 2006)

19inchpump said:


> awww, well, it was fun while it lasted. I'm off to the gym now, gonna see if I can put up 150lbs x 3 ! hahah.later *bitches*.


----------



## god hand (Oct 30, 2006)

19inchpump said:


> so what does that mean... no more fun?



No more fun dude its over the site has changed. Now that I think about it, you is probably the most not lame person on this site.


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 30, 2006)

19inchpump said:


> Anyone with money and real estate knowledge should be looking at Edmonton Alberta. Calgary jumped 55% in one year...Edmonton is next...I'm in already, hoping for 3 houses before  I hit 30.



My friends just paid something like $271,000 for a "shit box" (means ~1200 sq ft. no garage) in Ellerslie which is god damn ridiculous. Im just waiting for the crash. I guess as long as the oil/oilsands are here it'll keep going up though  .


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 30, 2006)

Holy shit, this thread is still gold.


----------



## god hand (Oct 30, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Holy shit, this thread is still gold.



You wont see another thread like this on this site again.....


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 30, 2006)

I honestly dont think its going to be that bad.  If anything, a couple of eggs will be broken for an omelet, but once its eaten, things will be easy going.


----------



## DICE (Nov 25, 2006)

ST240 said:


> My friends just paid something like $271,000 for a "shit box" (means ~1200 sq ft. no garage) in Ellerslie which is god damn ridiculous. Im just waiting for the crash. I guess as long as the oil/oilsands are here it'll keep going up though  .


Ya, no doubt. still cheaper to live here and have a good quality of life than it is in Vancouver or elsewhere....plus you can quit your job and have a new one in about 2 hours!! I would just get in if I were you, I don't see a crash for a few years at least, look at the prices elsewhere... get in now and you will do just fine! Plus if you are young then who cares, you can afford a little risk. Better now than later!


----------



## DICE (Nov 25, 2006)

god hand said:


> You wont see another thread like this on this site again.....



What up GodHand? Long time no talkie buddy. Hows the training? Puttin on some mass ? If you are you will be looking pretty good I'm guessing... Anyway, I am still around, less training, more working....life I guess... More fun to screw around an cause shite , but no one wants to play.... maybe I should start a new thread..?!


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 25, 2006)

Godhand got bant AFAIK.


----------



## DICE (Nov 25, 2006)

awww, no fun , what happened tpo a little old fashion bashing one another?! Anyway, gotta get my lazy ass to tha gym.


----------



## Detroit_4_Life (Nov 26, 2006)

Theres a whole bunch of kids in my weight training class that are exactly like that and its annoying. I always ask them why they took weight training and don't do a damn thing in the class. I've been trying to gain weight recently so my abs have suffered a little so they always try to bring that up.


----------



## John H. (Nov 27, 2006)

*Because they do*



19inchpump said:


> Why?



Hi 19,

I'd say because they DO (have ABS and have every reason to BE proud of having them!).
There's a lot of Guys who are "skinny" (I'd say real Muscular is more accurate!) and have tremendous ABS not to mention all the other Muscle they HAVE!! They have every reason to be proud!!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 27, 2006)

This is the never ending argument.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 27, 2006)

John H. said:


> Hi 19,
> 
> I'd say because they DO (have ABS and have every reason to BE proud of having them!).
> There's a lot of Guys who are "skinny" (I'd say real Muscular is more accurate!) and have tremendous ABS not to mention all the other Muscle they HAVE!! They have every reason to be proud!!
> ...



So why not be proud about having a bicep or a sternomastoid?  Cuz its "not cool."

Its foolish pride.  Fuck em all.


----------



## DICE (Nov 28, 2006)

Detroit_4_Life said:


> Theres a whole bunch of kids in my weight training class that are exactly like that and its annoying. I always ask them why they took weight training and don't do a damn thing in the class. I've been trying to gain weight recently so my abs have suffered a little so they always try to bring that up.



Holy, finally after 37 thousand pages people actually get my question. Don't worry, I only have abs for like 6 days a year.hahahaha, doesn't mean shit if ya got em cause your all of 140 lbs soakin wet.... Keep training hard and don;'t let them get to ya about it....time is the great equalizer, or is that even the right saying?! Anyway, in a few years when you are big and built and they still are little skinny mommas boys it will alll be worth it. Good luck with yo training.


----------



## DICE (Nov 28, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> So why not be proud about having a bicep or a sternomastoid?  Cuz its "not cool."
> 
> Its foolish pride.  Fuck em all.



Pride is one of the most important things in life. 

Sure you can be excessive about it and look like a jerk to a bunch of the population....... ummmm like some people right!
Anyway, pride makes us whio we are and a lack of it is almost as scary as too much in my opinion.


----------



## John H. (Nov 28, 2006)

*"Foolish pride"*



AKIRA said:


> So why not be proud about having a bicep or a sternomastoid?  Cuz its "not cool."
> 
> Its foolish pride.  Fuck em all.




Any aspect of a Man that reflects his physical condition (which is what we are talking about here as regards building a person's body) is worth recognizing and if that is due to honest effort on the part of any Man I see no reason why he can not be proud of what he has. Some have to work at it more than others or even just work harder on a particular body part. Anyone that achieves should share that with others for everyone's benefit. We can all help each other be our best.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 28, 2006)

But if you read the thread, there was no work to be done.  Its just skinnys talking about having abs cuz their skinny.

It points out that small things amuse small minds.


"Holy shit, I have hair on my head!"


----------



## John H. (Nov 29, 2006)

*Please re-read the original post*



AKIRA said:


> But if you read the thread, there was no work to be done.  Its just skinnys talking about having abs cuz their skinny.
> 
> It points out that small things amuse small minds.
> 
> ...



Hi AKIRA,

Please re-read the original post that started this thread. I think you mis-read it. It asks:  "Why are skinny Guys so proud of their Abs"? The way it is written it is assuming that skinny Guys who work out - why are they so proud of their Abs:  see what I am saying and why I replied as I did?

Take Care, John H.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 29, 2006)

Ive read all 61 delightful pages!


----------



## KelJu (Nov 29, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Ive read all 61 delightful pages!



So did I. I can???t stop exposing myself to the absurdity that is this thread. The answer is simple. 

Skinny people are proud, because being skinny is the "in thing" right now, and they don???t even have to work for it. It???s the greatest situation to be in. Tall skinny dudes with 28 inch waist are what modeling agencies are looking for now.  


Sounds like 19InchCunt is eat up with jealousy.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 29, 2006)

KelJu said:


> So did I. I can???t stop exposing myself to the absurdity that is this thread. The answer is simple.
> 
> Skinny people are proud, because being skinny is the "in thing" right now, and they don???t even have to work for it. It???s the greatest situation to be in. Tall skinny dudes with 28 inch waist are what modeling agencies are looking for now.
> 
> ...



Uh oh, here comes the hater speech.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 29, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Uh oh, here comes the hater speech.



I don't hate on skinny people. I was just saying that they are in a good situation physically.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 29, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I don't hate on skinny people. I was just saying that they are in a good situation physically.



I didn't say that you were. I was saying 19inch was about to dish out that hater speech (on you) for the 50th time.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 29, 2006)

I don't even comprehend him anymore. He trips my stupidity breaker within 5 to 6 words of his post.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## AKIRA (Nov 29, 2006)

Eh, I still think its hilarious and am glad that this hasnt gone down with the ship yet!


----------



## DICE (Nov 30, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I don't even comprehend him anymore. He trips my stupidity breaker within 5 to 6 words of his post.



I know you get confused easily.... it's ok. People now and days undertand "special" people like yourself. Hate on .  

Let me guess, you live in a trailer too? Bus to your $6 an hour job. Working out is all you got. Predictable. 

And originally , I asked why these skinny guys who don't even workout are all proud of their abs that they did nothing for....they are just sjkinny so they show.... big deal. I got a lot more respect for the guy or girl who WORKS for what they have. Its usually some long haired skater kid who walks around the gym and lifts his shirt to wipe away the imaginary sweat and watches people work out, without actually doing anything. 

But hey, if you wanna get into it I'm game.


----------



## DICE (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh snap, just saw your pics, pretty nice trailer you got there. You got a lot to say for a little guy.


----------



## DICE (Nov 30, 2006)

man, I just read all your threads, wow, have fun with no sex, maybe your skin will clear up, and then you can go fishing. Or antiquing. man , you are a messed up dude. Good luck with life.


----------



## DICE (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh I got an infraction.... so good for freedom of speech, I guess it only works one way.... interesting. Maybe I should go back and quote all your shitty remarks shortstack.... I think I will...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2006)

19inchpump said:


> Oh I got an infraction.... so good for freedom of speech, I guess it only works one way.... interesting. Maybe I should go back and quote all your shitty remarks shortstack.... I think I will...



You start threads (especially this one) to just get at peoples throats and insult them.

I just dished it back to you.  Obviously you can't take it.  Now I will just give you infractions for insulting our members.


----------



## DICE (Nov 30, 2006)

P-funk said:


> my question is.....at 6'0" and 230lbs and looking at the pics of him he is really fucking skinng!  6'0 and 230 is fucking pussy shit compared to the guys that I know who are 6' and rocking closer to 300.  What a poser.  What a fucking bitch.  hahahhahaha.  I hate people that need to front to validate themselves.



Your a little man p-funk.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2006)

19inchpump said:


> Your a little man p-funk.



no shit.  I am only 5'5".


----------



## DICE (Nov 30, 2006)

P-funk said:


> You start threads (especially this one) to just get at peoples throats and insult them.
> 
> I just dished it back to you.  Obviously you can't take it.  Now I will just give you infractions for insulting our members.



Man, I ain't hurt by nothing, Im living a sweet ass life. Having waaaayyyyy more fun than should be allowed, you are a hater. iTs a fact, you talked more shit than  a whole bunch of people and I know that face to face you wouldnt say shit to me.... seriously man, I will let you know where I am going on vacation in Jan and if you can afford it and show up I will buy you a drink and see what you have to say...K.!? 

Losers like you are my motivation, I feed off of it. Oh and Im skinny, guess what ? Im not trying to be 300 pounds. I like it exactly where I am and so do all the ladies.You should give it up man, your a little kid who didnt grow tall so you compensate by trying to be a body builder..... good luck with that. Too bad you can't flex your height, oh I already used that... oh well, its true.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2006)

19inchpump said:


> Man, I ain't hurt by nothing, Im living a sweet ass life. Having waaaayyyyy more fun than should be allowed, you are a hater. iTs a fact, you talked more shit than  a whole bunch of people and I know that face to face you wouldnt say shit to me.... seriously man, I will let you know where I am going on vacation in Jan and if you can afford it and show up I will buy you a drink and see what you have to say...K.!?
> 
> Losers like you are my motivation, I feed off of it. Oh and Im skinny, guess what ? Im not trying to be 300 pounds. I like it exactly where I am and so do all the ladies.You should give it up man, your a little kid who didnt grow tall so you compensate by trying to be a body builder..... good luck with that. Too bad you can't flex your height, oh I already used that... oh well, its true.



lol...i am not a bb'er.

please, let me know where you are on vacation.  I will take you up on that drink and then use the opportunity to kick you in the shins, since my short legs can't reach any higher.


----------



## DICE (Nov 30, 2006)

P-funk said:


> no shit.  I am only 5'5".



There ya go, little man syndrome, I see it all the time at the gym.. Just get over it, man if you were as focused on life as you wrere trying to be a bodybuilder you might be in a better spot. Have nicer stuff. More assets. Going on vacation etc. But instead you wanna hate. The funny thing is, Everyone that knows me personally at the gym and around likes me... so i am secure in knowinhg that. Its just fun to get under peoples skin a little. Anyway. Later. Make sure you give me another demerit.


----------



## DICE (Nov 30, 2006)

P-funk said:


> lol...i am not a bb'er.
> 
> please, let me know where you are on vacation.  I will take you up on that drink and then use the opportunity to kick you in the shins, since my short legs can't reach any higher.



Illbe in Punta Cana. Jan 3 to the 17th. Find me on the beach, its easy ...Im the wigger with the hot girlfriend.hahahahahah


----------



## DICE (Nov 30, 2006)

Im off to the gym, Ill play later.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2006)

19inchpump said:


> Illbe in Punta Cana. Jan 3 to the 17th. Find me on the beach, its easy ...Im the wigger with the hot girlfriend.hahahahahah



Aight Dawg.  I'll be sure to look yo ass up kid.

I'll be hangin' out wit yo boy vanilla ice...werd.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 30, 2006)

The only thing bigger than you is your ego, 19inch.

The only thing smaller than pfunk is his modesty. 

And if we're talking about stereotypes. I think you fit the "bigass bodybuilding macho dumbfuck with the social intelligence of Chewbacca" type just fine. You on 'roids yet, 'niggah'?


----------



## largepkg (Nov 30, 2006)

19inchwhatever, people don't hate on you out of jealousy. They dislike you because, well, you're very dislikable. You come off like a douche bag and if you can do that on the web, you must be a douche bag.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 30, 2006)

WTF trailer? I live in a shitty apartment in the ghetto. Are you stupid and blind?


----------



## KelJu (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh yeah, just be glad that P-funk has the integrity and self-respect to ignore most of your 5th grade bullshit. Almost anyone else would have banned you a long time ago. You are too fucking stupid to realize he is cutting you a break, and you are too fucking stupid to realize everyone is laughing at you not with you.


----------



## DICE (Nov 30, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Oh yeah, just be glad that P-funk has the integrity and self-respect to ignore most of your 5th grade bullshit. Almost anyone else would have banned you a long time ago. You are too fucking stupid to realize he is cutting you a break, and you are too fucking stupid to realize everyone is laughing at you not with you.



man, so much hate....my fifth grade education earns me 100 g's a year....hmmmm, yup ya got me... Hate on uber nerds. 

I give you a demerit kelju.


----------



## DICE (Nov 30, 2006)

P-funk said:


> You start threads (especially this one) to just get at peoples throats and insult them.
> 
> I just dished it back to you.  Obviously you can't take it.  Now I will just give you infractions for insulting our members.



I actually never want to insult people unless they earn it. Also I actually have some good advice for people too. You know whats the funniest to me...how worked up everyone is and how you all hang on to the wigger thing...are you a bunch of fucking racists???  Give it up, you think I talk like that in real life? retards. ....


----------



## DICE (Nov 30, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> The only thing bigger than you is your ego, 19inch.
> 
> The only thing smaller than pfunk is his modesty.
> 
> And if we're talking about stereotypes. I think you fit the "bigass bodybuilding macho dumbfuck with the social intelligence of Chewbacca" type just fine. You on 'roids yet, 'niggah'?



Thats very poetic. 

No I am not on roids yet...however I just ordered up 3 kits of gh and a whack of test for next summer...I will post pics for you to hate on....Oh, by the way, wheres your pics? The social intelligence of Chewbacca? Weird analogy , ,...wait a minute, did you insult me? hahahahaaha I was almost too dumb to get it.

Guess I am pretty dumb, I invest almost every dime I earn that I can, own a few houses, buy whatever I want cash... all from stupidity. Got me. 

you all motivate me, I mean its funny I have been on this forum 4 years and all the idiots started showing up around 05.... and you all have like 37 thousand posts...how can I make my biceps bigger, what do I do for this or that.... then I ask a question why these skinny , non-working out idiots are all impressed cause they have abs and dont even work for it and you all jump on me....youd think that all the effort you people put into training and eating right etc. would make you understand what I am saying but nope.... fuck.. And the whole wigger thing, man give it up, guess what, there are wiggers, there are jews, blacks, asians, people are into different things than you might be....I guess they are all stupid huh..... but because you are some college jock, or some suit its ok? WTF Think about it, guess who the only person who posted any pictures outta all ya is? ...... losers. and contrary to popular belief, I am not a dick, in fact I was the guy that would stick uf for nerds in school, etc. Everyone at my gym likes me, and I have a nice life. I am , however , getting such a kick outta all this that its worth every minute I gotta sit here and one finger type these long ass paragraphs...aahahahahah 

I wanna keep playing though , so hate on, oh and its word, not werd.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2006)

earlier in the thread you said your goal was not to be a "bodybuilder", so why in the hell would you be ordering GH and steroids?



> Oh and Im skinny, guess what ? Im not trying to be 300 pounds. I like it exactly where I am and so do all the ladies.


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 30, 2006)

19inchpump said:


> Guess I am pretty dumb, I invest almost every dime I earn that I can, own a few houses, buy whatever I want cash... all from stupidity. Got me.



You must work as a manual laboror for fun then.  Shit, I won the lottery once, and took a job as a plummer just because I enjoy other people's feces.

I also bench 135x12 and 455x2.


----------



## DICE (Nov 30, 2006)

Prince said:


> earlier in the thread you said your goal was not to be a "bodybuilder", so why in the hell would you be ordering GH and steroids?



To be bigger and more cut than I am now. I thought about getting into the sport, just dont have the time , or the self control. Plus I am stressed out so its hard to be real focused, but come summer its nice to be big. Plus it might be interesting to see what comes of it if I make a real effort along with the szupps...


----------



## DICE (Nov 30, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> You must work as a manual laboror for fun then.  Shit, I won the lottery once, and took a job as a plummer just because I enjoy other people's feces.
> 
> I also bench 135x12 and 455x2.



Man your dumb... I swear, I cant even get over it... K , look it up, I work on an oil rig, one , if not the most hardest jobs in the world...also  very high paying...ask around hater.You wouldnt last one day buddy, gaurantee it. . But just for you to hate, I make $9,000 a month.... !! Real nice and when I get my drillers lisence I can travell all over the world making about $20,000 a month, one month on , one month off. Yup, pretty stupid of me eh. By the way I have my securities lisence and could be a stock broker if I wanted....tooo much stress and I hate the office world. Does that answer your question .


----------



## DICE (Nov 30, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> You must work as a manual laboror for fun then.  Shit, I won the lottery once, and took a job as a plummer just because I enjoy other people's feces.
> 
> I also bench 135x12 and 455x2.



And it shows how little you know that you acnt get over my bench stats, I only lift heavy..... Therefore I cant do lots of reps... ask around , go ask gopro or someone who knows their shit...your a fool. I give you 2 demerits. 

ps , still waiting on your pics clemmy.


----------



## DICE (Nov 30, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> I enjoy other people's feces.
> 
> I also bench 135x12 and 455x2.



Clem likes poop.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2006)

u work on an oil platform? ever drive golf balls at Green Peace ships? I saw that in a movie...looked like fun...


----------



## DICE (Nov 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> u work on an oil platform? ever drive golf balls at Green Peace ships? I saw that in a movie...looked like fun...



nOpe, I work on a land based rig. But in a year or so I am thinking about trying to go offshore drilling, bigger money, crazier shit, more experience, plus on your month off the company will fly you pretty much anywhere you want, so I could try and buy some condo in the carribbean and rent it out for one month and then just hang out the next when Im on days off.
In all fairness, I respect greenpeace, however I also respect money, and someones gotta do it ....


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 30, 2006)

19inchpump said:


> I make $9,000 a month.... !!



Less than $100k after taxes.  Big fucking deal.  And thats assuming you work 12 months per year, not 'one month on one month off.'  Thats also assuming anyone buys your BS.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 30, 2006)

Takes one to know one


----------



## KelJu (Nov 30, 2006)

19inchpump said:


> Thats very poetic.
> 
> No I am not on roids yet...however I just ordered up 3 kits of gh and a whack of test for next summer...I will post pics for you to hate on....Oh, by the way, wheres your pics? The social intelligence of Chewbacca? Weird analogy , ,...wait a minute, did you insult me? hahahahaaha I was almost too dumb to get it.
> 
> ...





You see that. Thats cool. For one whole paragraph you dropped the bullshit and made a quasi normal post. I don't really agree with what you were saying, but at least it made sense. We hate the wigger speech, because it is bullshit. It is fake. You know it, we know it. You talking like you are straight out of Compton sounds like what a black guy from New York who talks like he is Chinese just because he thinks its cool would sound like. 

Do you see what I am saying? IT looks like you have a nice house, girl, and job. You got nice stuff, and you obviously worked hard for it. But as long as you continue sound, you will get no respect here. You can take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 30, 2006)

Foreman you are so smart, and fucking pathetic


----------



## DICE (Nov 30, 2006)

KelJu said:


> You see that. Thats cool. For one whole paragraph you dropped the bullshit and made a quasi normal post. I don't really agree with what you were saying, but at least it made sense. We hate the wigger speech, because it is bullshit. It is fake. You know it, we know it. You talking like you are straight out of Compton sounds like what a black guy from New York who talks like he is Chinese just because he thinks its cool would sound like.
> 
> Do you see what I am saying? IT looks like you have a nice house, girl, and job. You got nice stuff, and you obviously worked hard for it. But as long as you continue sound, you will get no respect here. You can take that with a grain of salt.


Ya, the thing is I tried to be nice and was dead f-ing serious that I cant stand these guys who never lift one weight and are akll bragging about their abs.... we work for our shit, granted I aint got no abs but I also never said I did... Anyway, whatever ista ll fun to me, the only person I really dont like is clemson.... hes a racist prick and after looking into all his threads its pretty evident he has psycological issues..plus he likes poop.


----------

